# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Shkrimtarë shqiptarë >  Kasëm Trebeshina

## ChuChu

* Shkurtima nga Kasem Trebeshina*  


AJO QË NUK MUND TË KUPTOHET

Ishte një ditë e bukur vere kur dëgjova në shtëpinë e zotnisë ku shërbeja, se atje në anën tonë kishte plasur një kryengritje kundër mbretit. Pastaj u fol se kryengritja u shtyp, kryengritësit u kapën, u burgosën dhe u vranë dhe njërin e varën. Se ata, kryengritësit, kishin vrarë edhe një gjeneral!
Mua më dukej çudi. Mbreti nuk ishte më i fortë se prifti i fshatit! Njërin e qëllonin me armë, kurse tjetrit nuk ia kthenin kurrë fjalën...
Dhe iku vera me këto ngjarje... Dhe me të tjera si këto. 
Po pastaj?... Ku kishte shkruar vera e vitit të mëparshëm?!...
Nuk e kuptoja ku kishin shkuar ato ditë dhe ç'kishte qenë për mua ajo periudhë e jetës sime.
Kaloi vjeshta, dimri... Vera tjetër... Dhe vitet njëri pas tjetrit...
Erdhën ushtri të huaja... Dhe mua m'u duk se u rrita dhe u bëra më i mençur. Vura edhe një pozitë në shoqëri, por nuk guxova më të kthehesha në fshatin tim, në fshatin e vegjëlisë sime.
Pse?!...
Gjatë luftës kisha kujtuar se bota po rikrijohej, se unë i rilindur po shkoja drejt diçkaje të ndritur dhe shumë më të mirë. Por fundi i të gjitha tregoi se çupat më të bukura u martuan me komisarët më të fortë... Sigurisht më të fortë në llafe!...
Një ditë disa shokë të ministrisë ku punoja, fill pas luftës më morën gati me zor për të shkuar në festën e përvjetorit të luftimit të parë kundër gjermanëve. Vajtëm dhe na lanë të fyer sikur të kishim shkuar për të lypur.
Tashti kishin dalë disa njerëz të aftë që dinin ta meremetonin bukur historinë!...Kështu në historinë dhe gjeografinë e ribërë nga ata që kishin qenë më të aftë për këto punë nuk të bënte zemra të ndërmerrje një shëtitje... Dhe unë nuk u ktheva kurrë në fshatin e vegjëlisë sime.
Në largësi dhe i pushtuar nga një mall dhe një brengë e fshehtë, u mundova të kthehesha përsëri atje ku kisha qenë një stinë të vetme... Atje ku i kisha tradhëtuar dhe ku më kishin tradhëtuar... U mundova në ëndërrimet e mia të kthehesha tek vendi i humbur i stinës së vetme të jetës sime, tek ai vend që nuk ishte më dhe nuk mblodha veç një grumbull kujtimesh për t'i hedhur në letër.
Duket njeriu jeton me të vërtetë vetëm njëzet vjetët e parë, dhe në ata njëzet vjet ka një stinë vere plotësisht të tijën... Dhe unë e pata verën time atëherë me manastirin, me varrezat dhe vajzat që u sollën rrotull meje dhe fluturuan.
Ajo që ikën nuk kthehet më dhe ne nuk mund të kemi një stinë tjetër vere.



KUSH JAM UNË DHE KUSH NUK JAM UNË

Jo!... Unë isha tek ai vend atje poshtë dhe kisha një emër. Tashti jam këtu dhe kam një emër tjetër... Ndofta atje nuk kisha asnjë emër, pasi më kishin thirur me një emër. Dhe tashti jam...
Po, mua më quajnë...
Ata qeshin se mua më quajnë...
Ç'ka këtu për të qeshur?
Më parë kisha një emër, kurse tashti më quajnë... Më quajnë Odin Mondvalsen. Ç'punë u prish atyre se mua më quajnë kështu?... Nuk e keni dëgjuar ndonjëherë këtë emër? Shumë mirë: dëgjojeni tashti! Si?... Nuk doni ta dëgjoni? Pse?... Se nuk e keni dëgjuar? Dhe pastaj?... Nuk e keni dëgjuar më parë, dëgjojeni tashti.
Njerëz me bluza të bardha vijnë vërdallë, më bëjnë inxheksione dhe ikin. Vijnë ata pa bluza dhe nuk duan të dinë fare për emrin tim. Ata nuk duan të besojnë se unë isha në Hënë dhe pastaj, pasi varrosa katër shokë e mi, erdha këtu në Mars dhe u bëra Odin Mondvalsen!...
Jo!... Odin Mondvalsen unë isha edhe më parë se të zbrisnim në Hënë. Odin Mondvalsen unë isha atëherë kur nuk isha unë. Pastak zbritëm në Hënë ku mblodhëm kunguj, domate dhe qiqra.
Bre! Sa u bënë qiqrat atë vit!... Ne hëngrëm sa u dendëm dhe pastaj unë dola përjasht tek nata dyjavëshe e Hënës, ngaqë doja të vështroja Tokën në dritën e hënës. Ose dreqi e di në dritën e kujt...
Ishte një gjë e trishtuar të shikoje Tokën nga Hëna, kur e dije se atje ishte dikush që të kërkonte me sy, ngaqë kishte mall të të shihte dhe nuk të shihte dot.
Zot i Madh, si u ngatërruan punët!... Duket Harizit të Dajlanit i kishte humbur gomari dhe ne u nisëm për në Mars që ta gjenim. Pesë vetë për një gomar!... Dhe ne ishim që të pestë komisarë!... Po ata të katër vdiqën në Hënë dhe unë i varrosa atje. Pastaj vetëm u nisa për në Mars për të gjetur gomarin e Harizit. Duket dikush më thërriste nga pas:
- More, kthehu!... Se gomari erdhi në shtëpi!...
Mirë e kishte ai, po ku dëgjoja unë?! Isha nisur për një gomar dhe duhej patjetër ta gjeja!... Duhej patjetër të gjeja një gomar me shalë ose samar.
Djalli e mori atë punë...
Sa zbrita në Mars më diktuan, më arrestuan, më pyetën, më shanë, më rrahën dhe pastaj erdhën këta njerëzit me bluza të bardha. Këta e kanë punën me inxheksione dhe, kur heqin dorë nga ato, vinë ata të tjerët pa bluza dhe të gjitha fillojnë nga e para...

----------


## StormAngel

Kasëm Trebeshina lindi në Berat më 5 gusht 1926. Filloi studimet në Shkollën Normale të Elbasanit, por i ndërpreu më 1942, kur u aktivizua gjallërisht në Luftën Nacionalçlirimtare, prej së cilës i kanë mbetur disa plagë. Trebeshina ndërpreu edhe studimet e larta në Institutin e Teatrit "Ostrovski", të Leningradit dhe iu kushtua tërësisht krijimtarisë letrare. Në vitin 1961 arrin të botojë poemën "Artani dhe Min'ja ose hijet e fundit të maleve" dhe një përkthim pa emër të Garsia Lorkës. Veprat e Trebeshinës kanë nisur të botohen në fillim të viteve '90 fillimisht në Prishtinë: Stina e stinëve, 1991; mekami, melodi turke, 1994; Histori e atyre që nuk janë, 1995 dhe në Tiranë: Legjenda e asaj që iku, 1992; Koha tani, vendi këtu, 1992; Qezari niset për në luftë, 1993; Rruga e Golgotës, 1993; Lirika dhe satirë 1994: Hijet e shekujve, 1996; Ëndrra dhe hije drama; 1996 etj. Megjithatë pjesa më e madhe e veprës së Kasëm Trebeshinës është ende në dorëshkrim: 18 vëllime me poezi, 42 pjesë teatrore, 21 romane e vëllime me tregime etj. Kasëm Trebeshina u njoh si shkrimtar në dhjetëvjeçarin e fundit të shekullit 20. Ky fakt lidhet fillimisht me rebelimin e tij të hapur politik, e më pas me disidencën letrare. Pjesëmarrës aktiv në Luftën Nacionalçlirimtare që në moshë fare të re, ai nuk u pajtua me politikën moniste të numrit një të partisë ku bënte pjesë; e kundërshtoi atë në mënyrë të drejtpërdrejtë, veçanërisht, për orientimin që po i jepte letërsisë dhe arteve. Per këtë qëndrim u burgos dhe veprat i mbetën në dorëshkrim. Letra e tij "Promemorje" për Enver Hoxhën, shkruar më 5 tetor 1953, denoncon vendosjen e pushtetit "njëdorësh" në Shqipërinë e Pasluftës së Dytë Botërore dhe instalimin e Metodës së realismit socialist të cilën vetë Kasëm Trebeshina e identifikon me një çensurë nga më të çuditshmet.
"Stina e stinëve", është vepra më përfaqësuese (e atyre që janë botuar deri më sot) e Kasëm Trebeshinës, e cila ka tërhequr vëmendjen e kritikëve dhe të studjuesve të letërsisë. Në këtë vëllim janë përfshirë tri novela: "Stina e stinëve", e cila ka dhe një titull të dytë "Këngë fëmijërie", "Odin Mondvalsen" me titull të dytë "Një histori dashurie" dhe "Fshati mbi shtatë kodrina" apo "Kapriçio shqiptare".
Ndërsa novela e parë dhe e tretë bëjnë objekt fëmijërinë në një rrëfim jashtë tabuve që zakonisht identifikohen me këtë moshë (Stina e stinëve) dhe me ngarkesa historiko-filozofike që e tejkalojnë fëmijërinë (Fshati mbi shtatë kodra), novela tjetër, "Odin Mondvalsen" përbën një cilësi të veçantë si përsa i përket objektit të pasqyrimit, ashtu edhe për nga teknikat e rrëfimit. 
Prozator, dramaturg dhe poet, Kasëm Trebeshina e kundërshtoi që në nismë metodën e realismit socialist dëmet e së cilës ishin brenda parashikimeve të tij.
Që në vitet '50 ai filloi të shkruajë ndryshe nga veprat që botoheshin aso kohe. Thellësia filozofike e veprave të tij dhe prekja e temave tabu lidhen me talentin e shkrimtarit që shkruan si i thotë shpirti pa pyetur për pasojat. Dhe ndonëse persekutimet e herëpashershme e bënë atë të vuajë fizikisht, vepra e Trebeshinës , ndonëse nuk u botua, si ajo vera e vjetër, e shfaqi vlerën e saj pas disa dekadash (në vitet '90).
Sipas kritikës serioze vepra e Trebeshinës qëndron ndërmjet traditës kuteliane dhe surealizmit. Nisur nga fakti se pjesa më e madhe e veprës së Kasëm Trebeshinës është ende në dorëshkrim, vendi i saj në rrjedhat e letërsisë së sotme shqiptare mbetet i papërcaktuar përfundimisht.

----------


## StormAngel

Mendimi

Bie mendimi në mendjet e njerëzve dhe duket nuk ndalet,
s'e merr dot era s'e lag shiu që bie rrëmbimthi.
N'er' dhe në shi, as në mendjet e njerëzve nuk mbetet mendimi
Ne nuk do vemi më pas , kur vdekja vdekje të bëhet?!

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Melankoni
Në dritare të dy rrimë
dhe nga hëna po shikojmë
s'jemi parë dhe të mërguar 
njëri-tjetrin po kërkojmë.

Jemi fare pran'në jetë
dor' për dore gati zënë:
Diku rrugët na takojnë,
po kalojnë nëpër Hënë!


Burg 1954 
------------------------------------------------------ Koment
Poezi e hershme e Trebeshinës, që dëshmon për melankoninë dhe mendimin filozofik, karakteristika thuaj të krejt krijimtarisë së autorit të cilit i pëlqen kurdoherë t'i shikojë e t'i pikturojë dukuritë e jetës e të shoqërisë në tërë ashpërsinë dhe konkretësinë e tyre. Tek kjo poezi, shkruar në burg, hasim absurditetin e jetës (jemi fare pranë e prapë larg njëri-tjetrit etj.)

----------


## StormAngel

Dy botët

Dy botë
një mrekulli
Një jet' më vete tirret ditën
dhe nata ngre një tjetër mbretëri.

Te jet' e ditës 
nxitojmë të harruar,
të ndjekur nga një frikë e paformë 
te jet' e natës kthejmë
për t'ëndërruar.
1963
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Pa Titull

Mes territ ngjitem kodrës fill i vetëm,
mundimin shtyj më kot dhe me përtim.
Po lehin rrotull qentë U lehin yjeve.
Unë territ çaj e ngjitem me nxitim.
Pse të nxitohem kur do kthehem prapë?
Një yll u dogj diku në gjithësi
E ftoht' kjo mbrëmje vjeshte Në të ngjitur
Unë po mendoj atë që s'di njeri.

Po kthehem prush janë yjt' te qiell i lartë,
si vatër e madhe Durrsi tej po ndrin.
Kam ftohtë te qielli nuk i ngroh dot duartë.
Të ngrohtët e qytetit s'më arrin.
1964


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Qentë

Te bosht' i natës kthehen yjet,
te gjum' i natës zgjohet gjumi,
te heshtj' e natës shkon mendimi
te hap' i rëndë!
Nga larg dëgjohet një rrëmujë;
po lehin qentë!
Te pyll' i natës së qytetit
po lehin qentë!

Dhe hap' i rënd' përplaset nëpër shkallë,
dhe hap' i rënd' përplaset nëpër rrugë,
përmes pallatesh një buçimë.
Po lehin qent' te frik' e natës
dhe griset befas errësira
nga nj' ulërimë.

Po kthehen yjt' ngadal te bosht' i natës,
te gjumi po kërkon të fshihet gjumi,
Sa ndihen qent' në largësi. Ushtojnë hapat.
Përmes pallatesh frik' e heshtjes shkon si lumi.
1972

------------------------------------------------------ Koment
Poezia rikrijon atmosferën e frikës dhe pasigurisë të atyre viteve. Me anë detajesh dhe elementesh të zgjedhura që marrin kuptime simbolike, poeti arrin të na japë me vërtetësi psikologjinë e qytetarit të ndrydhur nga "hap i rëndë", nga përndjekja, nga "lumi i frikës dhe i heshtjes".

----------


## [xeni]

> Letra e tij "Promemorje" për Enver Hoxhën, shkruar më 5 tetor 1953, denoncon vendosjen e pushtetit "njëdorësh" në Shqipërinë e Pasluftës së Dytë Botërore dhe instalimin e Metodës së realismit socialist të cilën vetë Kasëm Trebeshina e identifikon me një çensurë nga më të çuditshmet.


Kjo leter eshte shume interesante. Me kane bere shume pershtypje guximi dhe largpamesia e Kasem Trebeshines ne kete leter...

----------


## StormAngel

Promemorie për Enver Hoxhën

Duhet hequr dorë nga rruga e Luigjit të Katërmbëdhjetë
-Promemorie për Enver Hoxhën, Komitetit Qendror të P.P.Sh., Tiranë-

Ngjarjet e fundit më kanë bërë të mendohem seriozisht, sa për faktin që ndodhën, aq edhe për shkaqet që bënë të ndodhnin. Mendoj se edhe ju duhet të mendoheni për këto gjëra dhe, më shumë akoma, se ato nuk duhet të ndodhin në një shoqëri socialiste.
Këtu nuk është fjala se u bënë veprime të shëmtuara kundër meje, kundër një shkrimtari, nga një Lidhje Shkrimtarësh dhe në mënyrë të organizuar. E keqja është se këto sulme të këtyre shkrimtarëve u bënë të drejtuar nga ju dhe në emër të një shoqërie të ndërtuar idologjokisht dhe politikisht nga ju, në mënyrë që nuk mund të pranohet që është socialiste.
Kështu sa më sipër, del se problemi konkret na paraqitet në dy pamje të përcaktuara mirë. Njëra nga pamjet na paraqitet përmes atyre rrjedhimeve që vijnë drejtpërsëdrejti nga qëndrimi juaj teorik në lidhje me letërsinë, qëndrim që ju e keni paraqitur në formën e një ligji, që nuk mund të diskutohet; kurse pamja tjetër paraqet, gjithashtu, në formën e diçkaje absolute pikëpamjen tuaj politike për ndërtimin e shtetit dhe të shoqërisë. Duhet të pranojmë sinqerisht se në të dyja rastet ndeshim në mënyrë të pagabueshme me absolutizmin e Luigjit të Katërmbëdhjetë.

Në këtë fillim tetori dhe duke u nisur nga dëshira e mirë që ju të mos shkelni në rrugë të gabuara, që do të kishin pasoja tragjike si për vendin tonë, ashtu edhe për ju personalisht, vendosa që ta shkruaj këtë "promemorje" dhe t'a nis pa humbur kohë.
Tashti le të shikojmë veças secilën nga pikëpamjet tuaja kryesore, atë lidhur me artin dhe atë që ka të bëjë me këtë realitet të ndërtuar prej jush. Kam bindjen se ju nuk e keni vetëdijen e rreziqeve që vijnë prej këtij realiteti të ndërtuar në mënyrë të tillë.

I:
Problemi në shfaqjen e tij ideologjike. Të gjithë këtu në Lidhje, në harmoni edhe me ata përfaqësues tuaj, që sollën këtu porosinë tuaj, këndojnë në mënyrë të përsëritur një himn për një realizëm të quajtur "socialist". Pa qenë nevoja të jesh shumë i zgjuar, këtu arrin në përfundimin e pashmangshëm se, ose ekziston një "realizëm" ose, që prej momentit që ai ka nevojë t' vihet një bisht, ai pushon së ekzistuari. Realizmi ose është realizëm, ose nuk është fare i tillë! Që këtej del se kjo rrymë letrare, që në fillim të saj, niset shtrembër dhe kuptohet se çfarë gjëje e përbindshme do të dalë më tej.

Vetë emri realizëm socialist bëhet garanci për shtrembërime të përbindshme që edhe tashti kanë nisur të duken me tërë qartësinë e formës dhe të përmbajtjes së tyre.
Le të shikojmë konkretisht ç'përmbajnë veprat letrare të realizmit socialist, qoftë edhe ato më të mirat. Nje inxhinier i mirë, një inxhinier i keq dhe një i gabuar që ndreqet! Një fshatar i mirë, një i keq dhe një që ndreqet! e kështu me rradhë. Një i mirë, një i keq dhe një që ndreqet!
Komunistët janë gjithmonë heronj të situatave, ata vijnë në faqet vetëm për të na recituar monologë me përmbajtje heroike!
Le të kthehemi prapa në histori dhe le të shohim se si qëndronin punët në kohën e Luigjit të Katërmbëdhjetë. Aty ishin ndarë punët në mënyrën më të qartë . Mbretërit dhe Princat e kishin siguruar pjesëmarrjne e tyre në veprat më serioze. Ata lëviznin vetëm nëpër tragjeditë, kurse populli, të gjithë ata që ishin më poshtë se mbretërit dhe princat, e kishin vendin e tyre në veprat qesharake. Ata ishin objekt gazi, përqeshjeje dhe fyerjesh të të gjitha llojeve.
Tani a mund të pranohet si e drejtë që një gjë e tillë të zbatohet në shekullin e njëzetë dhe në një shoqëri që pretendon se është socialiste?
Mesa më sipër, del qartë se realizmi socialist ka lidhje të drejtpërdrejtë me idetë e absolutizmit francez, qoftë si teori, qoftë si praktikë. Megjithatë gjëja më e keqe nuk na shfaqet në praktikën e shgarravitjeve letrare, se ato si vepra të dobëta do të zverdheshin në vitrinat e librarive dhe shumë shpejt do të harroheshin edhe nga vetë autorët e tyre. Gjëja më e keqe, sipas mendimit tim, vjen nga fakti se e gjithë puna letrare po organizohet sipas modeleve mesjetare të urdhrave fetare të murgjëve.
Kështu Lidhja e Shkrimtarëve është e organizuar si një urdhër murgjish mesjetarë. Në krye të Lidhjes është një Mjeshtër i Madh dhe të gjithë janë të detyruar ta dëgjojnë, përderisa vazhdon funksionin e Mjeshtrit të Madh.
A nuk e kuptoni se është një koncept dhe veprim mesjetar të ndash në këtë mënyrë "funksione" dhe "privilegje"
Le ta shikojmë si keni vepruar ju gjatë këtyre viteve.
Ju vendosni në Komitetin Qendror që Kolë Jakova të jetë një shkrimtar i madh dhe të gjithë përposh aprovojnë mendimin tuaj. Kritika thërret e çirret që "Halili dhe Hajrija" e Kolë Jakovës është një vepër e madhe! Pastaj vëmendjen tuaj, së bashku me favoret i fiton Dhimitër Shuteriqi, si kryetar i Lidhjes dhe si
Më mirë le ta lëmë këtë pikë!
Shkrimtarët janë qytetarë me të drejta të barabarta me gjithë të tjerët dhe nuk është e drejtë që në mënyrën më të paligjshme t'i përgjigjen një çensure nga më të çuditshmet. Në qoftë se për një arsye ose për një tjetër ju ngulni këmbë që të ketë çensurë, atëherë ajo të krijohet si një institucion dhe t'i ushtrojë hapur funksionet e saj. Këtu nuk është fjala për një ose dy shkrimntarë, për mua ose për ndonjë tjetër, këtu del në shesh fakti se, pa u kuptuar , po ndërtoni një letërsi mesjetare, me konceptë mesjetare të trashëguara nëpërmjet absolutizmit francez. Ka ardhur koha që të kuptohet se një letërsi si ajo që po kërkoni ju, na kthen mbrapa në kohën e Luigjit të Katërmbëdhjetë. Prandaj ka ardhur koha të hiqet dorë nga praktikat si këto që po vihen në jetë në shoqërinë tonë dhe të kuptohet një herë e mirë se arti, duke qenë i një natyre specifike nuk mund të përfshihet në format organizative të partisë. Ai, arti, megjithëse është superstrukturë dhe lind në një dhe nga një strukturë e caktuar, nga vetë forma e paraqitjes merr vlera dhe forca të tilla që e bëjnë të jetojë në mënyrë të habitshme edhe pasi të ketë vdekur struktura që e lindi! Shoqëria e vjetër greke ka vdekur me kohë, por përjetësisht të gjalla janë veprat e Homerit, Eskilit, Sofokliut e të tjerëve. Të njëjtën gjë mund të themi edhe për Danten që nuk pësoi ndonjë gjë me vdekjen e Mesjetës.
Që këtej del se nuk janë të pranueshme ndërhyrjet brutale në punët e artit, sidomos nga njerëz që nuk kanë asnjë kuptim më të vogël rreth natyrës së tij të veçantë. Formave monarkike të ndërhy-rjeve të ndryshme duhet t'u jepet fund dhe të lihen të qetë shkrim-tarët që kërkojnë nëpër shtigje të vështira rrugët e vërteta të artit. Nuk është mirë që të ndërhyni, duke u shtuar vështirësive reale në art vështirsi të tjera artificiale me anë të funksionarëve të huaj, që njohin vetëm, praktikën e përditshme burokratike, se arti nuk mund të jetë një ushtrim zyrtar i disa veprimeve të planifikuara nga një qendër e plotfuqishme. Prandaj ju nuk duhet ta trajtoni Li-dhjen e Shkrimtarëve të Shqipërisë si një zgjatje organizative të hallkave të ndryshme që ka organizuar PPSH.

Lidhja e Shkrimtarëve është një organizatë njerëzish të lirë, por jo një hallkë në një shoqëri feudale, ku ushtrohen në mënyrën më të çuditshme të drejta dhe detyra feudale. Lidhur me këto të drejta dhe detyra do t'ju jap më poshtë një, shembull që nuk duhej të kishte vend në shoqërinë tonë.

Dihet se romani im "Rinia e kohës sonë" është shkruar që më 1948, kurse romani tjetër "Mbarimi i një mbretërie" është shkruar më 1951. Por nuk duhet harruar se romani "Harbutët" i Sterjo Spasses është shkruar që më 1946!... Atëherë pse Partia vë këmbën dhe i ndal këto shkrime më të hershme dhe i jep kohë Dhimitër Shuteriqit që të shkruajë në 1952 romanin e tij pa asnjë vlerë "Çlirimtarët"? 

Pse Partia ia boton me një zhurrnë shurdhuese këtë roman? Pse mobilizon gjithë kalorësit feudalë të kritikës për t'a trumpetuar si ro-manin e parë në gjuhën shqipe?... Dhe jo vetëm si romanin e parë, por si një roman të letërsisë shqipe.... Dhe dihet se në Shqi-përi janë shkruar edhe më parë, edhe shumë më parë romane... Edhe në gjuhën shqipe! A është e denjë që të merrej një, parti e tërë në-përmjet funksionarëve të saj kryesorë me gjëra të tilla?

Historia ka ligjet e saj të pashkruara dhe nuk i ka dhënë ndonjë njeriu të drejtën që të sillet si të dojë me artin. Edhe Luigji i Katërmbëdhjetë nuk e gëzoi ndonjë të drejtë të tillë. Prandaj veprimet e bazuara në një strukturë feudale nuk mund të kenë vend në shoqërinë tonë dhe ju duhet t'i braktisni. Duhet t'i varrosni kohët e errëta dhe të ktheheni në shekullin e njëzetë, për idealet e të cilit u bë një luftë e madhe dhe u sakrifikuan gjërat më të. shtrenjta.


II: 
Problemi në shfaqjen e tij politike. Është pranuar nga të gjithë se, sado i mençërn dhe i zoti që të jetë një njeri, ai kurrë nuk mund t'i dijë të gjitha. Shoqëria është një grumbullim individësh me mendime të ndryshme, që plotësojnë një të tërë në lëvizje. Po qe se një njeri i vetëm kërkon t'i zhvendosë të gjithë të tjerët, atëherë rruga të çon në mënyra të pashmangshme tek pushteti një-dorësh. Besoj se ju nuk keni për qëllim që të arrini një gjë të tillë, prandaj duhet të merrni të gjitha masat, duke ndërprerë të gjitha ato veprirne organizative që çojnë në drejtimin që thamë më sipër.
Së pari, një parti që merr urdhra të prera dhe të padiskutueshme nga lart nuk është më një parti, por një repart kazerme. Në parti është një gjë e pamohueshme e drejta për të diskutuar gjerësisht për të gjitha problemet që ka shoqëria. Vetëm kur t'a kemi diskutuar çështjen gjer në fund, ajo mund të vihet në votë dhe pas votimit do të vihet në jetë vendimi i shumicës.
Po si veprohet praktikisht tek ne?
Le të kapim rastin e fundit lidhur me luftën kundër meje ve-tëm gjatë këtij viti. Të gjithë të deleguarit që nga prokurori Njazi Shehu, që erdhi në fillim, dhe gjer te sekretari i KQ. Manush Myftiu, ishin njerëz që nuk merrnin vesh fare nga arti dhe letërsia, Atë-herë si erdhën këta njerëz të diskutonin çështje, për të cilat nuk ishin fare të përgatitur?
Në një numër shumë të madh antarësh partie ekziston mendimi pa bazë se nuk ka kala që nuk e marrin komunistët, por këta njerëz harrojnë faktin e thjeshtë se ata nuk mund të bëjnë , bie fjala, një filxhan të thjeshtë kafeje! Megjithatë duke u nisur nga bindja se mund të marrin çdo kala, vijnë në Lidhje të Shkrimtarëve si "nënoficerë" dhe "oficerë" dhe na kujtojnë se jemi "ushtarë të partisë".
Në këtë qëndron një gabim shumë i rëndë. Në qoftë se ne do të pranonim se jemi ushtarë të partisë, siç bëjnë me mburrje shumë njerëz, pa u thelluar në një gjë që shkon shumë larg, atëherë do të na duhej të pranonim se ka oficerë Pastaj do të shkonim më larg, ne do të pranonim se ka edhe gjeneralë dhe, mbi të gjitha, një kryegjeneral!Dhe ç'do të bënin të gjithë këta njerëz të mbyllur në këtë piramidë të çuditshme?
Kuptohet! Do të asgjësonin njëri-tjetrin! Dhe për këtë duhet të mendoheni ju, që jeni në krye të piramidës!
Duke qenë se e njëjta gjë ndodh edhe me ndërtimin e pushtetit, që nga qendra e gjer në bazë, do të kërkohet gjithnjë e më shumë shtypja e çdo mendimi, gjer sa të arrihet që të mos ketë më asnjë mendim, përveç mendimit tuaj. Kjo do të ishte një gjë shumë e rrezikshme për ju personalisht dhe për të gjithë popullin.
Thuhet se financat e Francës i ngriti sistematikisht kardinali Risheljë dhe i shkatërroi me luftat e jashtme Luigji i Katërmbëdhjetë. Shqipëria nuk është në gjendje që të luftojë me ndonjë shtet, rrjedhimisht do të luftojë në mënyrë të çuditshme me veten e saj dhe në këtë mënyrë financat e saj do të shkatërrohen plotësisht.
Megjithatë, unë mendoj se shkatërrimi më i madh do të ndodhë në botën shpirtërore shqiptare. Njerëzit do të humbasin besimin te shteti dhe te udhëheqja, do të mbyllen në veten e tyre dhe, që të bëhet i mundshëm sundimi mbi ta, do të lindë nevoja për të krijuar një shtet të ashpër policor.
Dhe ky nuk do të jetë veçse fillimi. Prandaj duhet hequr dorë, dhe sa më parë, nga rruga e Luigjit të Katërmbëdhjetë, nga Versaja dhe shtypja e mendimit, edhe brenda rradhëve të partisë.
Nuk është çështja për fëmijët e varfër që ne i shohim nëpër rrugë, por për atë shtypje të mendimit që po bëhet sistem dhe që do të sjellë si përfundim lindjen e një monarkie të re. Kur të arrijë puna aty, varfëria do të bëhet e tmerrshme dhe vetëm regjimi i një terrori të pashembullt mund të bëjë që të qëndroni në pushtet. Por ai regjim do të jetë shumë më i rezikshëm për atë vetë. Ftohja dhe largimi i popullit do të sjellë një lëkundje edhe brenda rradhëve të udhëheqjes, që do të transformohet dalngadalë në një kastë të mbyllur në kornizën e një monarkie pa kuptim në realitetin historik të shekullit të njëzetë.
Në përfundim të këtij proçesi historik ju do të detyroheni të vrisni njëri-tjetrin dhe populli do të mbytet në gjak.
Mendoj se jemi plotësisht në kohë që ta shmangim një të keqe kaq të madhe dhe kjo është arsyeja që po ua dërgoj këtë "Promemorie" të shkruar në mënyrë të ngutshme.
Duke shpresuar se ju do të më kuptoni drejt dhe nuk do t'i keqinterpretoni mendimet e mia.

Mbetem me respekt
Kasëm Trebeshina

Tiranë, 5 tetor 1953

----------


## [xeni]

*Krushqit në shtëpinë publike*
*Kasëm Trebeshina*


Krushqit në shtëpinë publike
Historia e nuseve plaka

-Et Tartuffe?
-Tartuffe? Il se porte a merveille, Gros et gras, le tenint frais et la bouche vermeille.
-Le pauvre homme!
Moliere

*
Kapitulli i Parë
Një zhurmë e madhe për të mbuluar një turp*

Kufoma e Ismail Kadaresë po kalon në disa shtete të Europës e përcjellë me tamtamet e disa pushtetarëve shqiptarë zelltarë të realizimit socialist dhe e mbështetur me të hollat e nxjerra nga lëkurat e shqiptarëve më të varfër. Megjithatë edhe një zhurmë kaq e madhe edhe mali i ngritur me të holla duket nuk po mjaftojnë për të mbuluar turpet dhe krimet e Kadaresë! Dhe ka shumë të ngjarë që për një gjë të tillë të ishin të vetëdijshëm që në fillim zyrtarët e lartë komunistë, vetë Kadareja dhe disa francezë që besojnë akoma se, po ta mbajnë gojën hapur, mund tiu bjenë dardhat e pjekura drejt dhe në gurmaz!
Por si nisi gurguleja?!
Duket Kadarenë e thirrën andej lart nga Komiteti Qëndror dhe ai nisi të shkruante disa artikuj që më vonë do ta klasifikonin si disident! Puna herë-herë dukej sikur shkonte mirë, por kishte edhe raste që dyshimet për punën e tij mahiseshin aq shumë, sa mund të vidhisej e gjithë ngrehina kadareane si të mos kishte qënë kurrë!
Atëherë ai vendosi të vepronte ndryshe!
E gjeti atë kuturisje vetë, apo ia shtinë në vesh të tjerë, kjo nuk ka ndonjë rëndësi të madhe! Puna është se që nga gjysma e dytë e vitit 1990 Kadareja filloi të shkruante hapur, në Shqipëri dhe në Kosovë, kundër të burgosurve politikë të periudhës hoxhiane. Që një gjë e atillë ndodhi në Shqipëri nuk çudit as edhe hunjët e gardhit, por që ajo të ndodhte në Kosovë nuk kishte ndonjë arsye për të qënë dhe nuk mund të kuptohet as edhe tashi Ose më mirë, tashi mund të shpjegohet me logjikën e klaneve që prodhon klima dhe mikroklima shqiptare.
Kosovarit që kërkon të verifikojë një gjë të tillë do ti rekomandoja të lexonte gazetën Rilindja 6 dhjetor 1993, për takimin me Ismail Kadarenë në Bernë. Kurse shqiptarin nga Shqipëria e Konferencës së Londrës do ta ftoja të lexonte Ftesë në studio të Ismail Kadaresë të botuar dhe të përcjellë me zhurmë.
Për francezin e urtë rruga do të ishte akoma më e shkurtër: atij do ti mjaftonte të lexonte Nëndorin e janarit 1990.
Kuptohet, në Muzeun e Falsiteteve Shqiptare duhej të hynte edhe disidenca tipike shqiptare që profesorë të ndryshëm do ta shpjegonin me ambivalencë, me hiatus, me eterodosi, me kamaleonizëm heroik Dhe të gjitha këto, për studonjësit e mësipërm, kishin sjellë atë demokraci që kishte lindur në zyrat e Ministrisë së Punëve të Brëndëshme të periudhës hoxhiane.
E çuditëshme, zotrinj! Hedhin një cinxami në peshoren e madhe dhe pastaj bërrtasin, ulërijnë gjer në kupë të qiellit për tiu mbushur mëndjen të tjerëve se peshorja lëvizi! Dhe kur binden se njerëzit largohen me mosbesim dhe qesëndi, e shtyjnë kufomën e qelbur tutje tëhu nëpër disa vende të Europës duke i hedhur parfume nga më të ndryshmet!
Kur adhuronjësit e Kadaresë gjejnë me se të merren dhe mundohen të nxjerrin ndonjë përfitim për veten e ture, politikanët e parëndësishëm këtu edhe atje mundohen ta vendosin herë pas here në vitrinat e partive të tyre atë që ka mbetur nga kufoma e këngëtarit hoxhian duke u kujdesur që ta mbyllin shumë mirë Dhe njeriu i thjeshtë nuk arrin të kuptojë pse bëhen të gjitha këto përpjekje të mëdha kur loja e ndyrë nuk vlen as parfumet që paguan populli shqiptar që era e qelbur të mos ndihet në Europë. Aty këtu dëgjon ndonjë shkrimtar që, për të shetitur me tren gratis përmes kontinentit tonë, thotë pa asnjë mëdyshje se erën e qelbur të Kadaresë e pëlqejnë shumë në Europë!
Gjer në çfarë pike mund të jetë e vërtetë kjo?
*
Kapitulli i Dytë
Përrallat me Luftën e Trojës*

Një njeri që aty më parë sillej rreth oborrit të Enver Hoxhës dhe nganjëherë hynte në të për të kënduar ndonjë këngë të lehtë regjistruar në vëllimet hoxhiane, e ka krahasuar luftën e Kosovës me luftën e Trojës!
Domosdo! Atij i duhet krahasimi për të ndihmuar çështjen e mikut të tij që po qelbet mbi tokë!
Sikur ky menestrel komunist ta bënte një gjë të tillë me ndërgjegje të plotë, nuk do të duhej të merreshin me të! Mirëpo, duke pasur bindjen se akoma vuan e digjet nga kujtimet e dashurisë së parë, ka të ngjarë se duhet ti thuhet të mos e kërkojë krahasimin me Luftën e Trojës! Do të ishte më mirë për të sikur të kujtohej se Europa e tanishme është aq e paaftë dhe e lodhur sa ishte edhe Greqija e Lashtë pas Luftërave të Peleponezit! Se sot në botë ka vetëm një Superfuqi gjithnjë në rritje dhe kjo Superfuqi mund të krahasohet vetëm me Romën e Lashtë pas Luftës së Dytë Punike!
Menestreli komunist dhe të gjithë shokët e tij duhet të heqin dorë nga prrofkat politike dhe nga përsheshi politiko- letrar me Luftëra Trojash e tjerë e tjera! Më mirë le të kujtojnë përrallën e La Fontenit për bretkosën që donte të bëhej sa kau duke pirë ujë! Në vënd që të merren me prrofkat për Luftëra Trojash, më mirë le të mundohen të kuptojnë pse disa fuqi europiane donin të krijonin në Shqipëri një Havel të vogël të mbështetur nga disa intelektualë si ministra, më lart ose më poshtë!
Në vëndet e prapambetura një njeri që ka pasur mundësinë të arsimohet shikohet si intelektual, për të mos thënë si gjysëmperëndi! Dhe atyre fuqive europiane aq iu duhej! Se me anë të atij njeriu, të mbështetur nga një grup shqytarësh dhe sherbetorësh, ato fuqi do të kishin një ndikim të drejtëpërdrejtë, ose të tërthortë, në jetën e vëndit! Me anë të atij njeriu ato fuqi jo vetëm që do të ndikonin në zgjedhjen e ndonjë deputeti të rëndësishëm, por mund të arrinin edhe gjer te çfarë duhej të bënte Presidenti i Republikës!
Llogari të bëra jo keq. Por Këtu puna ngeci dhe të hollat e papaguara dolën mangut! Se populli shqiptar i fundit të shekullit ishte i arsimuar! Nuk ishte si në fillim të shekullit! Dhe një popull i arsimuar nuk mund ti respektonte sa i kërkohej as Ismail Kadarenë dhe as shqytarët dhe sherbetorët e tij!
Kur për ata andej jashtë u bë e qartë një gjë e tillë, vendosën të luanin me kartën e letërsisë të ngarkuar me disidencë dhe më pas lojën e vazhduan duke e kthyer në disidencë të ngarkuar me letërsi! Dhe punët u shtytën më tej me Jo me çmime Gonkur por me çmime Nobel! Se, domosdo, është gjithmonë më mirë kur të hollat i paguajnë të tjerët!
Një punë e nisur në këtë mënyrë kështu edhe do të përfundonte! Me këta njerëz, ose edhe me të tjerët si këta! Ajo që e ngatërron studonjësin joshqiptar qëndron në faktin se pse Kadareja dhe jo një tjetër u zgjodh nga francezët për ta tundur këmborën!
Duket një gjë e ngatërruar, por nuk është aq sa duket po ta marrim problemim lidhur me studentin me moral të dyshimtë, me Enver Hoxhën, që shkoi në Francë dhe nuk pa asnjë nga universitetet e saj!
*
Kapitulli i Tretë
Kërcimi lart me shkop dhe pa shkop*

 Dhe studenti me moral të dyshimtë, Enver Hoxha, u bë diktatori i Shqipërisë Dhe Franca nxitoi të ishte shteti i parë perëndimor që e njohur pushtetin e tij! Një gjë e tillë ishte tërthorazi një mbështetje tejet e fuqishme për shtytjen më tej të punëve të Enver Hoxhës! Sigurisht kaq nuk ishte e mjaftueshme për të, por duke përfituar nga ngjarjet historike që u krijuan pas Luftës së Dytë Botërore, duke përfituar nga përmbytja klanore e politikës shqiptare dhe sidomos nga servilizmi shqiptar i ngulitur në shekuj, ai arriti hap pas hapi të bënte ato që bëri dhe ta shkatërronte Shqipërinë e tij ashtu si e shkatërroi! Përfundimet janë fare në shesh! Franca, duke qënë vazhdimisht e pranishme, i ka parë gjërat më mirë se shtetet e tjera europiane! Për rrjedhojë dinte ti zgjidhte më mirë kadarenjtë që prisnin të punësoheshin në pazarin e saj!
Kur ishte Enver Hoxha gjallë në Shqipëri, zelltarët e tij trumbetonin me mburrje se në pikëpamje teknologjike Shqipëria kishte se çfarë të mësonte nga vëndet e zhvilluara perëndimore, kurse në ideologji Vëndi i Shqiponjave ishte i pari dhe i vetmi në botë dhe të gjithë duhej të vinin për të mësuar shkencën e revolucionit në Shkollën e Partisë në Tiranë! Domosdo, shoku Enver nuk do të shkonte vetë që të mbante leksione në atë shkollë! Atje do të shkonin disa instruktorë që, edhe pse do ti mbanin në mënyrë të shkëlqyer leksionet, përsëri do të mbeteshin që do të mbeteshin instruktorë Edhe pse fjala e tyre, për rrjedhojë, do të ishte më e përparuara në botë!
Mirëpo, duke u shtytur përpara në kohë, puna po bëhej gjithnjë edhe më e vështirë dhe, për ta nxjerrë në bregun që nuk dukej, duhej të gjendeshin disa instruktorë më të mirë. Kështu, në vitet gjashtëdhjetë nevoja nxori te disa shkrimtarë që sollën në Shqipëri një futurizëm italian të rusifikuar.
Ishin me të vërtetë të zotët ata lloj shkrimtarësh! Se ata i këndonin betonit dhe asfaltit, i këndonin shkatërrimit të blerimit dhe hymnizonin shtyllat e çelikta të tensionit të lartë! Pale për shqiponjat që fluturonin Sigurisht në lartësi!
Punë me të vërtetë të lavdishme dhe Enver Hoxha nuk kishte pse të mos mbetej i kënaqur!Me të vërtetë që ata shkrimtarët e viteve gjashtëdhjetë vidhnin disa nga format e mallkuara të shkrimtarëve perëndimorë, por me çfarë shkathtësie! Dhe me çfarë loj zelli mosmirënjohës i mallkonin pasi iu vidhnin format! Dhe me çfarë mjeshtërie socialkomuniste e mbështesnin punën ideologjike të Partisë së Punës të Shqipërisë, gjë që nuk e bënte dot as Zëri i Popullit!
Por si arriti Enver Hoxha gjer te letërsia e viteve gjashtëdhjetë?
Më kujtohet, gjatë procesit të parë 1953-1954, në burg erdhën emisarët nga Ministria e Punëve të Brëndëshme dhe më propozuan që të heshtja dhe partia, si shpërblim, do të më përkthente dhe do të më botonte në të gjithë botën.
Kuptohet, nuk pranova! Por ky fakt tregon se Enver Hoxha e kishte përvetësuar shumë mirë mësimin e sovjektikëve rreth përkthimeve në gjuhë të huaja të të përkëdhelurve, ose të atyre që i duheshin dhe në vitet pesëdhjetë më konsideronte edhe mua si një kandidat të përshtatshëm pasi isha dalluar në mënyrë të çuditëshme në mes të shkrimtarëve të tjerë. Ka shumë të ngjarë që ai lloj suksesi i arritur nga unë ti ketë prishur punë një tjetri! Por fjala nuk është për këtë! Fakti i mësipërm tregon se Enver Hoxhës i duhej një shkrimtar i njohur jashtë Dhe ai shkrimtar duhej të ishte nga të rinjtë, të njihej me pëlqimin e tij dhe të ishte mirënjohës ndaj diktatorit! Se të vjetërit e njihnin praktikën europiano-perëndimore dhe nuk i besonin gjer në fund përrallat sovjetike!
Në fillim të viteve gjashtëdhjetë Enver Hoxha e vendosi që të bënte zgjedhjen përfundimtare: njeriu i zgjedhur duhej të kërcente më lart se të tjerët me shkop dhe pa shkop! Sigurisht do të kishte nga nënbishtja shtytjen e saktë dhe të fshehtë të Enver Hoxhës! Një gisht përposh që të ngrihej sipër Dhe të hollat do ti paguante populli shqiptar!
*
Kapitulli i Katërt
Një kopje në shkallë më të vogël*

Diktatori nga Gjirokastra e njihte shumë mirë servilizmin shqiptar dhe ishte plotësisht i vetëdijshëm se pa Miladin Popoviçin nuk do të kishte arritur kurrë aty ku arriti. Në kuptimin hoxhian zvarritja duke ndjekur hijen e një tjetri ishte një meritë shumë e madhe. Prandaj Enver Hoxha i zgjidhte me kujdes zvarranikët që do të krijonin pafundësisht figurën e tij. Përpara se të vendoste për zgjedhjen, ai siguronte materiale nga më komprometonjëset për jetën e të zgjedhurit dhe, pas vendimit, grumbullonte edhe një numur të domosdoshëm gomarësh që i duhesh për dru dhe për ujë!
Duke u nisur nga kritere të tilla, diktatori nuk e patë të vështirë që të gjente njeriun që i duhej në vitet gjashtëdhjetë.
Dikujt që niset nga vlerësime të pastra letrare mund ti duket zgjedhja e Enver Hoxhës si një rastësi! Se në fillim të viteve gjashtëdhjetë u shquan, secili sipas mënyrës së tij, tre shkrimtarë Dhe ata dihen kush ishin! Mirëpo zgjedhja nuk mund të binte mbi Fatos Arapin, se ishte tepër personal në krijimtarinë e tij Nuk mund të binte as mbi Dritëro Agollin, se ai i merte tepër seriozisht të gjitha gjërat! Për më tepër që të dy nuk ishin nga Gjirokastra! Eshtë e qartë se i vetmi që mund të krijonte pafundësisht figurën e Enver Hoxhës, i vetmi që mund të ndiqte me përuljen e një skllavi plenumet e partisë hoxhiane, ishte Ismail Kadareja!
Ta quash Ismail Kadarenë zvarranik është pak! Ta quash eklektik është shumë! Se Ismail Kadaresë, megjithëse mundohej ta mbante të fshehtë, i bënin hije edhe të vdekurit! Enver Hoxha, me shkathtësinë e tij të çuditëshme, këtë gjë e kuptoi që me të parën! Dhe një njeriu që i bënin hije të vdekurit, të gjallët i kishin ardhur në majë të hundës! Pastaj Ismail Kadaresë-nxënës i ishte thyer nota në sjellje për një budallallëk! Po, po! Nuk mund të gjendej një njeri më i bindur se Ismail Kadareja!
Kështu u krijua një dyshe e re dhe kësaj here të dy njerëzit ishin nga Gjirokastra! Enveri do të luante rolin e Miladin Popoviçit, duke i vënë tjetrit dorën poshtë për ta ngritur lart, kurse Ismaili, si në Përrallat Arabe, në ndjekje të hijes së udhëheqësit, do të transformohej herë në kulpër rreth trupit hoxhian, duke u munduar të ngjitej sa më lart në sy të bashkëshokëve, kurse herë të tjera do të kthehej në kameleont për ti gabuar dhe për ti gëlltitur të gjitha ata që mund ti bënin hije në mendimet e tija të sëmura!
E tillë ishte gjëndja dhe më kot tashti hidhen e përdridhen pushtetarët paskomunistë për të vërtetuar disidencën e fshehtë të Kadaresë! Gënjejnë veten edhe profesorët pushakë duke u munduar të gjejnë në fall alternativat kadareane! Gënjen veten me qëndrime paqësore edhe ndonjë miku im si Mehmet Myftiu që të kujton mirësinë e sekretarëve hoxhianë të rretheve! Të zhgënjyer gjer ku nuk thuhet do të mbeten edhe adhuronjësit e tij pas një mundimi të gjatë për ta paraqitur kameleonizmin heroizëm! Këtyre njerëzve unë dua tiu kujtoj vetëm 7 korrikun 1978 kur, fill pas prishjes përfundimtare me kinezët, emisarët e Tiranës u shpërndanë në kryeqytet e disa vënde të botës! Të gjithë e dinë emrin e disidentit që u dërgua në Paris me materialet propagandistike të P P Sh.
Historia është e bukur se përpara shtyhen ngjarjet me ata që luajnë në to dhe më pas vijnë të tjerët që i shkruajnë. Diktatori nuk i ndryshon dot ato që kanë ndodhur. Por duke qënë se këtu nuk e kemi fjalën për Historinë e Shqipërisë në vitet gjashtëdhjetë, nuk mbetet veç të themi se të dy njerëzit nga Gjirokastra ishin bërë për njëri tjetrin dhe do të shkelnin në faqet e historisë së tyre të baltosur dhe gjakosur të dy bashkë!
Kështu u krijua kopja e saktë e Enver Hoxhës, sigurisht në shkallë shumë më të zvogëluar! Dhe Enveri i vogël do të vazhdonte ti shkruante prrallat historike në disa variante Sipas urdhërave dhe interesave të partive të ndryshme, sipas diktatit të njerëzve në pushtet brënda dhe jashtë! Edhe tashti Kadareja po vazhdon ti shkruajë veprat e tija në disa variante: me demokratët si disident, kurse me socialistët i hedh alkoolit pas ujë që të dalë pas më i lehtë në të pirë! Kujtoni Fluturimin e shtërgut!
Edhe bujqit, edhe shërbëtorët e Kadaresë po mundohen ta shtyjnë pafundësisht komedinë që ka mbaruar prej kohësh!

*Kapitulli i Pestë
Mumifikimi i disidencës në Shqipëri*

Kadareja lëpihej dhe lëpihet, shtihej dhe shtihet sikur nuk e do çmimin Nobel me arsyetimin se gjoja ashtu dhe kështu Kurse bujqit dhe shërbëtorët e tij, përmes Shtëpive Publike të mediave kadareane, shpallin me të madhe se e quajnë të lauruar me Nobelin të adhuruarin e tyre! Dhe, si thërrisnin, tashti shtyjnë me ulurima për të shkallët sipërore të mbiemrave në shqip!
Megjithatë, e kuptojnë se shtëpia nuk mbahet me zhurmët nga nënbishtja dhepo kërkojnë të gjejnë rrugë të tjera për të dalë nga rruga e verbër ku janë futur pas berihajit!
E vërteta është se tashti e kanë kaluar hutimin e parë pas përmbysjes së socializmit real kur përsërisnin me vete pafund dhe me një shpresë të vakët mësimin gorbaçovjan për mbajtjen me çdo kusht të pushtetit! Ndaj më tej profesorushët pushakë të social-komunizmit në Shqipërinë e trembëdhjetës dhe në Kosovë, pas kalimit të atij hutimi, kërkojnë të gjejnë mjetet më të përshtatëshme për të mbrojtur me siguri realizmin socialist në tërësi dhe atë kadarean në mënyrë të veçantë.
Profesorushët pushakë, të çliruar nga tronditja e parë, e kuptuan menjëherë se detyra kryesore e tyre ishte të mënjanonin ne një farë mënyre disidencën e vërtetë shqiptare, duke e hedhur tutje në ndonjë planet të largët, bie fjala tutje Saturnit! Ose, të pakën, ti mbanin disidentët e vërtetë diku në formë të mumifikuar!
Për të realizuar një gjë të tillë duhej më parë të shpallej Kadareja disidenti i parë dhe kjo duhej të mbështetej nga Partia Demokratike dhe nga disa të burgosur si Arbnori, Zhiti, Velua Dhe të shtërngoheshin edhe disa të tjerë të burgosur që ta pranonin atë gjë si të vërtetë!
Një të thënë dhe u bë! Por, për dreq, doli se kjo nuk ishte e mjaftueshme! U pa qartë se duhej të futeshin në disidencë edhe disa njerëz që kishin ngritur diku dolli me Hrushovin!
Domosdo! Dashuri e vjetër dhe nuk mund të harrohej lehtë! Sa për Presidentin dhe shokët e tij demokratë, ata e prenë vetë biletën dhe u futën në disidencën shqiptare! Fundja, kjo ishte e drejta e pushtetit të tyre!
Mirëpo pikërisht në këtë kohë, kur realizmi socialist filloi të ndjehet më i sigurtë, mumjet filluan të flisnin! Dhe një gjë e tillë nuk kishte ndodhur as në Egjyptin e Lahtë! Si do ti bëhej hallit!
Aty u gjen Agim Vinca, pushak dhe bukur i kënduar në labirintet
Jo të modernizmit, por të diktaturës! Dhe ky lloj pushaku shpalli në alternativat se mumjet duhej të liheshin të lirë që të bëlbëzonin pak, kurse realistët e socializmit, si socialista realë që ishin, duhej të thërrisnin dhe të bërrtisnin gjer në kupë të qiellit! Po, more, po! Dhe Vinca dha vetë shembullin i pari duke futur Everestin e tij diku në vëndin e lirë në shtëpinë ku banonte Ose, ndofta Ka të ngjarë, që në shtrëngim, e fut në çantën e tij dhe bredh me të nëpër botë!
I bëri si i bëri Agim Vinca alternativat, le ti mbeten për veten e tij, se për më shumë ato nuk vlejnë! Por më tej!
Puna më tej shkoi ashtu si shkoi dhe ai, më në fund, shpalli me krenari se në Kosovë thoshin:
Në dashtë!
Besa bukur! Por Vinca harroi se andej poshtë në Shqipërinë e Jugut, për njerëz që shkruajnë dhe dërdëllisin si ai, thonë:
Në të koloit!
Si e shikon edhe vetë Agim Vinca, shqipja është shumë më e pasur nga sa kujton ai! Dhe njeriu që i ka rënë kryq e tërthuar Vëndit të Shqiponjave nuk e ka pasur të vështirë që të shikojë dhe dëgjojë shumë gjëra! Puna është që nacionalisti i sheqerosur Agim Vinca ti përvishet punës dhe të mësojë pakëz më mirë si zgjedhohen foljet në shqip! Kaq besoj se mjafton për Vincën dhe le ta lëmë që të merret edhe më tej me ambivalencat e tija dhe me heroizmat kameleonike! Se, domosdo, pasi shkruhet fjala came vjen fjala leon! Profesorushi le ta shkruajë si të dojë! Fjalorët i ka I rëndësishëm në raste të tilla është luani dhe Nuk të bën goja ta thuash, por në ndërtime të kësaj natyre luani qëndron në fund! Si mund të bëhet ndryshe?!
*
Kapitulli i Gjashtë
Kritika zvarriset pas shqytarit nga Gjirokastra*

Realizmi socialist, që në lindje asmatik, e ka pasur gjithnjë dhe kudo jetën të vështirë, por më të padurueshme e ka pasur në Shqipëri Dhe dihet pse!
Autorët e kësaj shkolle, të lindur në skllavëri, kanë kaluar gati në të gjithë rrathët e poshtërimit njerëzor, prej kontrollit të dhjetra cenzorëve të padeklaruar dhe gjer të metoda e punimit kolektiv.
Megjithatë, më të përkëdhelurit në mes të atyre autorëve, pa pyetur për ligjet ndërkombëtare të autorësisë, përktheheshin gratis në gjuhë të ndryshme nga vetë shtetet komuniste dhe autorët e përkthyer gëzonin privilegjet feudale që iu siguronte socializmi real. Në këto privilegje poshtëruese në kuptim të dyfishtë hynte edhe e drejta e denoncimit për burgosjen dhe zhdukjen e rivalëve të shkrimtarëves më të zellshëm të realizmit asmatik socialist.
Këtë gjë jo se nuk e kishin kuptuar me kohë ata nga Kosova, por, të sëmurë nga dashuria idilike për Enver Hoxhën, bënin sikur nuk e vinin re dhe shtynin më tej provincializmin e tyre drejt një përsheshi modernist dhe shtiheshin sikur nuk dinin gjë për fyerjet që shqytari Kadare nga Gjirokastra hidhte pa kursyer kundër shumë shkrimtarëve të njohur shqiptarë dhe, në masë akoma më të madhe, kundër shkrimtarëve më në zë botërorë të Shekullit të Njëzetë!
Mirëpo, me përmbysjen e socializmit real si sistem botëror, si për Shqipërinë e trembëdhjetës, ashtu edhe për Kosovën, erdhi ora e provës së madhe! Dhe, kur mbytet anija, mijtë lëvizin të parët për të shpëtuar!
Dihet kush ia mbathi në atë kohë! Megjithatë duhej gjetur çasti edhe për të sharë, edhe për të mburrur! Dhe feudalët e vegjël të kohës së kaluar social-komuniste sikur u ndanë pakëz në mendimet e tyre! Bujqit e Shqipërisë së trembëdhjetës e kishin si tepër të shtrenjtë të kaluarën dhe nuk iu bënte zëmra që ti flaknin qershitë e ndytura! Kurse provincialo-modernistët nga Kosova e ndanë mëndjen që ti flaknin qershitë e pabëra, ndërsa të tjerat i quajtën të paflliqura! Dhe shpallë pa mëdyshje se dokumentat të mirëfillta ishin vetëm artikujt që ishin botuar në shtypin e censuarar të Enver Hoxhës! Për studjonjësit kosovarë veprat e pabotuara nuk ekzistonin dhe nuk mund të studjoheshin!
Në këtë mënyrë lindi, brenda dhe jashtë Shqipërisë së trembëdhjetës dhe Kosovës, studimi biblografik i mbushur me Kadare dhe me ca pakë shkrimtarë hedhur në librat e Historisë së Letërsisë Shqipe në formë turshish.
Kështu lindën në Shqipërinë e trembëdhjetës dhe në Kosovë trimat e letërsisë dhe nderet e turpet! Dhe patrullat e reparteve të propagandës komuniste nxitonin të zbulonin kundërshtarët e përhershëm të realizmit socialist dhe merrnin nga ata intervista që nuk do të botoheshin kurrë! Kurse mendimet e atyre kundërshtarëve i jepnin, sipas nevojës, të kthyer dhe të përkthyer në mënyrën më poshtëronjëse!
Dhe pasi i kryen këto punë në përputhje të plotë me stilin feudal lapurak shqiptar, trimat e letërsisë së realizmit socialist u ndjenë më të sigurtë dhe kujtuan se mund të preheshin bukur mire në hijen e shqytit të Kadaresë!
Mendim i bukur dhe kalorës të atillë e meritonin atë prehje! Por çe do! Shqytari nga Gjirokastra dridhej e përdridhej sipas urdhëresave që merrte dhe shkonte të mblidhte qindarkat nëpër vënde të ndryshme të Europës Dhe ndonjëherë delte në televizionin shqiptar për të çbërë ato që kishte bërë, për të deklaruar se skishte marrë honorare dhe për të shpallur se nuk e donte çmimin Nobel!
Të gjitha këto ishin shumë të bukura, por në të njëjtën kohë të gjitha këto po i ngatërronin keq kritikën e përdhunuar social-komuniste! Kurse letërsia e përbuzur po lundronte e sigurtë nëpër Oqeanin e Artit drejt të ardhmes sido që të vinte!
*
Kapitulli i Shtatë
Qershitë e flliqura dhe qershitë e pabëra*

Nuk ka asnjë rëndësi kush qe i pari që hodhi mendimin për ndarjen e qershive të flliqura nga ato të pabëra! Edhe sikur të ketë qënë këtejas, edhe sikur të ketë qënë përtejas i lindur dhe i rritur atje dhe pa shkelur kurrë në Shqipërinë e trembëdhjetës, puna nuk ndryshon.
Megjithatë duhet pranuar se shqiptarit këtejas nuk do ti bënte zëmra që ti ndante më dysh shkrimtarët e Enver Hoxhës! Të linte në njërën anë shoferat me kurse të shkurtuara dhe në anën tjetër të mëdhenjtë, sidomos nderi i turpit të kombit!
Mirëpo ata përtejasit e bënë zemrën gur dhe e ndanë realizmin socialist në dy pjesë Bajraktarët e letërsisë nuk ishin të realizmit socialist, se kishin ambivalencë, disidencë
Disidencë?! Po, more, po! Në fund të fundit, që disidenca të mos mbetej e fyer, do ti jepej edhe asaj një vënd andej nga fundi i sallës! Do ti jepej edhe Fishtës një dekoratë pune, nga që dikur, në rinis, kishte çarë disa dru plepi!
Dhe puna u duk se u mbyll në mënyrë të përsosur duke i lënë bagëtitë aq sa ishin dhe ujqit të ngopur!
Sigurisht shpikësit e kësaj teorie shkonin me shpresë se, pasi të hidhnin hendekun, do të ktheheshin sërish për të njësuar në mënyrën më revolucionare realizmin socialist hoxhian!
Mendime tejet të mrekullishme, por që nuk dhanë asnjë përfundim të saktë! Se nuk mund të ndahen shoferët romancierë nga spiunët romancierë! Se që të dy palët kërcënonin  njëri-tjetrin dhe Enver Hoxha flinte i qetë pa e ndërruar krahun!
Si i bëhej punës?! Përsëri njerëzit e zgjuar këtejas dhe përtejas e gjetën zgjidhjen! Realizmi social-komuniste le të mbetej ashtu siç ishte dhe të gjitha gjërat le të binin mbi kritikën letrare! Ai, Dhimtri i Simon Shuteriqit, me Koço Bihikun dhe me disa të tjerë e kishin të gjithë fajin Se kishin kritikuar, diku më lart dhe diku më poshtë, Ismail Kadarenë! Më vonë u kujtuan se kritika kishte fyer edhe Konicën bashkë me disa shkrimtarë të vdekur të tjerë, që të gjithë të rëndësishëm!
Bre, bre, bre! Çfarë paskeshin bërë ata kritikë! Dhe e gjithë ajo punë e keqe dokumentohej në librat shkollore të nxitura dhe të kontrolluara me jo më pas se shtatëqind e shtatëdhjetë e shtatë mënyra nga udhëheqja e lartë!
Kuptohet, ata e kanë bërë një punë shumë të keqe që nuk mund të lejohet as nga ndërgjegja njerëzore dhe as nga dinjiteti shkencor! Por më thoni, zotrinj, alternativat që shkruani ju tashi a janë të ndërgjegjëshme dhe a kanë ndonjë fije dinjiteti shkencor?! A kishte ndërgjegje njerëzore dhe dinjitet artistik shkrimtari kur e mernin me benc për të shkruar dimrat e mëdhenj dhe kur i vinin përpara vëllimin e 19-të të veprave të Enver Hoxhës?! Apo dinjitetin dhe ndërgjegjen e tij kishin ku i fusnin kur ai lloj shkrimtari fyente ndyras Prustin, Xhojsin, Kafkën dhe shumë të tjerë që nuk i kishin faj?!
Mos tregoni prralla, zotrinj! Dhe mos u përdridhni si gjarpëri i varë në të perënduar të diellit!
Ju nuk kishit asnjë nevojë që të dëgjonit deklaratën që bëri ish shefi i Sigurimit të Shtetit në gjyq! Ju i kishit vetë shkrimet e Kadaresë që dëshmonin katërcipërisht ato që tha ish-zyrtari i larë! Por këty hyn ajo çështja e epokës që duhet patjetër ta përfaqsoni ju, dikur pa mjekrra dhe tashti me mjekrra! Duket e keni fituar këtë të drejtë nga mjekrrat që keni lënë! Sikur mjekrrat, duke qënë se Enver Hoxha nuk ju lejonte që ti mbanit, tashti janë kthyer në një dëshmi demokratizimi!
Del pyetja, a janë me të vërtetë përfaqësonjës të epokës sundimtarët që kanë mbushur jetën e vëndit të tyre me krime të pashëmbullta? A mund të flitet për një njeri si përfaqësonjës epoke kur ai hyn në qymezin e pulave dhe i lë gratë dhe kalamajtë pa asnjë vezë?! Dhe shqiptarët e dinë se në qymezin e pulave nuk ka guxuar të hyjë as edhe një okupator

*Kapitulli i Tetë
Dokumenta dhe dokumenta*

Shkrimtarët dhe studjuesit e këtejëm e pranuan censurën enveriste me një ndjenjë të dyfishtë. Nga njëra anë nuk iu vinte mirë që i censuronin, kurse nga ana tjetër lumturoheshin se Enver Hoxha, me anë të censurës, zhdukte rivalët e tyre. Kështu shkrimtarët dhe studjuesite këtejëm jo vetëm u mësuan me censurën, por u shtynë më tek duke e pranuar vetëcensurimin me një kënaqësi tejet të madhe.
Ndryshe ishin punët me përtejasit. Ata gëzonin një lloj lirije dhe mirëqënijeje më të madhe në anën tjetër dhe kërkonin akoma më shumë duke u mbështetur në një nacionalizëm karafilash në Atdheun Mëmë dhe harronin se ashtu po dëmtoheshin të dyja palët.
Nuk ishte puna për të mbajtur, apo për të mos mbajtur mjekrra! E keqja vinte nga ndryshimi në mirëqënie dhe nga ai i llojit të lirisë për tu shprehur. Modernizmi provincial nuk do të sillte asnjë të keqe, se, në fund të fundit, do të kalohej pa dhëmbje historike dhe do të sillte diçka më të qëndruarshme. E keqja më e madhe për një popull qëndron te mungesa e lirisë dhe e pavarësisë Dhe e keqja një letërsie i vjen nga censura dhe nga vetëcensurimi!
Duke qënë punët kështu, historia për Kosovën po rridhte në mënyrë të pandalëshme brënda brigjeve të saj të natyrëshme. Por nuk mund të thuhej një gjë e tillë edhe për Shqipërinë e trembëdhjetës, ku varfëria u zvarrit nëpër qytete dhe fshatra, gjersa arriti të pushtonte edhe qymezet e pulave! Prandaj pikërisht në këtë kohë unë përsërita me të madhe rrezikun që vinte nga pabarazia në mirëqënie dhe në fusha të tjera dhe që po copëtonte në mënyrë të pandalëshme gjithë botën shqiptare! të gjitha këto do ti lexoni në procesin tim gjyqësor të 1980-tës.
Zotrinjve përtejas që kërkojnë vërtetime për gjëra të tilla do tiu thosha të shikonin shkrimet e shkrimtarëve kundër meje si dhe proceset gjyqësore! Apo mos vallë zotrinjtë pushakë nuk përfillin dokumentat gjyqësore?!
Mbaj mënd në burgun e Ballshit mu zëmruan keq miqt e mi nga që iu thash se në botë kishte vetëm një supërfuqi. Kjo ka ndodhur më 1982. Atëherë iu thash se nuk do të kishte forca paralele në botë dhe as revolucion botëror komunist! Se Shqipëria duhej ti mbante sytë nga Shtetet e Bashkuara të Amerikës!
Zotrinj përtejas! A mos doni edhe për këtë një dokument?! A mos doni ndonjë dokument për atë shkrimin te Këmbëkryq të rrapi i fshatit ku, më 1990, ju thosha se liria do tju vinte nga Shtetet e Bashkuara të Amerikës?!
Kuptohet! Dokumenta të tillë ju nuk do ti pranoni! Si skllevër që jeni, mund të pranoni për të vërteta vetëm ato që shkruheshin në shtypin hoxhian! Ju nuk mund të pranoni se nga fundi i viteve pesëdhjetë një grup historianësh të rinj iu përveshën punës që ta rishikonin periudhën e pavarësisë dhe figurën e Haxhi Qamilit, por ndërhynë nga lart dhe i bënë që të heshtin! Ju nuk doni të dini që në Universitetin e Tiranës dhe në Lidhjen e Shkrimtarëve kishte njerëz që mendonin të shkruanin një monografi për Gjergj Fishtën, monografi që u ndalua po ashtu nga udhëheqja e lartësishme komuniste! Ju nuk doni të dini që Dhimitër Simon Shuteriqi hidhej në drejtim të reabilitimit të Fishtës dhe pastaj tërhiqej! Ju nuk doni të dini se, më 1953, pasi mbaroi një nga mbledhjet e lidhjes me zhurmë dhe sharje nga më të rëndat, Dhimitër Simon Shuteriqi psherëtin thellë dhe tha me zë të mbytur:
-Të gjitha këto ndodhin nga që nuk kemi këtu Nolin dhe të tjerët!
Del pyetja:
-A e donin Nolin Ismail Kadareja dhe të tjerët?!
Enver Hoxha i dinte mirë punët e tija. Fuste të ziheshin të vjetërit me të rinjtë, modernët me klasikët, që në fund ai vetë të ndërhynte dhe të deklaronte se të vjetërit dhe të rinjtë partia i donte njëlloj dhe që të gjithë bashkë bënin punën e partisë.
Ja çfarë dokumentash vlerësohen nga pushakët si të vërteta!
Dhe e gjithë kjo është lavdia e viteve gjashtëdhjetë e dokumentuar nga shtypi hoxhian dhe e mbushur me luftë klasash, me shqiponja që fluturonin lart, me zhdukjen e blerimit, me uzina të zhurmëshme që shkonin gjer në ato për remontin e sonetave! Me nacionalizëm primitiv, me denoncime për Dhora Lekën, Bilal Xhaferrin dhe shumë të tjerë Se në vitet gjashtëdhjetë lavdi të tilla nuk kanë të mbaruar! Dhe nuk kishin të mbaruar as fyerjet për popujt e tjerë!
Mbajini, zotrinj pushakë, dokumentat tuaja dhe shtyhuni me to nëpër Europë ku, së bashku me disa ambasadorë, mundohuni të gënjeni ndonjë profesor universiteti, se politikanët europianë e gënjejnë vetë veten!
Kështu, me siguri, do të siguroni edhe diçka për kuletën!

*Kapitulli i Nëntë
Edhe një herë për kritikën letrare*

Popuj të ndryshëm, sipas nisjes historike, kanë treguar prirje të dalluarshme në mes tyre.
Izraelitët janë vërtitur më shumë në mes tokës dhe të qiellit, kurse grekët e lashtë u përpoqën të zbulonin çdo gjë! Romakët u munduarn të përsosnin ligjshmërinë Vëndet e Ulta anuan më shumë nga artet figurative Dhe kështu me radhë! Secili popull e ka pasur më të lehtë të pinte ujë që delta nga toka ku ishte vendosur përgjithmonë!
Populli shqiptar, nga sa del prej dokumentave historikë, është  marrë fillimisht më shumë me prralla dhe më vonë edhe me letërsi. Ndofta nga që u argëtua pakëz si shumë duke treguar prralla në pasdarkat e netëve të mëdha dhe të vogla, në festat e besimeve të ndryshme sipas feve që ndërronte Dhe nuk e gjeti dot kohën që të merrej me kritikën letrare dhe me mendimin për botën dhe qiellin. Prandaj edhe sot e këtë ditë në Shqipërinë e këtejme dhe të përtejme dalin profesorë pushakë që shesin përçartjen e tyre për kritikë letrare.
Por a do ta vlente që të përmendeshin këto gjëra?! Them se po! Se populli shqiptar nuk e ka vendosur të dëgjojë përfundimisht dërdëllitjet e rrakatakeve dhe të kritikëve të tyre!Prandaj nuk do të ishte keq sikur të fillonin të fliteshin fjalët e para mbi këtë temë.
Dihet që nga kohët e lashta se më parë punohet, mbillet, korret, shihet në lëmë dhe më pas vjen mulliri për të bluar drithin. Kështu ndodh edhe në letërsi! Krijimtaria paraprin, më pas vijnë studjuesit dhe mendimtarët që zbërthejnë veprat dhe nxjerrin ligjmëritë e krijimit duke u shtytur më tej në paraqitjen e gjinive dhe të vlerave.
Të gjithë profesorushët pushakë një gjë të tillë e dinë shumë mirë, por, për arsye kadareane, bëjnë sikur nuk e dinë dhe nxjerrin si përfundim se shkrimtarët e shquar, shkrimtarët e mëdhenj dhe kështu me radhë nuk ishin të realizmit socialist!
Një shaka shumë e trashë! Zotrinj, atëhere kush ishte i realizmit socialist?! Shoferat?! Mos ishin artikujt bajatë me polemikë gazetash social-komuniste?! Apo ishin ata njerëz që kërkonin të reabilitonin Fishtën duke tentuar të shkruanin edhe një monografi për të?!
Për këta lloj profesorushët pushakë, sipas urdhëzimeve të partisë mëmë, kritika letrare i parapriu krijimtarisë letrare duke e ndriçuar dhe pasuruar ideologjikisht atë lloj krimjimtarie. Për këtë lloj profesorushësh pushakë Ismail Kadareja është shkëputur nga realizmi socialist nga që ka sharë tom më top gjithë letërsinë shqipe dhe botërore! Ka sharë në mënyrën më të ndyrë Fishtën, Konicën, Nolin, Koliqin Ka sharë edhe shumë të tjerë! Dhe të gjithë këta të sharë duhen dënuar
Pse?!
Se i ka sharë Kadareja! Dhe Kadareja, sipas Mehmet Myftiut, është një artist i brishtë! Dhe kujt iu bë vonë për një gjë të tillë?! Mos vallë brishtësia është arsye e mjaftuarshme për të sharë të gjithë botën?! Për të marrë nëpër këmbë njerëz të pambrojtur si Janulla dhe shumë të tjerë?! Mos vallë brishtësia është arsye e mjaftuarshme për të bërë spiunllëket që ka bërë Kadareja?!
Për njerëz si Agim Vinca me shokë Ismail Kadareja është disident dhe kaluar disidenti, se ka denoncuar të gjithë shokët e tij të Sigurimit të Shtetit dhe, pasi ka kryer një punë të tillë shumë të lavdërueshme, ka ngulur mirë të dy këmbët në oborrin e Enver Hoxhës dhe ka lëshuar mallimit kundër Prustit, Xhojsit, Kafkës Dhe të gjitha këto mrekullira i ka paguar populli shqiptar Megjithëse oborrin e Hoxhës e kishte të tijin!
De, more, de! Nga Gjirokastra dhe sa bukur dinte dhe di të shajë! Tashi sikur dridhet pakëz, po atëherë Bre, bre, bre! Si i lëshonte bubullimat kundër Biblës, gjithnjë në vazhdën e Enver Hoxhës! Sikur ngjallej Marksi vetë kur trumbetonte në mënyrë të madhërishme revolucionin komunist dhe luftën e klasave!
Tashti më thoni, zotrinj, për këtë lloj disidence të Kadaresë keni grumbulluar gjithë harbutërinë tuaj duke valëvitur me zhurmë dokumentat e botuara në shtypin hoxhian?! Për këtë lloj disidence i bini më qafë Dhimitër Simon Shuteriqit dhe gjithë të tjerëve?!
Ndofta ppr të gjitha këto do të mund të përgjigjej Mehmet Myftiu! Le të provojë!
Zotrinj! Po të mendoheshit, qoftë edhe për një çast të vetëm, të gjitha do të mund të ndryshoheshin Dhe për mirë!
*
Kapitulli i Dhjetë
Mesia dhe vunderkindët*

Por ju nuk u menduat! Se, duke i shërbyer për një kohë të gjatë diktatorit nga Gjirokastra, harruat që një njësi matjeje, me çfarë metode që të caktohej, do të ishte një gjë e mirë! Se ashtu njerëzimi do të dëmtohej më pas dhe do të prëfitonte më shumë në marrëdhëniet jetësore! Ashtu si ishit mësuar ji me njësitë matëse që diktatori i ndërronte sipas rastit, nuk mund të mendoheshit!
Diktatori nga Gjirokastra, për rreth gjysëm shekulli, e shkatërroi gjithë botën shqiptare të shkallmuar dhe la vetëm vete dhe rrotull pak njerëz që nuk i bënin hije. Nga ji të gjithë u pranua pas asnjë kusht që Hoxha dhe partia solën dritën, historinë, gjeografinë, letërsinë Edhe ujin e pakët e solli ai dhe partia e tij! Të gjitha lindën me të dhe vetëm në një datë!
Dhe ku kujtonit se prrallat komuniste do të ishin të përjetëshme! Prandaj duronit me ngazëllim kur hidhte një fjalë për të burgosurit, kur ju fuste që të guduliseshit lehtazi të rinj dhe të vjetër Kur përkëdhelte hapur disa romancierë shoferë, që romancierët e rëndësishëm spiunë ta kuptonin ku e kishin vëndin!
Jetuat me të vërtetë kohë të bukura dhe u trishtuat ca si shumë kur ato kohë perënduan përfundimisht! Ndaj në çastet e para u hutuat aq shumë, sa i flliqët mbarë e prapë qershitë që kishin mbetur.
Mirëpo, fill pas hutimit të parë dhe dëshpërimit duket të kotë, filloi të bëhej e qartë për ju se, me mjete të tjera, mund ti mbanit më gjatë lavdinë dhe qelepiret! Se andej nga Europa dinin shumë gjëra, por ndyrësirat tuaja nuk i kishin njohur akoma! Dhe u vutë me një zell të patregueshëm që epoka e lavdisë tuaj të flliqur të mos vidhisej kurrë! Shqipërinë e shtytët gjer ku nuk mund të shtyhej E bëtë vëndin e mrekullirave! Në vëndin e shqiponjave vunderkindët nuk kishin të mbaruar! Dhe, kryesorja, pasi i thatë Enver Hoxhës që të kolovitej përkohësisht në dhomën tjetër, ku mund të pinte me qetësi cigarët e tij të zgjedhur, në murin kryesor të Shtëpisë Publike vutë portretin e shqytarit të tij!
Punë të bukura sa më nuk bëhet! Ndaj të gjitha ditët e vitit tashti shënohen me emrin e shenjtorit të vetëm! Dhe ju, me daulle dhe borie, po shtyni tutje britmat tuaja! Onufri ishte një parakadarean! Kadareja po niste Luftën e Trojës! Gjeniu i letrave dhe i kartonit! Mbreti i letërsisë shqipe
Gjëra shumë të ndyra! Po të jenë të vërteta të gjitha ato që trumbetoni, çfarë kombi është ky?!
Megjithatë, po qe se dikush ju paguan për të tilla gjëra, punët i keni në vijë dhe me të hollat që siguroni ashtu mundohuni ta shtyni jetën sa më gjatë dhe sa më mirë! Por artin harrojeni! Për të mirën e kuletës tuaj! Se vunderkindët nuk mund ti takosh, edhe sikur me magji të futësh në të njëjtin kosh disa shekuj bashkë! Mocarti adhurohet se është një i vetëm dhe mund të delte në vëndin e muzikës që quhet Austri! Kurse në letërsi nuk do të takosh asnjë vunderkind, edhe sikur me një mrekulli të kishte fatin të bashkoje disa dhjetra mijë vite! Se letërsia dhe filozofia janë shumë të vështira për të gjithë llojet e fëmijëve, qofshin ata të ministrave, ose edhe më lart! Po, po! Qoftë edhe më poshtë! Filozofia me letërsinë, nga që nisen në drejtim të arsyes me anë të arsyetimit, kërkojnë një moshë disi të pjekur në jetën e njeriut. Në filozofi puna është shumë e vështirë se shkohet në mënyrë të drejtpërdrejtë te arsyeja e pastër duke u mbështetur në arsyetimin e pastër. Mund që në letërsi gjërat të paraqiten më të lehta, se shkrimtari shkon te arsyeja e flliqur me anë të arsyetimit të flliqur të personazheve Por ndryshimi është shumë i vogël!
Si?! Akoma shpreson te vunderkindët në letërsi?! Duket që i je futur tepër seriozisht punës kadareane Dhe i pafsh të mirën në të holla! Po qe se je i vendosur fort për një gjë të tillë, atëherë mos i hidh parfume kufomës së Kadaresë, lëre të qelbet mirë e gjithë Europa! Ndofta ashtu do të binden ata profesorët jashtë se në Shqipëri nuk ka letërsi Nuk ka as teatër! Ashtu Kadareja do të mbetet i vetmi shkrimtar nga Vëndi i Shqiponjave dhe, që të mos prishet fare, ata europianët do të gjejnë ndonjë parfum shumë të fortë dhe do tia hedhin!
Kush e di?! Ka shumë të ngjarë që ai lloj parfumi europian të bëjë të mundur që Enver Hoxha të shfaqet përsëri në dhomën e parë dhe ti pijë cigaret me duhanin e zgjedhur partizani para dashamirësve të tij! Atëherë edhe ju të gjithë do të mund të flisni shkoqur për disidencat tuaja dhe mund ta vlerësoni përsëri letërsinë me mjete jo letrare. Padyshim, po ti puthni këmbët, do ta keni edhe bekimin e Mesisë tuaj!
*
Kapitulli i Njëmbëdhjetë
Gjithçka fillon te fjala dhe mbaron po aty*

Edhe pse shenjat janë se Shqipëria nuk jeton dot pa rrakataket e panaireve, edhe pse Shqipëria vazhdon njëlloj të mos i kurseje të hollat për parfumet hedhur mbi kufomat e qelbura, edhe pse frika nga kadarenjtë akoma nuk ka vdekur në Shqipëri, përsëri nuk do të ishte keq sikur tiu kujtohej shqiptarëve ai Shekulli i Katërmbëdhjetë!
Po, po! Duhet tiu kujtohet ai shekull Dhe ata tia përsërisin pafund njëri tjetrit që në atë shekull për herë të parë hynë në faqet e historisë si njerëz që nuk donin të kishin në administratë të tyren! Të gjitha ato që kishin bërë më parë i kishte mbuluar pluhuri i historisë, kurse ftesa e të huajve për të nxjerrë priftërinjtë nga burgjet ku i kishin futur vetë vëllezërit shqiptarë nuk mund të mbulohej më nga asnjë lloj pluhuri!
Shekulli tjetër është i mbushur me prralla të bukura që mund të lexohen me ëndje pas një darke të mirë dhe duke pirë verë të vjetër! Kurse te Shekulli i Gjashtëmbëdhjetë duhet të përqendrohet seriozisht e gjithë vëmëndja e shqiptarëve! Se në atë shekull, me ëndën e patokut, disa priftërinj shqiptarë shkruan gjuhën shqipe, hodhën bazat e letërsisë shqipe dhe siguruan përfundimisht cilët kishin qënë shqiptarët, cilët ishin dhe cilët duhej të bëheshin! Nuk duhen harruar as ata fshatarët shqiptarë në jugë dhe në veri që, me kryengritjet e tyre gjatë dy shekujve të fundit i bënë të dashura për njerëzit e vëndit të tyre fjalët Shqipëri dhe shqiptar!
Nuk duhen harruar këngët që këndoi populli shqiptar për jetën dhe luftën e tij në dy shekujt e fundit! Populli shqiptar nuk duhet të harrojë as autorët shqiptarë që, krahas këngëve të popullit, shkruan veprat e tyre duke i dhënë gjuhës shqipe një lakueshmëri të mahnitëshme Aq sa sot çdo lloj rrakatakeje dhe nxënës shkolle mund të bëjë letërsi sipas dëshirës para dhe pas të ngrënit dhe duke u hequr si vunderkind!
Të hedhësh poshtë gjithë historinë e Shqipërisë për një gjysëm shekulli të dyshimtë dhe për një Mesia të rremë është krim! Të hedhësh posht gjithë Letërsinë Shqipe për një Rrakatake që nuk i vlen parfumet është çmënduri!
Ndofta ju keni vendosur që ta prishni Shqipërinë!
E keni kot! Se nuk ju lënë Fuqitë e Mëdha që ta prishni Dhe për shkakun e vetëm se është shënuar në hartë!
Kaq! Dhe mblidheni mëndjen! Se Gjon Buzuku e nisi me fjalën dhe po aty do të mbarojnë të gjitha!
*
Ankara, 23.07.1999*

----------


## Lioness

_(Mare nga Shekulli)_

Tani që po rrokullisen ditët e fundit të 2006-s, vërejmë me habi që u kujtuan një numër shkrimtarësh të letërsisë sonë, u festuan në salla të mbyllura e forume të hapura personazhe të vdekur e të gjallë të saj, për ndonjërin syresh madje i gjithë ky vit u quajt përkujtim perpetuum. Ndërsa shkrimtarit Kasëm Trebeshina jubileu i tij në muajin gusht i humbi dhe kaloi i paqenë. Edhe vetë më iku ai përvjetor; por siç ndodh rëndom, shtypi dhe mediat ta drejtojnë vëmendjen aty ku nuk duhet dhe lënë në heshtje atë që duhet.

Sado jodashamirë të ketë Trebeshina, sado kundërshtarë të hapur e të mbuluar, mendoj se pakkush në shoqërinë tonë mund ta quajë atë të parëndësishëm. Edhe vetë titujt e shumtë të botuar në vitet e fundit (që dhe ato janë as një e treta e veprës së tij të vërtetë), përkthimet në vende të ndryshme të Europës, vënia në skenë e pjesëve të tij në Shqipëri dhe jashtë, do të tregonin diçka për peshën e shkrimtarit. Pa hyrë pastaj në jetën e tij, përndjekjet, burgimet, internimet dhe denigrimet  të cilat për fat të keq vazhdojnë deri sot që shkruajmë.

*Cilat janë pra shkaqet që humbi një 80-vjetor?*

Ato mund të jenë disa; janë ndoshta armiqtë e tij personalë, që bëjnë çmos që të mos përmendet emri i tij  mund të thonë një palë. Nuk dëshirojmë më të merremi me historitë dhe konfliktet e së kaluarës, mund të thonë një palë tjetër.

Për mua çështja e lënies në heshtje të njërit prej autorëve kryesorë të letërsisë sonë pas lufte, të njërit nga disidentët e paktë që pati diktatura komuniste e Shqipërisë përgjatë gjithë ekzistencës së saj, është më e thellë se kaq. Ajo ka të bëjë me mënyrën e keqe se si zhvillohet këtu shqyrtimi i së kaluarës dhe kapërcimi i saj, ajo që p.sh. gjermanët e shprehin me një fjalë: Vergangenheitsbewaeltigung.

Që kjo duhet bërë, nuk do ndonjë diskutim. Sepse na pengon në punën e përditshme: Jo vetëm kemi ende njerëz drejtues, ish-bashkëpunëtorë të ngushtë të regjimit që iku, me metodat dhe stilin e punës të aparatçikëve, sekretarëve të partisë, pedagogëve, kalemxhinjve të ideollogjisë komuniste, por kemi një mentalitet të tërë që shtrihet mbi jetën tonë shpirtërore-shoqërore, mbi mënyrën se si bëhet politikë, gazetari etj.

*Shoqëria jonë vazhdon të jetë, edhe mbas 15 vjetësh të të ashtuquajturit tranzicion një shoqëri e ndarë. Shoqëria jonë, sidomos klasa e saj drejtuese, politike por edhe intelektuale e kulturore është e përçarë, e paqartë dhe gënjeshtare ndaj së kaluarës.*

Në parim spastrimi i llogarive me të shkuarën komuniste do të ishte gjë është shumë e thjeshtë, aq e thjeshtë sa çuditesh përse i vijmë rrotull asaj pa e qartësuar dot, për të ecur më tej në rrugën e demokracisë.

Sekush do duhej të njihte dhe pranonte pjesën e vet të përgjegjësisë për atë sistem, askush nuk ka pse të kërkojë dëshmi të rreme disidence ose pafajësie. Ne të gjithë kemi qenë këtu. Të gjithë e dimë se si funksiononte Komiteti Qendror dhe Byroja Politike e Enver Hoxhës. Të gjithë e dimë si funksiononte Ministria e Brendshme dhe Sigurimi i Shtetit. Të gjithë e dimë si funksiononte Zyra e Shtypit e KQ, Instituti i studimeve m-l të N. Hoxhës, gazeta Zëri i Popullit dhe Lidhja e Shkrimtarëve. I mbajmë mend mirë edhe të gjitha institucionet e tjera të dhunës së drejtpërdrejtë ose të propagandës së sofistikuar: të gjitha i shërbenin atij sistemi, atij njeriu dhe kastës së tij.

Përgjegjësia e secilit person që ka dhënë kontributin e tij të madh ose të vogël në këta mekanizma është gjithashtu e qartë si drita e diellit. Ai që shkruante ditë për ditë veprat e udhëheqësit njihet prej nesh po aq mirë sa ai që punonte si operativ për të spiunuar rininë e universitetit. Ai që thurte poezi ose romane për të ngritur kultin e udhëheqësit ishte po aq i njohur sa hetuesi më i tmerrshëm i hetuesisë së Tiranës. Mbështetjen për diktaturën të dy e kryenin njësoj, sadoqë njëri përdorte instrumenta më të pastër se tjetri, në qoftë se mund të quhet më e pastër boja që i thur lavde një tirani në krahasim me grushtat e zhveshur mbi fytyrë dhe stomak.

Por sot  krejt njësoj me atë që ndodhte në vitet 1991-92  dëgjojmë që fajtorët kryesorë dhe të vetëm paskan qenë, veç Byrosë Politike, ata që paskan emrin në dosje, të ashtuquajturit agjentë të Sigurimit. E gjitha një përrallë me spiunë, viktima, agjentë dhe kundëragjentë. Të hapen dosjet, do hapim dosjet, bërtet njeriu që 15 më parë bërtiste pikërisht për të kundërtën.

Të nderuar lexues. Ju e kenë të qartë që kjo lojë do të vazhdojë pa fund, përsa kohë punët e këtij vendi do ti drejtojnë (ose zhdrejtojnë), qoftë në administratë, në jetën publike, kulturore e kudo, njerëzit që kanë frikë nga e kaluara e tyre, njerëzit që nuk e pranojnë atë pjesë strukture që kanë mbajtur personalisht në ngrehinën e frikshme piramidale të Shqipërisë komuniste. Ne do të vazhdojmë ta shohim mbretin lakuriq, ndërkohë që oborrtarët dhe adhuruesit e tij do të vazhdojnë ta shohin të veshur me rrobat më të bukura që mund të qepë një e kaluar kallpazane, e blerë me monedhat kallpe dhe dëshmitë e rreme të mistifikimit kolektiv.

E pra, për të gjithë këta njerëz, që mjerisht vazhdojnë të qeverisin apo keqqeverisin punët tona, Kasëm Trebeshina përfaqëson ndërgjegjen e tyre të keqe. Kasëmi është shembulli se si edhe ata mund të kishin sakrifikuar ca nga privilegjet e tyre të mjera nën ombrellën e Komitetit Qendror, sikur ta kishin dashur dhe shprehur më shumë të vërtetën. Kasëmi është shembulli i Njeriut që një herë jeton, por jeton me nder. Sikur e ka shprehur edhe vetë diku: më mirë ujk i uritur, i përndjekur pa mëshirë nga gjahtarë të armatosur deri në dhëmbë, sesa qen i majmur që ha, fle dhe kërcen sipas shkopit të zotërisë.

Ai është gjallë dhe shëndoshë e mirë, edhe pse su kujtuan drejtuesit e punëve te ne as për nderim as për ndonjë medalje (ndoshta ishin të sigurt që sdo tua pranonte) në 80-vjetor. Ai vazhdon të shkruajë dhe të botojë, e çështë më kryesorja, ai nderohet gjithmonë e më shumë nga ajo pjesë e shoqërisë sonë që e ka trurin e çliruar nga mjegullat që përhapin çdo ditë kallpazanët e historisë shqiptare. *Dhe nderohet jo si kundërshti ose antitezë e ndonjë tjetri ose e disa të tjerëve ose e klaneve të caktuara, por si Kasëm Trebeshina, me veprën dhe jetën e tij të patjetërsueshme. Mund të urojmë vetëm: Pastë aq jetë sa më në fund kjo shoqëri ta shohë në sy, pa u trembur më, të kaluarën e saj dhe të vendosë sistemin e vet të vërtetë të vlerave*.

Poezi nga Trebeshina:

*Dy botët* (1963)

_Dy botë
një mrekulli
Një jet' më vete tirret ditën
dhe nata ngre një tjetër mbretëri.

Te jet' e ditës 
nxitojmë të harruar,
të ndjekur nga një frikë e paformë 
te jet' e natës kthejmë
për t'ëndërruar._

----------


## Gunnar

*Studiuesi Gjoka, plagjiatura vec pakujdesi s’mund te jete * 

E Premte, 15 Dhjetor 2006 

Moscitimin e studimit “Trebeshina, ajsbergu i letrave shqipe”, s’ka sesi te jete thjesht nje harrese apo pakujdesi teknike. Ndaj edhe Behar Gjoka, me te drejte pohon: “Absolutisht qe kjo eshte nje plagjiature e paster. Dhe ajo njihet ne dy forma. E para eshte perifrazimi pa citim, ndersa e dyta, fotokopjimi i materialit, qe ne kete rast eshte i konsiderueshem dhe kuptohet fare hapur”. Natyrshem e cileson si nje rast skandaloz kete, i cili ka sjelle shume deme. Gjoka pohon se, “ka qene nje zbulim krejt i rastesishem, pasi me kerkuan mua, si studiues i Trebeshines, qe te referoja ne promovimin e ketij libri. Gjate shfletimit per t’u njohur me permbajtjen e tij, fill vura re qe dicka nuk shkonte. Derisa arrita ne perfundimin, qe jo pak faqe ishin te fotokopjuara nga libri qe une kam botuar mese 2 vjet me pare dhe ribotuar ne Maqedoni kete vit”. Per te gjithcka ka qene e qarte, pasi nuk mund te mbulohet me shoshe e verteta. Ende nuk dihet se cilet do te jene hapat e tij te mevonshem, nese do t’i drejtohet apo jo gjykates, sidomos tani qe ministria mori urdhrin e revokimit per financimin e “Dosjes” me autor Dragojn. 

Rruga me e mire ne nje rast te tille, do te ishte t’i drejtohej Zyres per te Drejtat e Autorit, e cila ne fakt nuk ekziston, dhe ministria eshte ne perpjekje e siper per ta formesuar ate, sidomos pas miratimit te ligjit “Per librin”. 

*Recensa nga Ardian Klosi* 

E cilesuar si skandal dhe “vjedhje” ne te njejten kohe, recensa per kete veper mban firmen e studiuesit Ardian Klosi, i cili vec te tjerash eshte edhe i aferm i disidentit Kasem Trebeshina. Eshte nje recense qe ben pjese ne “Dosjen-projekt” ne Ministrine e Kultures, ku kerkohet financimi i librit “Dosja Trebeshina” nga Nuri Dragoj, por ne te njejten kohe ka edhe nje rekomandim qe mban po firmen Klosit, ne radhet e fundit te se cilit shkruhet, “eshte ne nder te MTKRS-se, qe te financoje per botimin e nje libri te tille me vlera te medha”. Por ne nje prononcim dje, ne nje prej te perditshme shqiptare, Klosi eshte shprehur se, “ne parathenien time nuk jam per t’i dhene ndonje fare vistoje monografise, a per ta quajtur ate veper te larte shkencore, por per te kujtuar njeriun dhe shkrimtarin Trebeshina”. 

*Mbi 80 faqe te piratuara* 

Ndonese studiuesi Gjoka nuk ka mundur te kete nje bilanc te sakte te radheve apo paragrafeve te cilet jane kopjuar nga vepra e tij “Trebeshina, ajsbergu i letrave shqip”, tek libri “Dosja Trebeshina”, ai shprehet se, “deri me tani, mund te jene se paku 80 faqe te marra, pa u ndryshuar pike e presje”. Jane kapituj te tere ku analizohet Trebeshina krijues dhe jo andrallat e jetes se tij. Madje, plagjiatura flagrante mund te verehet fare hapur edhe ne titujt e kapitujve, ku ka fare pak ndryshime ka nga njeri liber tek tjetri, por me ndryshimin e madh dhe thelbesor, se Gjoka ka studiuar per te botuar nje liber per Trebeshinen, ndersa Dragoj thjesht e ka marre te gatshme, madje edhe duke mos e cituar fare Gjoken ne vepren e tij. Permendim ketu disa prej kapitujve ku jane marre paragrafe te tera nga Dragoj, i cili me pas i ka ndryshuar paksa titujt, por jo fjalite e radhitura ne te si: “Kenga shqiptare”, saga realiste e modernitetit shqiptar; Antiheroi i pare i prozes shqipe; Poezia, ajsbergu i magjive trebeshiniane etj. 





*“Ndal!” Dragojt, “OK” nje vepre te pabotuar te Trebeshines * 

E Premte, 15 Dhjetor 2006 

Plagjiature e hapur eshte ajo cka konstatohet menjehere nese shfleton librin “Dosja Trebeshina”, qe eshte botuar jo me shume se 2 jave me pare, i autorit Nuri Dragoj, dhe “Trebeshina, ajsbergu i letrave shqipe” i studiuesit Behar Gjoka. Por ministria tanime ka revokuar urdhrin per financimin e librit te Dragojt, duke dhene “OK” per financimin e botimit te nje vepre te pabotuar me pare te Kasem Trebeshines 

Anisa YMERI 

Skandal eshte pak te thuash! Plagjiatura e nje vepre eshte e hapur ne kete rast, por kur ajo kalon nepermjet Ministrise se Kultures, rendohet edhe me tej situata, e fenomeni merr te tjera permasa. Me gjasa, ajo do ta financonte me 200 mije leke botimin e vepres me te plote te disidentit Kasem Trebeshina, e cila mbiquhet “Dosja Trebeshina”, autor i se ciles eshte Nuri Dragoj. Por tanime, nje urdher tjeter i firmosur nga ministri Bujar Leskaj, pas denoncimit publik qe i eshte bere ketij rasti konkret, revokon te parin, duke mos dhene asnje kacidhe ne kete menyre, per botimin e ketij libri, i cili deri me tani ishte paraqitur si me i ploti botim per Trebeshinen. Nuk kane marre shume kohe verifikimet per te nxjerre ne pah kete abuzim te madh, i cili ka ne mes edhe personalitete te kultures shqiptare, pasi te dy librat jane ne treg dhe mjaft t’i hapesh, per te kuptuar se ne paragrafe te tera, njeri nga tjetri nuk ndryshojne shpesh as pike e as presje. I demtuari ne kete rast eshte autori i te parit dhe te vetmit studim per Trebeshinen, Behar Gjoka, i cili per ironi te fatit ishte nje nder personat qe i ishte “kerkuar” edhe te referonte gjate promovimit te librit te Dragojt, i cili u be paraditen e djeshme, ne mjediset e Muzeut Kombetar, ku natyrshem u fol per vlerat e medha “studimore” te tij. Ishte parashikuar qe, duke qene nje financim i ministrise, i pranishem te ishte edhe Leskaj, por pas “alarmit”, asnje perfaqesues i ministrise nuk qe prezent. Ndaj edhe pas mbledhjes se te gjitha fakteve dhe kontaktit me studiuesin Behar Gjoka, ministri mori vendimin qe urdhri per financimin e librit te revokohej, cka do te thote: asnje kacidhe e derdhur per botimin e tij. 

Per sa u takon procedurave te ministrise, per botimin e veprave me fondin e tyre, pjese kryesore, dhe se ciles i besojne me shume specialistet, jane recensat prej personaliteteve te kultures ne vend, dhe ne kete rast, keto recensa mbajne firmen e Ardian Klosit dhe Mehmet Myftiut. 

Duket se evidentimi i ketij fenomeni te shemtuar ka sherbyer qe ministria, ne te njejtin urdher qe i thote “Ndal!” Nuri Dragojt, i cili mbi te gjitha e prezanton veten si gazetar, i jep “OK” botimit te nje vepre te Trebeshines. Ajo duhet te jete nje veper e pabotuar me pare dhe ne arkivin e tij jane jo te pakta vepra te tilla. E per te vleresuar se cila do te jete vepra qe do te botohet, natyrshem do te merret nje njohes i mire i Trebeshines, e ka gjasa te jete edhe studiuesi i vetem i tij, Behar Gjoka. 

*Financimi te shkoje per nje veper te Trebeshines* 

Pas nje projekti te paraqitur nga Nuri Dragoj prane Ministrise se Kultures per financimin e librit “Dosja Trebeshina dhe prapaskenat e Lidhjes se Shkrimtareve”, ministri Leskaj firmosi urdhrin per dhenien e shumes 2 milion leke per botimin e tij, pasi behej fjale per Trebeshinen, vlerat e te cilit jane te medha, jo vetem per hir te perndjekjeve pergjate diktatures. Libri doli ne treg dhe dje pati promovimin, por u verejt me lehtesine me te madhe, se ai ishte ne pjesen me te madhe te tij, plagjiature nga libri studimor i Behar Gjokes, “Trebeshina, ajzbergu i letrave shqipe”. Kjo e detyroi Leskajn pasditen e djeshme, qe te firmoste nje tjeter urdher, ate te revokimit te te parit, duke i thene “Ndal!” Dragojt. Ne nje pike tjeter te urdhrit, thuhet se ministria do te beje te mundur botimin e nje vepre te plote te pabotuar asnjehere te Kasem Trebeshines. 



*Kasem Trebeshina, ajsbergu i letrave shqipe * 

E Diele, 16 Prill 2006 

_Pas botimit në Maqedoni vepra studimore, "Trebeshina, ajsbergu i letrave shqipe" e studiuesit Behar Gjoka, u promovua në "Friend’s Book House", mes miqve të librit._ 

Rrallë ndodh që një vepër të promovohet më shumë se një herë. Por libri studimor i Behar Gjokës, "Kasem Trebeshina, ajsbergu i letrave shqipe", pas promovimit në panairin e 8-të të librit në Tiranë, "u mor nëpër gojë" sërish në "Friend’s Book House", mes miqve të librit. Duke qenë një vepër studimore e cila i ka kapërcyer kufijtë e Shqipërisë me një tjetër botim, megjithëse në gjuhën shqipe përtej kufijve të saj, në Maqedoni, përbën një rast të gëzueshëm për letrat shqipe. Studimi mbi veprën e disidentit Trebeshina, nuk është i vetmi studim i Gjokës, pasi më parë në sitën e tij kanë kaluar edhe Kuteli e poetika e Budit. Asaj kohe, në promovimin e tij të parë, studiuesi Gjoka shprehej se kërkimet shkrimore ishin deri diku sipas tij, më të "lehta", ndërsa për Trebeshinën i duhej maturi. Maturi shkrimore në një mendje letrare të paprekshme, mbi një shije leximi të mbrapshtë. Trebeshina si profil prozatori ka qenë më i prekshëm. Vepra e Trebeshinës në të vërtetë është e panjohur, ndaj jo më kot studiuesi ka preferuar që ta cilësojë atë "Ajsberg", pasi vepra e tij ndër shqiptarët njihet fare pak. Në dorëshkrimet e tij janë rreth 4 mijë faqe në 35 tekste letrare. Nuk bëhet fjalë këtu për të harruar shkrimtarin si pa identitet dhe biografi. Pasi sqaron pozicionin letrar të letërsisë së 50 viteve të fundit, autori duket se ndihet i lirë plotësisht për të ngacmuar botën e padukshme të Trebeshinës në etikën dhe estetikën e veprave të tij si realitet letrar. Mbi këtë, studiuesi thotë se nuk ka dashur të imponojë, por realisht ka vitalizuar një shije leximi nga "i mbrapshti i realizmit socialist". Për kritikët, ky botim, në mënyrë serioze, zhvendos diskursin duke e marrë veprën e Trebeshinës në kalibrin e tij, duke iu përmbajtuar filozofisë së artit, se "koha do ta tregojë përmasën e shkrimtarit". 

*"Duhet hequr dorë nga rruga e Luigjit të Katërmbëdhjetë"* 

Ngjarjet e fundit më kanë bërë të mendohem seriozisht, sa për faktin që ndodhën, aq edhe për shkaqet që bënë të ndodhnin. Mendoj se edhe ju duhet të mendoheni për këto gjëra dhe, më shumë akoma, se ato nuk duhet të ndodhin në një shoqëri socialiste. Këtu nuk është fjala se u bënë veprime të shëmtuara kundër meje, kundër një shkrimtari, nga një lidhje shkrimtarësh dhe në mënyrë të organizuar. E keqja është se këto sulme të këtyre shkrimtarëve u bënë të drejtuara nga ju dhe në emër të një shoqërie të ndërtuar ideologjikisht, politikisht nga ju, në një mënyrë që nuk mund të pranohet se është socialiste. Duhet të pranojmë sinqerisht, se në të dyja rastet ndeshim në mënyrë më të pagabueshme me absolutizmin e Luigjit të Katërmbëdhjetë. Në këtë fillim tetori dhe duke u nisur nga dëshira e mirë që ju të mos shkelni në rrugë të gabuara, që do të kishin pasoja tragjike si për vendin tonë, ashtu edhe për ju personalisht, vendosa që ta shkruaj këtë promemorie dhe t'ua nis pa humbur kohë. Tashti le të shikojmë secilën nga pikëpamjet tuaja kryesore, atë lidhur me artin dhe atë që ka të bëjë me këtë realitet të ndërtuar prej jush. Kam bindjen se ju nuk e keni vetëdijen e rreziqeve që vijnë prej një realiteti të ndërtuar në një mënyrë të tillë. Të gjithë këtu në Lidhje, në harmoni edhe me ata përfaqësues tuajt, që sollën këtu porosinë tuaj, këndojnë në mënyrë të porositur një himn për një realizëm të quajtur "socialist". Pa qenë nevoja që të jesh shumë i zgjuar, këtu arrin në përfundimin e pashmangshëm se, ose ekziston një "realizëm", ose prej momentit që ai ka nevojë që t'i vihet një bisht, ai pushon së ekzistuari. Realizmi ose është realizëm, ose nuk është fare i tillë: që këtej del se kjo rrymë letrare, që në fillim të saj, niset shtrembër dhe kuptohet çfarë gjëje e përbindshme do të dalë më tej. Vetë emri realizëm socialist bëhet garanci për shtrembërime të përbindshme, që edhe tashti kanë nisur të duken me tërë qartësinë e formës dhe të përmbajtjes së tyre. Le të shikojmë konkretisht ç'përmbajnë veprat letrare të realizmit socialist, qoftë edhe ato më të mirat. Një inxhinier i mirë, një inxhinier i keq dhe një që ndreqet!... Një fshatar i mirë, një i keq dhe një që ndreqet!... e kështu me radhë. Një i mirë, një i keq dhe një që ndreqet!... Komunistët janë gjithmonë heronj të situatave, ata vijnë në faqe vetëm për të na recituar monologë me përmbajtje heroike!... Le të kthehemi prapa në histori dhe le të shohim sesi qëndronin punët në kohën e Luigjit të Katërmbëdhjetë. Aty ishin ndarë punët në mënyrë më të qartë. Mbretërit dhe princat e kishin siguruar pjesëmarrjen e tyre në veprat më serioze. Ata lëviznin vetëm nëpër tragjeditë, kurse populli, të gjithë ata që ishin më poshtë se mbretërit dhe princat, e kishin vendin e tyre në veprat qesharake. Ata ishin objekt gazi, përqeshje dhe fyerjesh të të gjitha llojeve. Tani, a mund të pranohet si e drejtë, që një gjë e tillë të zbatohet në shekullin e njëzet dhe në një shoqëri që pretendon se është socialiste? Me sa më sipër, del qartë se realizmi socialist ka lidhje të drejtpërdrejta me idetë e absolutizmit francez, qoftë si teori, qoftë si praktikë. Megjithatë, gjëja më e keqe nuk na shfaqet në praktikën e zhgarravitjeve letrare, se ato si vepra të dobëta do të zverdheshin në vitrinat e librarive dhe shumë shpejt do të harroheshin edhe nga vetë autorët e tyre. Gjëja më e keqe, sipas mendimit tim, vjen nga fakti se e gjithë puna letrare po organizohet sipas modeleve mesjetare të urdhërave fetarë të murgjëve. Kështu, Lidhja e Shkrimtarëve është organizuar si një urdhër murgjish mesjetarë. Në krye të Lidhjes është një Mjeshtër i Madh dhe të gjithë janë të detyruar të dëgjojnë, përderisa vazhdon funksionin e Mjeshtrit të Madh. A nuk e kuptoni se është një koncept dhe veprim mesjetar të ndash në këtë mënyrë "funksione" dhe "privilegje"? Le ta shikojmë si keni vepruar ju gjatë këtyre viteve. Ju vendosni në Komitetin Qendror, që Kolë Jakova të jetë një shkrimtar i madh dhe të gjithë përposh aprovojnë vendimin tuaj. Kritika thërret e çirret që Halili dhe Hajria e Kolë Jakovës është një vepër e madhërishme. Pastaj, vëmendjen tuaj, së bashku me favoret, i fiton Dhimitër Shuteriqi, si kryetar i Lidhjes dhe si... Më mirë le ta lemë këtë pikë...Prandaj ju nuk duhet ta trajtoni Lidhjen e Shkrimtarëve të Shqipërisë si një zgjatje organizative të hallkave të ndryshme që ka organizuar PPSH. Lidhja e Shkrimtarëve është një organizatë njerëzish të lirë, por jo një hallkë në një shoqëri feudale, ku ushtrohen në mënyrën më të çuditshme të drejta dhe detyra feudale. Lidhur me këto të drejta dhe detyra do t’ju jap më poshtë një shembull, që nuk duhej të kishte vend në shoqërinë tonë. Dihet se romani im "Rinia e kohës sonë" është shkruar që më 1948. "Mbarimi i një mbretërie" është shkruar më 1951. Por nuk duhet harruar se romani "Harbutët" i Sterjo Spases është shkruar që në 1946!... Atëherë pse Partia vë këmbën dhe i ndal këto shkrime më të hershme dhe i jep kohë Dhimitër Shuteriqit, që të shkruaj në 1952 romanin e tij pa asnjë vlerë "Çlirimtarët"?... Pse Partia ia boton me një zhurmë shurdhuese këtë roman? Pse mobilizon gjithë kalorësit feudalë të kritikës për të trumbetuar si romani i parë në gjuhën shqipe?... Dhe jo vetëm si romanin e parë, por si një roman të madh të letërsisë shqipe!... Dhe dihet se në Shqipëri janë shkruar edhe më parë, edhe shumë më parë romane... Edhe në gjuhën shqipe!... A është e drejtë që të merrej një parti e tërë, në pushtet. Por ai regjim do të jetë shumë i rrezikshëm për atë vetë. Ftohja dhe largimi i popullit do të sjellë një lëkundje edhe brenda radhëve të udhëheqjes, që do të transformohet dalëngadalë në një kastë të mbyllur në kornizën e një monarkie pa kuptim në realitetin historik të shekullit XX. Në përfundim të këtij procesi historik, ju do të detyroheni të vrisni njëri-tjetrin dhe populli do të mbytet në gjak. Mendoj se jemi plotësisht në kohë që të shmangim një të keqe të madhe, dhe kjo është arsyeja që po ua drejtoj këtë promemorie të shkruar në mënyrë të ngutshme. Duke shpresuar se ju do të më kuptoni drejt dhe nuk do t’i keqinterpretoni mendimet e mia. 

Promemorie për Enver Hoxhën, Komiteti Qendror i PPSH, Tiranë 5 tetor 1953 

Kasem Trebeshina 




*Mehmet Shehu: Trebeshina, element antiparti * 

E Hene, 04 Dhjetor 2006 

Mehmet Shehu e akuzonte shkrimtarin, pasi nuk besonte se komunizmi ishte një fe si gjithë fetë e tjera, ose sepse kështu ia kërkonte puna. Por, nëse ai nuk do të kishte shpëtuar gjallë nga trysnia e diktaturës, me siguri do t’i kishte dhënë të drejtë profetit të letrave shqipe 

Pas lirimit nga burgu, Kasem Trebeshina filloi përsëri jetën e tij midis boshtit të krijimtarisë letrare dhe pikturës. Por ai u dënua përsëri në vitin 1962, me akuza absurde. Madje, ishte pikërisht data 18 maj e vitit 1962, kur një makinë “xhips” ndaloi pranë shtëpisë së Trebeshinës. Që andej doli një major dhe dy togerë, të cilët ekzekutonin urdhrin e internimit. Togeri kishte qenë në luftë dhe e njihte Trebeshinën nga afër. Gjatë ecjes në makinë togeri tha: 

- Na vjen keq që të kemi marrë me forcë ty, sepse të kemi pasur shokun tonë. 

Atëherë Trebeshina iu përgjigj: 

- Ne s’kemi qenë kurrë shokë bashkë, por vetëm bashkudhëtarë për një kohë të shkurtër. 

Tjetri u shfajësua, duke i treguar urdhrin e arrestimit, shoqëruar me një vendim, ku citojmë: 

“Vendim numër 51, datë 18. 05. 1962, për internimin e Kasem Trebeshinës, i datëlindjes 1925, lindur në Berat dhe banues në Tiranë. Të internohet në Zvërnec të Vlorës, pasi paraqet rrezikshmëri shoqërore. Internimi fillon më datë 18 maj 1962 dhe mbaron në datë 18 maj 1967”. 

Rrezikshmëri shoqërore, pasi kërkon të vërtetën. Rrezikshmëri shoqërore, për shkak se është i ndershëm dhe kërkon liri mendimi dhe shprehjeje. Ata e dënonin, ndërsa ai vazhdonte të qëndronte i palëkundur në mendimin e tij. 

Shkruante vazhdimisht, duke hedhur në letër filozofinë e mendimit të tij. 

Por shteti nuk flinte. Mehmet Shehu, duke marrë shkas nga romani “Shkrimtari” i Mehmet Myftiut, i jep një tjetër goditje shkrimtarit. Romani nuk ishte botuar, por Mehmeti ishte njoftuar për të dhe e kishte kërkuar. Madje e kishte lexuar dorëshkrimin edhe në mbledhjen e Plenumit XV të KQPPSH-së më datë 25 qershor 1965, ku u shpreh: 

“Në romanin e pabotuar “Shkrimtari”, Mehmet Myftiu nëpërmjet heroit të tij, që, mesa kuptova unë nga leximi i pjesshëm, s’është veçse Kasem Trebeshina, shkoi ngushtë mendimi i autorit, element antiparti e i vendosur kundra pushtetit popullor. Nëpërmjet këtij heroi antisocialist, autori deklaron: 

“Komunizmi nuk është gjë tjetër, veçse një fe, një opium. Bota do të mbesë ashtu siç ka qenë përgjithmonë, e zhytur në kontradikta pa rrugëdalje dhe njerëzit nuk i pret një e ardhme më e bukur...ëndrra të dështuara...shpresa të gënjyera”. 

Dukej se shteti kishte llogaritur burgosjen e tij në çdo dhjetë vjet. Mehmet Shehu e akuzonte shkrimtarin, pasi nuk besonte se komunizmi ishte një fe si gjithë fetë e tjera, ose sepse kështu ia kërkonte puna. Por, nëse ai nuk do të kishte shpëtuar gjallë nga trysnia e diktaturës, me siguri do t’i kishte dhënë të drejtë profetit të letrave shqipe. 

Koha kalonte dhe pas daljes nga burgu, Kasemi duhet të fillonte punë. E caktuan përkthyes. Në këto kushte, ai vuri si synim kryesor afrimin e mjeshtërve të letërsisë botërore tek lexuesit shqiptarë. Ajo që duhet thënë për Kasem Trebeshinën gjatë këtyre viteve, ka të bëjë me optimizmin dhe besimin që e karakterizonte atë për arritjen e gjërave të vështira, për të cilat shumë njerëz do të shprehnin pamundësinë e vazhdimit. Por Kasemi e synonte diçka dhe padyshim që e arrinte atë. Madje edhe për përkthimin e disa poetëve të vështirë në stilet e tyre origjinale, Kasemi shprehte bindjen e tij, se do arrinte t’i shqipëronte. Në këtë drejtim, tek ai shfaqej besimi dhe ambicia për të kapur kuotat e synuara. Sepse ndjeshmëria e Kasem Trebeshinës lëvize pozitivisht drejt gjërave universale, siç është besimi i patundur tek njeriu dhe jeta, pavarësisht nga konjukturat e përkohshme që kalonte shoqëria shqiptare. Natyrisht ambicia dhe egoizmi i tij kishin të bënin me përmasën e sensibilitetit të artistit. 

_Marrë nga libri “Dosja Trebeshina dhe prapaskenat e Lidhjes”, i autorit Nuri Dragoj_ 





*Urdhri i Enverit: Pranga Trebeshines*  

E Diele, 03 Dhjetor 2006 

Ne oren 8. 00, ne porten e shkrimtarit qe gjendet ne katin e katert te pallatit me tulla te kuqe, u degjuan tri trokitje te shpejta, qe terhoqen edhe vemendjen e fqinjeve. Sapo u hap dera, grupi i hetuesise hyri brenda me vrull, nderkohe qe ne pragun e dhomes u shfaq vete Trebeshina. Gjithcka zgjati pak caste 

Letra e fundit e Kasem Trebeshinen ne drejtim te Enver Hoxhes, e detyroi sekretarin e Pare te Komitetit Qendror te PPSH-se, t’i telefononte menjehere Mehmet Shehut, duke i folur me nje ton ku ndjehej fyerja dhe ndeshkimi: 

- “Lexojeni letren dhe merrni masat e duhura!”, porositi ai. 

Mehmet Shehu qe e njihte mire natyren e Hoxhes, nuk pati nevoje ta lexonte deri ne fund letren e Trebeshines. Pasi lexoi frazen: “Ju paralajmeroj se nuk do te marr pjese ne votime”, i hodhi me nervozizem fletet mbi tryeze dhe thirri menjehere Fecorr Shehun, i cili ushtronte detyren e ministrit te Brendshem. 

“Nese eshte shkrimi i tij, arrestojeni menjehere”, ishte fjalia e vetme qe kryeministri i tha kusheririt te tij, i cili drejtonte dikasterin e puneve te brendshme. Vete Fecorri, duke njohur natyren e Trebeshines, nuk pati nevoje te bente verifikime. Megjithate, para se te arrestonte Trebeshinen, ai i beri nje telefonate Fiqerete Shehut ne zyren e saj. 

- Ate nipin tend do ta fus brenda, - i tha Fecorri. 

Nga ana tjeter, Fiqeretja i keshilloi t’i telefononte menjehere Mehmetit, por Fecorri ia preu fjalen duke i thene: 

- Mehmeti sapo me mori ne telefon per kete gje. 

- Epo, kur eshte puna keshtu, perse me pyesni mua? Beni si ta shihni te arsyeshme, - tha Fiqeretja, duke e mbyllur telefonin. 

Ate cast, Fecorri duke respektuar hierarkine, njoftoi Prokurorin e Pergjithshem te hidhej ne veprim konkret, duke bere arrestimin. 

Kesisoj, ne prill te vitit 1980, Prokurori i Pergjithshem, Rrapi Mino, urdheron arrestimin e shkrimtarit me motivacion: “Ka zhvilluar agjitacion e propagande kunder Partise se pushtetit”. 

Sipas procedurave te zakonshme, arrestimin duhet ta bente shefi i zyres kunder krimeve te shtetit, por atehere ne kete detyre ishte Fatos Trebeshina, i biri i Myzafer Trebeshines. Pra, kete detyre e kryente nipi i Kasemit. 

Prandaj, per kete arsye, kjo detyre i ngarkohet shefit te krimit ekonomik, Dilaver Bengasi. Vete Bengasi e njihte nga larg Trebeshinen, dhe kishte degjuar per konfliktet e tij me Enver Hoxhen, e sidomos per perplasjet e tij me Kadarene. Ai vete nuk deshironte te merrej me ceshtjen “Trebeshina”, por gjithsesi urdhrin nuk mundi ta kundershtoje. 

Te nesermen, me 16 prill te vitit 1980, ne oret e para te mengjesit, i shoqeruar nga dy punonjes te hetuesise dhe tre police, u nis drejt shtepise se Trebeshines qe ndodhej prapa ekspozites kineze, e cila me vone u quajt “Shqiperia sot”. 

Operacioni i arrestimit u krye me tri makina hetuesie, tip “GAZ 69”, nderkohe qe Bengasi porositi bashkepunetoret e tij te ruanin gjakftohtesine dhe te shmangnin me cdo kusht ndonje tentative te mundshme agresiviteti kunder Trebeshines. Keshtu, ne oren 8. 00, ne porten e shkrimtarit qe gjendet ne katin e katert te pallatit me tulla te kuqe, u degjuan tri trokitje te shpejta qe terhoqen edhe vemendjen e fqinjeve. Sapo u hap dera, grupi i hetuesise hyri brenda me vrull, nderkohe qe ne pragun e dhomes u shfaq vete Trebeshina. Gjithcka zgjati pak caste dhe vete Bengasi vuri re se, pa mbaruar fjalet: “Ne emer te popullit jeni i arrestuar”, policet kishin bere punen e tyre, duke i vene prangat shkrimtarit. Reagimi i Trebeshines ishte gjithashtu i qete dhe pa asnje kunderveprim. Ai shqiptoi dalengadale fjalet: “E dija qe do te ndodhte keshtu”. 

Kesisoj, shkrimtari i mesuar gjate jetes se tij prej kundershtari qe te provonte edhe racionin e supes se burgut, ate cast coi edhe njehere ndermend shprehjen: “Ne kohera diktaturash, vendi i njeriut te ndershem eshte burgu”. Nderkohe ne korridor u degjua nje klithme gruaje, por grupi i arrestimit vazhdoi kontrollin ne hapesirat e shtepise per te kerkuar prova te tjera, ku sipas porosive nga lart, do te mbeshtetej aktakuza e formuluar, “Agjitacion propagande”. 

Per kete arsye, te gjithe librat dhe doreshkrimet e Trebeshines u futen ne disa thase te medhenj, e pastaj u ngarkuan ne automjetin e dyte te hetuesise, i cili priste jashte me dyer te hapura. Pasi mbaroi gjithcka, Bengasi i siguroi familjaret, se te gjitha materialet do te ktheheshin menjehere pas cdo verifikimi nga policia. 

Poshte shkalleve, duke pare Trebeshinen e lidhur me pranga, banoret e pallatit njoftonin njeri-tjetrin duke pyetur: “Valle, c’ka bere keta radhe qe po e arrestojne perseri”. 

Ndonjeri prej fqinjeve qe mbahej si i shkolluar, sqaronte se ka share Enver Hoxhen, ne nje vjershe a ne nje tregim, ndersa te tjeret permendin pa komente Kodin Penal te asaj kohe, per agjitacion e propagande. Ne fakt, ne vitet ’80-te, disa gjera kishin ndryshuar per mentalitetin e shoqerise shqiptare dhe kete radhe ishte e veshtire t’i bindje njerezit se Trebeshina kishte gabuar. Por gjithsesi, akoma ekzistonte kulti fatal i Enver Hoxhes, dhe kushdo e dinte qe, po ngrihej kunder tij, do te perfundonte ne pranga. 

Sidoqofte, kontrolli i pare i baneses se Trebeshines nga njerezit e hetuesise rezultoi i pafavorshem per te mbeshtetur akuzen. I pari qe e ndjeu dhe e kuptoi kete ishte vete Dilaver Bengasi. Ai pati nje moment zhgenjyes, fill pas operacionit. 

Marre nga libri “Dosja “Trebeshina” dhe prapaskenat e Lidhjes”, i autorit Nuri Dragoj. 


Korrieri

----------


## DYDRINAS

Rebeli Kasem Trebeshina rrëfehet pas vlerësimit


Faleminderit, nëse ma hiqni nënshtetësinë




*Nuk jam shqiptar dhe nëse ma heqin nënshtetësinë do tju them faleminderit*.

Mes meje dhe Shqipërisë nuk ekziston më asnjë lidhje dhe nëse ajo nuk do njëherë që të botojë veprën time, unë nuk dua 100 herë, kaq ashpër është shprehur disidenti i njohur, shkrimtari Kasem Trebeshina. Në Prishtinë, pas vlerësimit të tij me çmimin Serembe dhënë nga klubi i artistëve laçianë nën mbështetjen e shoqërisë italiane Pedrollo, shkrimtari ka dhënë për të parën herë një intervistë për gazetaren Migena (Hoxhalli) Andoni në Televizionin Publik Shqiptar.

*Si ndiheni tani pas marrjes së çmimit Serembe?*
Pa asnjë lloj ndryshimi.

*Nuk jeni i kënaqur?*
Jam ai që kam lindur dhe do të vdes ai që jam. Çfarë kënaqësie, unë habitem, çfarë kënaqësie mund të ndjej unë kur përpara dy javësh shkruante një gazetë që ne nuk na interesojnë andrallat e jetës së Trebeshinës, atyre nuk u interesojnë andrallat e mia dhe mua nuk më interesojnë Ata, nuk dua të dëgjoj për ta.

*Ne nuk jemi Ata, jemi të tjerë?*
Jetojmë në një shoqëri, por e kundërt me mendimet tona, që nuk përputhen dhe jemi të detyruar të përplasemi përjetësisht edhe jo vetëm sa të jemi gjallë, por edhe pas vdekjes, përsëri do të jemi në përplasje.

*Si mendoni, si do të ishte ndryshe shoqëria jonë dhe çfarë do ta ndryshonte?*
Atë e dinë shqiptarët, nuk e di unë.

*Pse jemi në këtë gjendje që ndodhemi tani?*
Pyeti shqiptarët, ata e dinë vetë. Janë ata që e ndërtojnë historinë dhe jetën e tyre; ashtu si ta ndërtojnë, ashtu do flenë; çfarë shtrati do të vënë, në atë shtrat do flenë.

*Ju jeni i pakënaqur si përpara viteve 90 dhe tani pas këtyre viteve?*
Unë nuk them se jam i pakënaqur, por jam i huaj për ta. Duke qenë i tillë, nuk mund të jem as i pakënaqur dhe as i kënaqur.

*Por ju e morët çmimin...*
Çmimin, kush e dha? Ku e gjeti Laçi atë, është një Pedrolo prapa Laçit. Ju e dini që është dikush tjetër dhe është përtej detit, ai që e ka dhënë. Ju e dini mirë që nuk është në Shqipëri. Më kuptoni besoj.

*Do të thotë që çmimin e morët nga Italia?*
Skam punë fare unë me Shqipërinë. Bile po ta marrim kështu, Shqipëria më ka klasifikuar si fondamentalist islamik. Në Shqipëri derdh gjak sa të duash, as që duan tia dinë. Nëse nuk venë mend, skemi se si bisedojmë me ta dhe nëse nuk e bëjnë këtë, nuk është për të keqen tonë, por për të tyren, ndaj le të bëjnë si të duan.

*Kujt i drejtoheni me Ata?*
Shiko unë nuk mund ti drejtohem se një person i vetëm nuk ka çmë bën, edhe familjes sime po ashtu, pasi ajo është e fortë. Këtu është shteti shqiptar që luan me fatin e njerëzve të tij dhe të atyre që janë përpjekur për të. Meqë më pyetët, nuk mund të harroj Hasan Riza Pashën, të cilin dihet kush e vrau.

*Keni kërkuar për të shkuarën tuaj para 90, zoti Trebeshina?*
Për çfarë të shkuare?! As që ankohem për të. Unë bëra punën time, ashtu siç më dukej e arsyeshme. Nuk dua tia di se çfarë qëndrimi mbajnë shqiptarët, as që më intereson fare qëndrimi i tyre.

*Thoni shpeshherë nuk më interesojnë shqiptarët. Ju nuk e mbani veten për shqiptar?*
Unë nuk jam shqiptar. Kam punuar për Shqipërinë.

*Po çfarë jeni?*
Dihet ajo, ata që shkruanin gazetën Drita e dinin çfarë isha, ata që e kurdisën dhe atë komplot tek gazeta Drita e dinë se çfarë jam. Pyetini dhe le tua thonë. Gjëja kryesore që u mungon shqiptarëve është se nuk janë mirënjohës. Duhet të shërohen nga kjo gjë, për të mirën e tyre dhe jo timen. Të kenë më mirënjohje ndaj të tjerëve që u shërbejnë.

*Kalojmë pak tek krijimtaria letrare, keni goxha pa botuar. Ju mbetet merak që vazhdon të mbetet e tillë?*
Do të më mbetej merak nëse nuk do bëja punën time. Por unë kam opus shumë të madh, të pakrahasueshëm me asnjë. Çfarë meraku do kem?! Edhe Shqipëria nuk mund të ma bëjë këtë pyetje. Shqipëria duhet të lexojë veprën, ta studiojë atë, ta flakë ose ta pranojë dhe atëherë mund të bisedohet. Nuk mund të flitet kështu. Ne nuk mund të marrim mall veresie në dyqane pa paguar paratë. Shqipëria duhet të botojë veprën, ajo nuk do njëherë që ta botojë, 100 herë nuk dua unë. Kurrë mos e botoftë.

*Ja keni kërkuar?*
As e kërkoj kurrë, as dua tjua kërkoj. Sjam unë ai që kërkoj, nevojë për letërsinë ka Shqipëria nuk ka Kasemi.

*Keni menduar ndonjëherë të hyni në politikë zoti Trebeshina?*
Asnjëherë. Unë jam ushtarak dhe shkrimtar dhe nuk jam politikan. Nuk kam qenë kurrë, asnjëherë.

*Ju keni luftuar në Luftën e Dytë Botërore. Shkoni në 29 nëntor në varrezat e dëshmorëve?*
Pse të vete në varreza. Atje le të vejë Shqipëria, ata që janë vrarë, janë vrarë për të, jo për ndonjë parti. Dhe Shqipëria duhet të shkojë ti nderojë ata. Unë kam tërë shokët e mi të vrarë atje, por nuk do shkoj unë atje, Shqipëria duhet të shkojë, për të luftuan.

*A mund të më jepni një ide zoti Kasem, se si mund të shkojë Shqipëria sot?*
E thashë njëherë. Në atë shtrat që do shtrojë, në atë shtrat do flejë.

*Kush e ka fajin?*
Vetë ajo e ka fajin, askush tjetër.

*Ju nuk do ti shërbeni me idetë tuaja?*
Si ti shërbej unë me idetë e mia një Shqipërie që nuk do të botojë. Duhet ta botosh tjetrin, duhet të rrihet mendimi, pro-kundër, me të gjitha gjërat. me çfarë do ta ndihmoj unë atë, unë jam shkrimtar, mendimtar, ajo nuk do të botojë veprën time, unë si do ta ndihmojë unë? Pse do ti lutem unë Shqipërisë. Sdo dhe kur sdo, sdo. Do ti kthesh krahët patjetër, sepse nuk mund të merresh vesh me njerëz të këtillë se nuk ke gjuhë të përbashkët dhe nuk mund të diskutosh me dikënd, qoftë për mirë, qoftë për keq. Duhet të kesh disa pika takimi. Dhe kur ske pikë takimi nuk mund të bëhet. Asnjë gjë nuk mund të bëhet dhe të gjitha qëndrojnë në hava. Gjithë larot e realizmit socialist i kanë veprat e plota të botuara, edhe ne ish-armiqtë e popullit jemi akoma të persekutuar. Askush nuk do të hedhë më sytë për ne. Unë nuk jam nga ata që vij të kërkojnë botim. Duhet kuptuar që përfundimisht midis meje dhe Shqipërisë nuk ka më lidhje, nuk ka më asnjë pikë takimi për bisedim.

*Jetoni në Shqipëri?*
Unë jetoj me djersën time në Shqipëri, pasi për të kam luftuar shumë. Dhe atë pension që marr, e marr se më takon. Kam bërë dy kërkesa për heqjen e nënshtetësisë, një në 1953 dhe jam dënuar me tre vjet burg për këtë, si dhe në 1966 dhe më thanë se nuk e kisha formuluar ligjërisht mirë. Tani le të ma heqin nënshtetësinë, kur të duan madje dhe ju them njëqind herë faleminderit. Me Shqipërinë jam kaq i ngopur, sa nuk dua të merrem më. Duhet ta kuptoni këtë gjë. 

Gazeta Panorama

----------


## vagabondo_nyc

Trebeshina, i parë nga prapaskenat e Lidhjes së Shkrimtarëve


Belina Budini 
08-01-2007


Kasem Trebeshina 



E kanë quajtur të gjithë "disident i kulluar", por ai do të donte thjeshtë të ishte shkrimtar i lexuar, të ishte dramaturg i gjallë në teatër. Me pjesën më të madhe të krijimtarisë ende të pabotuar dhe me 76 drama, për asnjërën prej të cilave nuk janë hapur dyert e Teatrit të Tiranës, Kasëm Trebeshina, në moshën 80-vjeçare vazhdon të mbetet i pakuptuar dhe i panjohur. Kritika letrare e ka quajtur prijës të modernitetit të letërsisë shqipe, e megjithatë, vepra e tij nuk është pjesë e rëndësishme e programit mësimor në shkolla dhe në libraritë e Tiranës zor se mund ta gjesh... Është konsideruar edhe rast unik i përputhjes së afshit dhe pasionit human e shpirtëror me letërsinë e vërtetë; por as promemoria e tij e famshme drejtuar Enver Hoxhës, një nga veprat më të guximshme të disidencës shqiptare, dhe as dhjetëra veprat letrare që ka shkruar e vazhdon të shkruajë, nuk kanë mjaftuar për ta sjellë në këtë botë Kasëm Trebeshinën... 
I ikur nga bota

Ndoshta koha e tij nuk ka ardhur ende... Të paktën, për sa kohë nuk janë hapur ende dosjet. Shkrimtari ka bërë vazhdimisht thirrje që dosja e tij të hapet komplet, por vetëm pjesë të saj kanë dalë në dritë dhe një tentativë për të ringjallur Trebeshinën, duket se ka qenë një libër gjysmë-dokumentar i shkruar nga gazetari Nuri Dragoi, botuar në fund të vitit 2006, në dhjetor. Prapaskenat e Lidhjes së Shkrimtarëve, janë pjesët më intriguese të kësaj dosjeje të paplotë rreth shkrimtarit dhe disidentit, edhe pse nuk dalin ende të gjithë emrat e atyre shkrimtarëve që thurën aktakuzën kundër Trebeshinës. Duket se, me gjithë rezervimin e vazhdueshëm për të folur për jetën e tij dhe marrëdhëniet me shkrimtarët, Trebeshina ka komentuar në këtë libër, disa nga emrat e rëndësishëm të Lidhjes së atëhershme. 

Ndërsa nuk mungojnë edhe në librin e Nuri Dragoit, deklaratat e Trebeshinës për shkrimtarët shqiptarë, në një intervistë dhënë gazetës "Express" të Kosovës, jo shumë kohë më parë, shkrimtari disident është shprehur se: "Shkrimtarët shqiptarë de fakto edhe de jure mua me kanë deklaruar luftë dhe kur më deklarohet luftë u them: "Shtrëngohuni se do luftojmë!". Raportet janë krejt të pështira. As s'dua të di për Lidhjen e tyre, as s'dua të di për shkrimtarët shqiptarë! Le të vazhdojnë luftën deri ku të dalë... Lidhja e Shkrimtarëve e ka bërë propozimin që të digjet vepra ime dhe ka vendim gjyqi për djegien e veprës sime. Jo vetëm për mua, por edhe për Fishtën, Koliqin, Nolin, Konicën. Gjersa letërsia shqipe është një tempull ku ata kanë hedhur ato jashtëqitjet e tyre, vrerin e tyre dhe gjithë pështymat e tyre,- ose do t'i lëpijnë, ose ai s'është më tempull. Aty s'kthehem më...!". 

Në promemorien e tij të famshme drejtuar diktatorit, ku nuk heziton të bëjë paralelizëm midis Enver Hoxhës dhe Luigjit të Katërmbëdhjetë, Kasëm Trebeshina shprehet për Lidhjen e Shkrimtarëve, se ajo "është organizuar si një urdhër murgjish mesjetarë. Në krye të Lidhjes është një Mjeshtër i Madh dhe të gjithë janë të detyruar ta dëgjojnë, përderisa vazhdon funksionin e Mjeshtrit të Madh, duke parashikuar edhe tablonë e të ardhmes së regjimit që në vitin 1953: "...varfëria do të bëhet e tmerrshme dhe vetëm regjimi i një terrori të pashembullt mund të bëjë të qëndroni në pushtet. Por ai regjim do të jetë shumë i rrezikshëm... Në përfundim të këtij procesi historik, ju do të detyroheni të vrisni njëri-tjetrin dhe populli do të mbytet në gjak...". Kjo letër e shkruar me një guxim të tmerrshëm, do të sillte kalvarin e dramës së Kasëm Trebeshinës. Nuk i shpëtoi burgut dhe as harresës, në të dyja kohërat... 

Dy fjalë për jetën e Trebeshinës 

Kasëm Trebeshina ka lindur në Berat, më 5 gusht 1926. Filloi studimet në Shkollën Normale të Elbasanit, por i ndërpreu më 1942, kur u përfshi në Luftën Nacional Çlirimtare. Trebeshina ndërpreu edhe studimet e larta në Institutin e Teatrit "Ostrovski" të Leningradit dhe iu kushtua tërësisht krijimtarisë letrare. Në vitin 1961 botoi poemën "Artani dhe Min'ja ose hijet e fundit të maleve" dhe një përkthim pa emër të Garsia Lorkës. Veprat e Trebeshinës nisën të botohen në fillim të viteve '90, fillimisht në Prishtinë: "Stina e stinëve" 1991; "Mekami", "Melodi turke", 1994; "Historia e atyre që nuk janë" 1995 dhe në Tiranë: "Legjenda e asaj që iku", 1992; "Koha tani, vendi këtu, 1992; "Qezari niset për në luftë", 1993; "Rruga e Golgotës", 1993; "Lirika dhe satirë" 1994: "Hijet e shekujve", 1996; "Ëndrra dhe hije" drama; 1996 etj. Megjithatë, pjesa më e madhe e veprës së Kasem Trebeshinës është ende në dorëshkrim: 18 vëllime me poezi, 42 pjesë teatrore, 21 romane e vëllime me tregime etj. Për qëndrimet e tij të hapura kundër regjimit, u burgos dhe veprat i mbetën në dorëshkrim. Letra e tij "Promemorje" për Enver Hoxhën, shkruar më 5 tetor 1953, denoncoi vendosjen e pushtetit "monist" dhe të metodës së Realizmit Socialist. 

Trebeshina për Kadarenë:

"Me Kadarenë s'dua të kem asnjë lloj marrëdhënie"

"Me Ismailin jam njohur qysh në vitin 1952. Kishim pikëpamje të ndryshme. Ai ka qenë në gjyqin tim në vitin 1954. Dhe jemi takuar për herë të fundit më 25 janar të vitit 1955, në Rrogozhinë. Kur u kthye nga Bashkimi Sovjetik më 1960, ishte transformuar i tëri në një njeri agresiv... Me intriga, duke krijuar miqësira me fëmijët e udhëheqjes, duke lëshuar direktiva për proletariatin botëror, nuk bëhet letërsi... Dhe intriganti, kushdo qoftë ai, nuk mund të jetë njeri... Me njerëz si Ismail Kadareja, nuk dua të kem asnjë lloj marrëdhënieje...",- citohet Trebeshina në librin "Dosja Trebeshina dhe prapaskenat e Lidhjes". 

Kadare për Trebeshinën:

"Trebeshina më ka quajtur agjent të Perëndimit" 

RA1: Kritika nuk vjen vetëm nga Perëndimi. Shkrimtari dhe disidenti shqiptar Kasëm Trebeshina, ka folur mbi epokën Hoxha-Kadare dhe ju ka drejtuar kritika të ashpra.

IK: Kasem Trebeshina eshte nje pseudo-disident. Kasem Trebeshina gjithë jetën vetëm më ka kritikuar. Më thoni çfarë kritikash më ka bërë? Ja një shembull: kur më 1971 romani im i parë u botua në Francë, Kasëm Trebeshina ka bërë një kritikë dyzet faqesh, ku më quante një agjent të Perëndimit, përderisa më pëlqente Perëndimi. 

RA1: "Pseudo disidenti" Trebeshina ndenji, megjithatë, 13 vjet në burg.

IK: E para, s'ka qenë 13 vjet në burg. Përpara se të hynte në burg, ishte oficer në Ministrinë e Brendshme.

RA1: Ju nuk keni gabuar politikisht asnjëherë?

IK: S'kam gabuar, unë s'jam marrë ndonjëherë me politikë, s'ka bërë ndonjë njeri politikë atëherë, ishte e pamundur....

Fragmenti është nxjerrë nga një intervistë e Kadaresë me radion austriake 1 (RA1), realizuar më 13 shtator 1998. 

Trebeshina për Agollin:

"Dritëroi është interesuar për mua"

"Me Dritëro Agollin nuk njihemi, ose njihemi pa u njohur që nga largësia. Kemi dëgjuar për njëri-tjetrin, jemi interesuar për njëri-tjetrin, nuk kemi qenë të një mendjeje me njëri-tjetrin. Dhe punët kanë mbetur me kaq. Më 1974-'75, Dritëroi dërgoi dy herë Fatos Arapin dhe më propozoi të takoheshim dhe të bisedonim. Herën e tretë, Fatosi erdhi në mars të vitit 1975 dhe më përsëriti propozimin. Në atë kohë unë punoja si përkthyes në Shtëpinë Botuese "Naim Frashëri" dhe i pranishëm në bisedën tonë ishte edhe Sotir Caci. Unë e hrefuzova takimin se ishte në pozita krejt të kundërta dhe nuk kishim asnjë pikë të përbashkët, ku të mbështesnim argumentet e bisedimeve. Por në atë moment ndërhyri edhe Sotir Caci, i cili afërsisht tha: Kasëmi nuk ka se çfarë të bisedojë me ju. Sepse pas 20-30 vjetësh nuk mund të ndryshojë pozicion. Madje unë do ta kritikoja i pari po të ndryshonte. Kështu u mbyll biseda në atë kohë. Ndërsa në vitet e mëvonshme, me sa jam në dijeni, Dritëroi është interesuar për mua. Gjersa në vitin 1990, më 23 maj dhe më 6 qershor i shkrova dy letra që t'i mbyllnim të gjitha kontradiktat dhe të kalonim në marrëdhënie normale midis shkrimtarësh, duke ruajtur secili pikëpamjet e veta. Ishte radha e Dritëroit të mos më përgjigjej. Nga ana ime, që nga largësia e kam vlerësuar Dritëroin si shkrimtarin më të mirë të Realizmit Socialist. Për mua, ai ishte autor që e ndjente personazhin, ishte i natyrshëm në krijimtari dhe e kishte naivitetin e domosdoshëm të shkrimtarit. Cilësitë e tij dilnin në pah në një pjesë të veprës dhe sidomos tek "Shkëlqimi dhe rënia e shokut Zylo". Njihte mirë edhe humorin që është e domosdoshme për veprën e çdo shkrimtari...".

Agolli për Trebeshinën

"Disident si Trebeshina nuk ka"

"Unë, Kasëm Trebeshinën e njoh dhe kam shumë respekt për të. Kasëm Trbeshina ka qenë një trim i madh në luftë dhe pas saj. Është shkrimtar i mirë dhe shumë shkrime të tij kanë mbetur pa u botuar... Kasëmi e thoshte me trimëri çdo gjë. Në vitin 1953 i dërgon një letër Enver Hoxhës, ku i thotë se metoda e Realizmit Socialist në letërsi ishte metodë që pengon zhvillimin e saj, i pengon frymëmarrjen. Letërsia nuk bëhet me urdhër... Sot, thonë shumë shkrimtarë që pretendojnë se dikur kanë menduar ndryshe, se gjoja janë disidentë, etj., etj., por në fakt disident si Trebeshina nuk ka... Është i vetmi që mendimet e tij i ka dhënë me shkrim dhe ato janë të dokumentuara edhe sot...". 

DOSJA TREBESHINA

DOKUMENTI

Pjesë nga hreferati kryesor që është mbajtur në muajin shkurt 1954 nga Dhimitër Shuteriqi, në mbledhjen e Lidhjes së Shkrimtarëve ku u dënuan: M. Ndoja, K. Trebeshina dhe M. Myftiu. Pak kohë më parë, Kasëm Trebeshina i ishte shprehur Dhimitër Shuteriqit, se nuk do të lejonte që Lidhja e Shkrimtarëve të kthehej në një repart pune të detyruar. 

Si u dënua nga Lidhja, Kasëm Trebeshina

"...Mark Ndoja, duke përfituar nga megalomania e Kasëm Trebeshinës dhe e Mehmet Myftiut, krijoi bashkë me këta të dy, një si grup të vogël, të cilin ata synonin ta zgjeronin me shkrimtarë të tjerë. Cilat ishin pikëpamjet e këtyre shokëve?

Ata mbanin një qëndrim nihilist ndaj letërsisë së sonë të Realizmit Socialist. Nga një anë mendonin se kjo letërsi është "përtokë", nga ana tjetër e shpjegonin këtë me vetë frymën e Partisë në letërsi... Sa për Kasëm Trebeshinën, ai çdo shkrim dhe shkrimtar i shikonte vetëm nga një prizëm: a ishin të shkollës së tij. "Shkoll" e tij, siç e deklaronte ai vetë, ishte romantizmi. Përballë veprave të letërsisë sonë të Realizmit Socialist, M. Ndoja dhe M. Myftiu, vinin veprat romantike e dekadente të Kasëm Trebeshinës. M. Ndoja i kushtonte edhe një vjershë Kasëmit, ku e nxiste të çohej kundër "fuqisë së dhunës" por jo t'i këndonte "jetës së re"... Ata ishin për një letërsi "të përjetshme", për tema "të përjetshme" e të "përgjithshme" njerëzore. Me fjalë të tjera, shkrimtari shkëputej prej kohës së tij, siç bënte praktikisht Kasëm Trebeshina... Tema "të përjetshme" nuk ka dhe nuk ka si të ketë në letërsi. Temat ndryshojnë bashkë me njeriun, me shoqërinë... 
Pikëpamjet e M. Ndojës, K. Trebeshinës dhe M. Myftiut kundër letërsisë sonë, ishin në thelb pikëpamje kundër Realizmit Socialist, për pasojë, kundër letërsisë pararojë sovjetike... 
3. Të kërkosh të shkëputesh prej kohësh, të shkruash tema gjoja "të përjetshme" është në radhë të parë kozmopolitizëm me brirë, gjithashtu edhe formalizëm me brirë... Por, në qoftë se shprehet pesimizmi se gjoja na pengon fryma e Partisë, që gjoja e pengonte Kasëm Trebeshinën për të shkruar "lirisht", kjo shokë, s'ështe gjë tjetër, veç të kuptuar keq të lirisë së artistit. 
Gjithë këto pikëpamje mbi letërsinë tonë të sotme, mbi letërsinë sovjetike, idealizimi i klasikëve të epokave të kaluara e fetishizimi i formës, e kanë burimin e tyre kryesor te ky fakt, që Kasëm Trebeshina e shpallte veten romantik, e M. Ndoja e M. Myftiu, në vend që të tronditeshin nga ky anakronizëm, e shpallnin "shkrimtar të madh" të kohës sonë. Letërsia jonë bazohet mbi traditat e folklorit... të letërsisë sovjetike që themeloi Realizmin Socialist... Letërsia tek ne, ndjek të njëjtat qëllime që ndjek Partia dhe Shteti...
Naum Prifti për Kasëm Trebeshinën:

"Përse mungova në gjyqin e Trebeshinës"

"Për t'i dhënë ekspertizës ngjyrë më të besuar, Sigurimi futi në valle Lidhjen e Shkrimtarëve. Midis dramaturgëve që do të shqyrtonin veprat, Dalan Shapllo më futi edhe mua. Kjo më erdhi e papritur, sepse unë nuk isha nga njerëzit e afërm apo të besuar të Lidhjes. Ai më dorëzoi pesë vepra të Kasëm Trebeshinës, pa i zgjedhur, ato që i zunë duart nga togu dhe më vuri në dijeni, se duhet t'i lexoja e të shkruaja një relacion rreth përmbajtjes së tyre. Nga njëra anë, më erdhi mirë se do të lexoja pesë vepra disidente, nga ana tjetër nuk doja kurrsesi të rëndoja Kasëm Trebeshinën, me akuza për krijimtari disidente... I lexova me një frymë, duke u habitur si me subjektet, ashtu edhe me idetë. Njëra prej tyre, me titull "Për ata që s'janë më" ishte akuzë e fortë kundër hetuesve, njerëzve të Sigurimit, të zvetënuar moralisht... Përgatita relacionin sa më butë që munda, duke pohuar se dramat e komeditë nuk ishin realiste, se nuk aludonin kundër sistemit, mbasi ishin fryt i një fantazie të çoroditur... Këto mendime ia thashë edhe Dalanit, por ai tha se kishte lexuar një dramë ku personazhet quheshin Anvar dhe Mahmud, aludim direkt për Enverin dhe Mehmetin... Duke gjetur një justifikim të besueshëm nuk u paraqita në gjyq, por atje u lexua relacioni im...".

Marrë nga shënimet e Naum Priftit, të shkruara nga Amerika, për aktakuzat dhe gjyqin e Kasëm Trebeshinës. Shkrimtari Naum Prifti ka shkruar vetë një nga ekspertizat për Trebeshinën, por nuk u paraqit në gjyqin e tij. 

Disa nga akuzat e dëshmitarëve që ridënuan shkrimtarin

"I pandehuri Kasëm, duke shprehur pakënaqësinë e tij ndaj pushtetit tonë popullor, në një bisedë që ka zhvilluar me dëshmitarin Adem Avdo, në vjeshtë të 1977, ndër të tjera ka thënë: "Për mua nuk ka atdhe. Shqipëria nuk më pëlqen, sepse këtu ka padrejtësi të madhe...".

"Biseda të tilla armiqësore ai ka zhvilluar edhe me dëshmitarin Jorgo Bllaci, me të cilin në një rast është shprehur: "...Në luftën Nacionalçlirimtare, Partia hodhi parullën "Të bashkohemi të gjithë në luftë kundër fashizmit, pa dallim feje, krahine dhe ideje", por sa u arrit kjo fitore mbi fashizmin, kjo parullë u zhduk dhe u vu diktatura e një klase mbi të tjerat, duke persekutuar njerëz të ndryshëm, si unë që jam persekutuar për shkak të ideve, të cilat nuk përputhen me këtë diktaturë... Po me këtë dëshmitar, i pandehuri në një bisedë tjetër, ka thënë: "Realizmi Socialist dhe partishmëria në art dhe letërsi, janë vetëvrasje për artistin. Artisti nuk duhet t'i shërbejë politikës". 

"Lidhur me pikëpamjen e tij armiqësore në fushën e letërsisë, i pandehuri Kasëm Trebeshina, edhe dëshmitarit Petrit Isufaj i ka thënë: "Realizmi Socialist është i orientuar nga lart. Kjo të çon në shterpësi...".

----------


## mondishall

Nuk di c'emer t'i ve te njejtit personalitet, shume apo pak te njohur, per vepren e tij krijuese ne dy kohe kaq te kunderta me njer-tjetren. Kemi metamorfozen e meposhtme:
  1.Veper ne sherbim te kombit, bashke me Veper ne sherbim te regjimit.
  2.Veper ne sherbim te kombit, bashke me Veper ne injorim te ish regjimit.
     Nuk mundesh, mor zoteri, qe te me mekosh dhe emocionosh njelloj, me dy vepra diametralisht te kundetra ne botkuptim. Mos genje as veten dhe as mua me alibine e autocensures, e cila kuptohet e ndjehet ne nje veper dhe nga me i thjeshti lexues shqiptar. Pse e them kete? Sepse, ne nje forme a tjeter, edhe ai e ka provuar ne jeten e tij te perditshme, kete lloj autocensure.
Avash, avash, kjo autocensure, tek disa u kthye ne bindje, tek disa u be pjese e imponueshme ne veprimtarine e perditshme, tek disa shkaktoi strese e tronditje psiqike, tek disa mospermbajtje e kundershtime, me pasoja deri ne kapitale per jeten e tyre.
   Ajo qe une ngulmoj, si me pare edhe sot, eshte dalja e se vertetes per te persekutuarit e vertete nga ata ne komoditet. Sepse te dytet, qe thoni ju, heronj i njohem atehere, heronj po shfaqen edhe sot. Ky emerues i njejte, per te kunderta thelbesore, eshte injorimi me i paturpshem qe mund t'i behet hapesires dhe kohes se nje vendi, vete historise se tij.(Kaq nga libri)
Mos kujtoni se dola nga tema. Ne ndarjen qe bej gjendet lehte se ku e ka vendin Trebeshina dhe ata qe me siguri sot e kane zili per disidencen e tij.

----------


## Albo

*Pse nuk dalin asnjëherë nga loja kuadrot e Sigurimit*

_Nga pretekset si shkrimtar tek vazhdimësia e veprimtarisë së Sigurimit të Shtetit dhe e qëllimeve politike_

*Si dhe pse përdoret Kasem Trebeshina*

_- Portret i ish anëtarit themelues të Seksionit të Parë të Drejtorisë së Mbrojtjes së Popullit (më pas Sigurimi i Shtetit) dhe aktorit të Teatrit Popullor, Kasem Trebeshina 
- Kush është në fakt Kasem Trebeshina
- Aktori i dështuar i Teatrit Popullor dhe dy dënimet e çuditshme të tij
- E vërteta e dënimit të parë
- Pse operativi i Sigurimi i drejtohej Kasemit “ti je yni”?
- Pse Trebeshina nuk ka punuar kurrë gjatë komunizmit në një kohë kur të tjerët punonin edhe angari në kampe pune_

Padyshim periudha e sundimit të regjimit komunist është ndër më tragjike dhe më të trishtuara në Shqipëri. Ndërtimi i një regjimi kriminal duke pasur në qendër veprimtarinë e Sigurimit të Shtetit rrjedhimisht që ka lënë pasoja të rënda mbi vendin edhe sikur armës famëkeqe të i ishte tretuar fare përbërja e strukturës organike. Në rrethana të ndryshme njerëz që kanë qenë brenda burgut të madh ose brenda burgut të vogël, kanë treguar edhe në vitet e demokracisë shenjat e veseve me të cilat janë ushqyer në diktaturë. Afërmendsh kuptohet se Sigurimi nuk i braktis njerëzit e tij. Nuk është e rastësi që pas 1991 “viktima” mbrohet nga persekutorët apo më ke akoma përdoret nga ata. Jo më kot ai i drejtonte letra Enver Hoxhës dhe ky i fundit e fal dhe nuk i bën përshtypje asgjë në kohën kur të ikte koka pa menduar fare.
Për një njeri që merr ose i vënë përmasën e disidentit, qoftë kjo një mbulesë e vjetër ose krejt e re, analiza në çdo kohë do të ishte e mirëpritur si domosdoshmëri e informimit të publikut. Një realitet krejt tjetër gjendet në letra, pikërisht aty ku e vërteta nuk mund të lëvizës sipas dëshirës së protagonistëve në vitet e tjera. 
Një realitet i hidhur ndodh rëndom në Shqipërinë tonë. Njerëzit mëkatarë që e kanë pësuar dhe vetë më pas nga mekanizmi që ata kanë përdorur kundër të tjerëve, janë shpallur jo pak herë të vuajturit e mëdhenj. Një shembull mund të jepej për shembull për Pjerin Kçirën, ish oficerin e Sigurimit dhe inskenoi futjen e armëve në kishë dhe që më pas u dënua me vdekje “për nxjerrje sekreti”. Kçira e pagoi me vdekje mëkatin e madh, por sot figuron i persekutuar dhe në bazë të nenit kaq e aq, pasardhësit e tij kërkojnë dëmshpërblim financiar.
Një rast tjetër personazhi interesant, është ai i z.Kasem Trebeshina, për të cilin është thënë se ka bërë një dynja burg dhe paska qenë shkrimtar i madh e kundër regjimit. Nëse do të vesh re me kujdes jetëshkrimin e Trebeshinës, do të vëresh përnjëherë se atij i mungojnë saktësia e viteve të hyrjes dhe daljes nga burgu si dhe profesioni që ka ushtruar ai në kohën që nuk ka qenë në burg. E pra Kasem Trebeshina nuk ka qenë shkrimtar, por partizan i luftës civile (me këtë gjë është mburrur jo pak herë gjatë viteve të diktaturës), nuk ka qenë shkrimtar por oficer i seksionit të parë të Drejtorisë së Mbrojtjes së Popullit, për të vazhduar deri oficer i Sigurimit të Shtetit. Nga Bashkimi Sovjetik Kasem Trebeshina nuk ka ardhur si shkrimtar por si aktor me destinacion teatrin kombëtar.
Pra karriera e Trebeshinës nuk ka filluar si shkrimtar, por si një ushtarak, bile i një prej armëve më kriminale të regjimit komunist. Ai u aktivizua në luftën civile të viteve 1943 – 1944, në krahun e atyre që shkaktuan tragjedinë më të madhe të këtij vendi, duke vazhduar misionin në krye të famëkeqes Drejtoria e Mbrojtjes së Popullit.
Në moshë fare të re si komunist rigoroz kundër kundërshtarëve politikë të Partisë Komuniste. Për vitet më të egra të luftës civile, Trebeshina asnjëherë nuk ka dashur të bëjë transparencën e duhur. Madje për shumë vetë, ka qenë e panjohur ç’ka bërë z.Trebeshina në këto vite, teksa jemi mësuar të akuzojmë drejtues të lartë komunistë, për masakra mbi fshatarë të pafajshëm të krahinave të ndryshme të vendit. Ç’ka bërë pra DMP-isti Kasem Trebeshina në këtë kohë? Përse kjo kohë nuk merr asnjëherë zbardhjen e duhur. Pse ai ishte përnjëherë pjesë e seksioneve informative të ngritura pranë njësive komuniste partizane apo jo.
Me vendosjen e regjimit komunist në fund të vitit 1944, ngrihet në detyrë, por jetëshkrimi i Trebeshinës ishte sërish i mangët për publikun e pasditeve 90-të.
19 vjeçar, Trebeshina do të listohej ndër drejtuesit më aktivë të armës famëkeqe të Drejtorisë së Mbrojtjes së Popullit më 1945, armë në themel të së cilës qëndronin Serbia apo Rusia dhe që do të ishte pasuesja e Sigurimit të Shtetit. 

*Në seksionin e parë*

Pas kategorizimit të udhëheqjes së Drejtorisë së Mbrojtjes së Popullit, me në krye vjen seksioni i parë i saj. Kasem Trebeshina si themelues i kësaj arme famëkeqe, bënte pjesë në seksionin e parë të saj. Përveç Koçi Xoxes që ishte drejtues i DMP-së, drejtuesit e lartë të saj ishin: -Kadri Hazbiu – përgjegjës, Mit’hat Poloska, Niko Çeta, Nesti Zoto,
Siri Çarçani, Thoma Karamelo.
Në seksionin e parë të Drejtorisë së Mbrojtjes së Popullit, Kasem Trebeshina bënte pjesë në krah të të poshtëshënuarve:
-Mit’hat Poloska
-Foni Qirko
-Afërdita Deliana
-Skënder Tupe
-Kolec Ilia
-Ilo Vero
-Manushaqe Qadhimi
-Edip Çuçi
Në asnjë prej jetëshkrimeve të Trebeshinës, nuk figuron të bëjë pjesë aktiviteti i tij i viteve 1944 – 1947. Edhe në një letër që i dërgon udhëheqjes më vonë, ai thotë se dihet prej instancave më të larta se ç’ka bërë ai deri në vitin 1947. Duke qenë pjesë thelbësore e armës së Drejtorisë së Sigurimit të Shtetit dhe më vonë rrjedhimisht i Sigurimit të Shtetit, natyrisht që “puna” nuk mund të kuptohej jashtë profilit të njohur të kësaj arme. Në kohën kur Sigurimi i Shtetit i Koçi Xoxes dhe i Nesti Kerenxhit bënte kërdinë nëpër Shqipëri, z.Trebeshina ishte pjesë e kësaj arme. Nuk mund të mendohet se të gjitha aktet i bënë me dorën e vet famëkeqët Kerenxhi apo Xoxe. Kishte edhe të tjerë që ishin të zellshëm në punët e tyre. Një rast i tillë mund të përmendet fjala vjen për shkrimtarin Sotir Andoni, për të cilin mund të pyetej z.Trebeshina a ka pasur dorë kur përdorte kamxhikun e oficerit mbi shpinën e njerëzve të padëshiruar ose të përndjekur nga regjimi. Edhe periudha e burgosjes për z.Trebeshina, mund të përmendet se nuk e përligj periudhën e mëparshme kur ai ka shërbyer. Sepse një rast të tillë mund të kenë pasur për shembull Koçi Xoxe, etj, të cilët përfunduar pas hekurave, por që patën fatin e keq se nuk u morën me veprimtari letrare.

*Në konflikt me kombin*

Nj tjetër moment që do të mund të vihet re me lehtësi është konflikti me kombin, pavarësisht se ai maskohet si konflikt me shtetit. Por edhe me shtetin është një konflikt keq i maskuar pasi në të gjitha letrat dhe dëshmitë e Trebeshinës del respekti i tij për Republikën Popullore të Shqipërisë. Rrjedhimisht konflikti i vërtetë i Trebeshinës është me kombin. 
Në çdo kohë, në regjime totalitare, në demokraci, në anarki, në kohë të turbullta, republika, monarki, etj, kombi është një frymëzim i madh për shkrimtarin. E megjithatë, z.Kasem Trebeshina në vitin 1953 me një letër drejtuar Enver Hoxhës ka kërkuar heqjen e shtetësisë shqiptare, pasi nuk e ndjente veten shqiptar. 
Shkrimtari kërkonte të jepte në këtë mënyrë një rast të pashembullt kundër kombit të tij.
Koha e kalimit të z.Trebeshina nga njëri sektor në tjetrin nuk njihet. Z.Trebeshina do të bënte mirë të ishte transparent në këtë pikë. Mbase libri i xhepit i Drejtorisë së Mbrojtjes së Popullit, si një revistë letrare që frymëzonte oficerët e kësaj drejtorie në punët e mëdha mbi armiqtë e partisë, mund të ketë shërbyer si nxitës për kalimin e dyfishtë të z.Trebeshina drejt letërsisë. Por z.Trebeshina ndërpreu edhe studimet e larta për të ardhur në Tiranë në rolin e aktorit të Teatrit Popullor.
Mëkatet e shumta të Trebeshinës që kanë rënduar mbi sa e sa jetë njerëzish të kaluar nëpër duart e tij, si duke ka sjellë ndonjë lëndim. A i kanë dalë ndonjëherë hijet e njerëzve që torturoheshin në qelitë e SEMP-eve, DMP-së apo Sigurimit të Shtetit? Këtë vetëm ai mund ta thotë, por vetë jeta e Trebeshinës e tregon se ai nuk ka shpëtuar mërisë së madhe që ka fituar nga viktimat e tij.

*Nga Moska në Tiranë, pse*

Kasem Trebeshina ka lënë punën e efektivit të Sigurimit të Shtetit dhe është dërguar me studime në Bashkimin Sovjetik. Ky qenë pikërisht viti 1947. Këtë “e di mirë Partia se” thotë ai. Mirëpo pikërisht në këtë janë dërguar në Moskë për specializim kuadrot kryesorë të Sigurimit që kanë për shembull Kadri Hazbiu, Mihallaq Ziçishti, Vaskë Koleci, etj. Këta për çudi u bënë në kohë të ndryshme titullarë të Sigurimit të Shtetit dhe për çudi të gjithë përfunduan keq. Këtu na lind e drejta pra të pyesim se çfarë shkolle apo kursi la në mes Kasem Trebeshina. Dëshira për t’u bërë “shkrimtar”? 
Pa i mbaruar këto studimet ai ka ardhur në Shqipëri dhe është emëruar aktor në Teatrin Popullor. Këtu ka filluar të luajë keq, të mos dalë në rolin e kërkuar. Edhe veprat e tij nuk janë të thella, pasi nuk e ka nxjerrë mirë artistikisht rolin e madhe të partisë dhe pamjen e keqe të armikut të popullit. Dëshira për të shkruar e ka çuar atë pranë Lidhjes së Shkrimtarëve në adresë të së cilës ka shprehur ankesa pa fund. Në fakt vepra e Trebeshinës e kësaj kohe ka shumë naivitet dhe përcjell më tepër realitetin jointeresant të asaj kohe.

_ Nga Rushen Alimerko_

Gazeta 55
(20.08.2007)

----------


## Albo

* Argumentet e Nexhmije Hoxhës mbrojtën Kasem Trebeshinën*

_Kasem Trebeshina e imagjinonte botën në një rrezik të madh. Kjo për shkak të “amerikanizmit”, të cilin e urrente dhe për këtë shkak ai e kishte gjetur çelësin tek Bashkimi Sovjetik, kryeqendra e idealeve të tij zherzhinsko - DMP-iste. Sipas Trebeshinës vetëm ndërhyrja e Bashkimit Sovjetik do të mund të shpëtonte atë botë që e shqetësonte atë_

_- Aktori Trebeshina e quante veten dezertor
- Urrejtja e Kasem Trebeshinës për Amerikën
- Letra e Kasemit: Komandant më ço jashtë shtetit
- Avokati i Kasemit mbrohet me argumentet e Nexhmije Hoxhës
- Trebeshina në Zvicër, poet i kullës së fildishit
- Poezia, stacion i pamundur rehabilitimi për ish-oficerin e Sigurimit_

Kasem Trebeshina e imagjinonte botën në një rrezik të madh. Kjo për shkak të “amerikanizmit”, të cilin e urrente dhe për këtë shkak ai e kishte gjetur çelësin tek Bashkimi Sovjetik, kryeqendra e idealeve të tij zherzhinsko - DMP-iste. Sipas Trebeshinës vetëm ndërhyrja e Bashkimit Sovjetik do të mund të shpëtonte atë botë që e shqetësonte atë. 
Momentet e jetës së Kasem Trebeshinës për çdo lexues ose kureshtar të zakonshëm vijnë të mjegulluara, jo të plota dhe me ngjyrime përgjithësuese. Midis konsumimit të një vepre penale të dënueshme nga regjimi komunist dhe pasojës që ajo sillte, në rastin e Trebeshinës ka një mospërputhje të çuditshme. Duket sikur ka një çështje penale, pastaj hetuesit janë të butë, mungon tortura, mungon dëshira për të rritur veprën penale dhe në fund fare jepet një dënim që nuk zbatohet kurrë i plotë. Asnjëherë Trebeshina nuk ka vuajtur aq sa është bërë e njohur në një vendim.
Nuk është e panjohur të themi se Kasem Trebeshina është arrestuar për agjitacion e propagandë. E megjithatë është trajtuar mirë dhe në përfundim të të gjithave e ka hedhur me 11 muaj heqje lirie. Rrethanat e ndalimit të tij vijnë në kohën kur ishte aktor në Teatrin Popullor dhe kur kishte shkruajtur tre letra për udhëheqjen, njëra prej të cilave për Enver Hoxhën. Sikur këto letra t’i kishte shkruar njeri tjetër le të themi një qytetar i zakonshëm apo një nëpunës i kohës së Zogut i papërzier me ngjarjet e luftës, me siguri do t’i ikte koka. Kjo jo për përmbajtjen e letrave sesa për mënyrën se kujt dhe si drejtoheshin këto letra.

*Dosja penale e Kasem Trebeshinës*

Për Kasem Trebeshinën nuk njihen shumë gjëra nga publiku i gjerë. Mjafton për këtë të thuhet se gati askush nuk e di që ai që njihet si shkrimtar e ka filluar “penalitetin” e tij nga pozita e aktorit jetëpak të Teatrit Kombëtar. Pasi i ka dhënë fund përvojës në Drejtorinë e Mbrojtjes së Popullit si dhe asaj të Sigurimit të Shtetit duke kontribuar në goditjen e “armikut të klasës”, Kasem Trebeshina u dërgua në Bashkimin Sovjetik për përvojë të mëtejshme. Mirëpo krejt papritmas ai i ndërpret këtë studime dhe vjen në Shqipëri.

*Aktori Kasem Trebeshina*

Më 8 prill 1954 zhvillohet hetuesia nga majori i Sigurimit të Shtetit, Sotir Zavalani.
Në fillim hetuesi e pyet të tregojë sesi lindi ideja për t’u larguar nga Shqipëria. Ai shpjegon se rreth 25 shtatorit gjatë provave në Teatrin Popullor, Esma Agolli po qante dhe për këtë ka shkuar në shtëpinë e Mehmet Myftiut. Ky i kishte thënë ta shikonte jetën me optimizëm “në lidhje me Esmanë dhe gjithë jetën”. Më 27 ose 28 tetor 1953 kishte arritur në përfundimin se nuk gjente vend në shoqëri.

*Trebeshina: Komandant më ço jashtë shtetit*

Nuk e ka pasur të vështirë t’i shkruaj komandantit për të shkuar jashtë shtetit. Dhe çuditërisht nuk ka pësuar gjë. Sikur një gjë të tillë ta kishte bërë një qytetar i zakonshëm, ose ta zemë një ish nëpunës i ulët apo i mesëm i kohës së Zogut, padyshim nuk do të dihej se ku do t’i shkonte koka dhe në rastin më të mirë çelësat e qelisë së tij do të hidheshin në det. Mirëpo regjimi tregohet i butë me ish-oficerin e Mbrojtjes ës Popullit. Në hetuesi askush nuk përdor dorë, janë të njerëzishëm dhe në fund fare as nuk mendojnë për ndonjë dënim të madh. Sherret e Kasemit të nisura më së shumti me shkrimtarët e Lidhjes janë parë vetëm brenda këtij rrethi dhe nuk janë menduar asnjëherë se Kasemi është kundër pushtetit. Në deponimin e tij në hetuesi ai ndër të tjera shprehet:
“Më 7 ose 8 nëntor 1953 mua më lindi për herë të parë ideja për të ikur jashtë shtetit, në këtë kohë e kam pasur me gjithë mend dhe kisha në mënd të shkoja në Zvicër, por këtë çap unë do ta bëja pasi t’i bëja një letër komandantit”. 

*“Më futni në dhjetëshe”* 

Motivi kryesor i sherrit të Kasemit në këtë kohë është të hyjë në 10-n e më të mirëve. Tamam për të qenë si 10 sportistët më të mirë të vitit. Meqë ishte krejtësisht i pakënaqur nga trajtimi në Lidhjen e shkrimtarëve, Trebeshina e ka konsideruar Lidhjen e Shkrimtarëve “grup intrigantësh”. Kjo urrejtje kishte nisur nga mosbotimi i veprave letrare prej Lidhjes si “Shqiponjat e maleve tona”, “Të rinjtë e kohës tonë”, “Nëpër dy botë” dhe vëllimi i vjershave “Këngët e këngëve”. Ai kishte dëshirën e madhe të ishte njëri prej 10-s më të mirë të letrarëve të vendit. Por kur i konsideronte veprimet e Lidhjes si “policore”, si shpjegohet që Trebeshina do i shkruante “komandantit” për të shkuar paqësisht në Zvicër. A ishte kjo kërkesë veprim jologjik i tij apo vërtetë kishte besim të patundur te komandanti? Në lidhje po me këtë çështje, ai thotë se për të shkuar në Zvicër ka biseduar me gruan e tij Zydije si dhe me aktoren Esma Agolli dhe shkrimtarin Mehmet Myftiu.
Kur u pyet nga hetues se çdo të bënte në Zvicër, Trebeshina shprehet:
“Unë do të isha poet purist, art për art, poet i kullës së fildishit, unë për të vetmen gjë do të isha për paqen, ndërsa në të gjithë fushat e tjera të aktivitetit do të isha poet i artit për art. Qëllim ishte të merresha me letërsi atje dhe isha i sigurt se do të bëja letërsi atje dhe isha i sigurt se do të bëja karrierë atje, aftësia për të notuar në të gjitha shkollat letrare, më bindte se do të jetoja me letërsinë. I kam thënë gruas sime se do të shkoj në Zvicër sepse atje ka shkue Bajroni kur bani divorcin me gruan. Në Zvicër kisha ndër mend të merrja me vedi vetëm romanin tim “Letra dashurie”.
Duket sikur Kasemi nuk jeton në vendin ku pushkatoheshin intelektualët jo pse flisnin (siç ishte rasti i atyre të 22 për “bombën sovjetike”), por pse ishin thjesht kundërshtarë të menduar të regjimit. A mos ndoshta “pastrimi i shpirtit” kishte bërë të vetëm sepse tani nuk ishte më kapiten i Mbrojtjes së Popullit apo i Sigurimit të Shtetit.
Me tej ai thotë se vjershat me titull “Trandafilat e Shirazit” do ta dërgonte në Itali kurse “shqiponjat e maleve” do ia dërgonte Shollohovit. Mirëpo në këtë dërgim sipas tij do të ndihmonte Legata Italiane në Tiranë për edicionin “Corbacios” ose “Bompiani”. Në vijim të punës së Sergei Jesajenit që kërkonte të formonte shkollën imagjiniste si novator, si njeri kundër novacionit kërkonte të ringjallte shkollën romantike duke e udhëhequr atë.

*Trebeshina pohon: Unë jam dezertor*

I pyetur nga hetuesi ai thotë:
“Fajet e mia konsistojnë në kultin e heroit, asht mbi klasat, shkëputja nga jeta, e cila duket në të gjitha veprat e mia. Veprat e mia vuajnë nga një supersentimentalizëm, heroi qëndron i pjesës më të madhe të veprave të mia nuk ka rrugëdalje. Këto janë përsa u përket veprave të mia, kurse faje politike konsideroj ikjen nga shkolla së dyti shoqëria më ofendoi duke më cilësuar si njeri të marrë. Ajo kishte të drejtë të më dënonte por jo të më ofendonte, prandaj u vura në opozitë me Lidhjen e shkrimtarëve, bile mendoja se Lidhja më bënte padrejtësi duke mos më botuar veprat dhe duke mos më dhënë vendin në Lidhjen e Shkrimtarëve, përveç kësaj ikja jeme nga Lidhja dhe nga Partia, është dezertim, pranoj dhe që veprimtaria ime e 2 – 3 muajve të fundit para se të arrestohesha nuk i shërben ndërtimit të socializmit.

*16 mars 1954, dëshmon Mehmet Myftiu*

Dëshmitari pohonte se ishte njohur me Kasem Trebeshinën në tetor – nëntor 1952, pa krijuar ndonjë miqësi të ngushtë. Kjo njohje ishte kur punon në redaksinë e “Letrarit ri”. Në fillim nuk kanë shkuar mirë pasi Kasemi nuk ka pasur respekt për tij. Më pas miqësia kishte pasur veçorinë e dy njerëzve që merreshin me letërsi. Takimet zhvilloheshin në shtëpitë e njëri – tjetrit ose në natyrë. Kasemi paraqitej njeri i trishtuar i mbytur nga pesimizmi. Megjithë ndërhyrjet e tij, Myftiu nuk kishte mundur të ulte trishtimin e tij. Kritikonin njëri – tjetrin sidomos Kasemi.

*Trebeshina: Shpëtimi i botës vjen vetëm nga Bashkimi Sovjetik*

Nga simpatia e madhe për atdheun e sovjetëve, në pohimet e tij, ndër të tjera, Trebeshina thotë:
“Bisedonim dhe për çështje politike. Ishim të mendimit se shpëtimi i botës vjen vetëm nga Bashkimi Sovjetik dhe urrenim shumë amerikanizmin, artin e tyre, mënyrën e jetesës, filozofinë e tyre. Bisedonim për njerëz të ndryshëm, si për shembull për Selman Vaqarrin, Mark Ndojën, Kolë Jakovën, etj, për dashurinë”.
Dëshmitari pohonte se Trebeshina ishte shumë pesimist kur thoshte: “Gjithçka në botë është kot”.

*Tri letrat e Kasem Trebeshinës dërguar Enver Hoxhës*

Dëshmia e Myftiut bën të ditur se Trebeshina i ka dërguar 3 letra Enver Hoxhës. Në të parën i kërkon të largohet nga Partia, në të dytën t’i botohet vepra dhe në të tretën të largohet nga atdheu. Letrën e largimit nga Partia nuk ia kishte lexuar dhe këtë e kishte marë vesh kur e kishin marrë vesh të gjithë. Pastaj dëshmitari pyet pse kishte dërguar letër në KQ të PPSH-së më 29 dhjetor 1953 kundër arrestimit të Kasemit. Ai përgjigjet se sipas mendimit të tij, Kasemi nuk ishte armik, sepse ai nuk kishte gjë kundër RPSH-së, nuk e urrente regjimin, as partinë. Ai nuk ishte me amerikanët, por ishte i papërmbajtur dhe nevrik. Në lidhje me Mark Ndojën, dëshmitari thoshte se ishte njohur në vitin 1950, por nuk i pëlqente si tip sepse fliste për të njëjtat gjëra, fliste për Fishtën dhe ishte dembel. Për këtë shkak kur vinte Marku, Myftiu i thoshte Kasemit të iknin.

*Dëshmia e Esma Agollit*

Më 18 mars 1954 është pyetur aktorja Esma Agolli. Dëshmitarja pohonte se me Kasemin njihej si shokë teatri. Fliste i pakënaqur për mosbotimin e veprave të tij, ndërsa shante veprat e të tjerëve si ato të Kolë Jakovës dhe Dhimitër Shuteriqit.
Më pas e kishte ndalur në rrugë por ajo nuk donte ta takonte pasi ai ishte përjashtuar nga partia. Kasemi i kishte thënë se nuk ishte përjashtuar por kishte dorëzuar vetë teserën dhe se tashti donte të ikte në Zvicër. Esmaja ishte tallur duke i thënë mirë, do të përcjell deri në vapor. Në teatër ai shoqërohej më tepër me Injc Saraçin, Anton Pashkun, Kadri Roshin, Ndrek Shkjezin dhe Viktor Gjokën. Për veprën e Kolës Jakovës “Heronjtë e Vigut” kishte thënë se është kopjuar nga Fishta.

*Dëshmia e Kadri Roshit*

Më 27 mars 1954 Sotir Zavalani pyet Kadri Roshin, i cili thotë se me Kasemin ishte njohur më 1950 kur ishte kthyer nga Çekosllovakia, ndërsa miqësi intime me të kishte pasur më 1953. Pohon armiqësinë që kishte Kasemi me Llazar Siliqin dhe Kolë Jakovën. Në teatër Roshi thotë se Trebeshina nuk kishte qenë fort i lidhur sepse e kishte mendjen të shkonte në Lidhjen e shkrimtarëve pasi e ndjente veten shkrimtar e jo aktor teatri. Roshi thoshte se drama e tij “Heronjtë” ishte vënë në skenë vetëm një herë në skenë dhe ishte ndaluar si vepër e dobët. Në të nuk dilte e plotë dhe si duhej vepra e partisë.

*Avokati i Trebeshinës mbrohet me argumentin e Nexhmije Hoxhës*

Janë interesante faktet se të dy gjyqet ndaj Kasem Trebeshinës janë zhvilluara të mbyllura. Sigurisht procesi ndaj tij nuk kishte vlerën e gjyqit të Koçi Xoxes që të zhvillohej i mbyllur.
Gjyqi është zhvilluar më 24 qershor 1954 dhe trupi gjykues përbëhej nga: Veli Budo – kryetar, Mili Kacadej dhe Petro Martini. Gjykata i cakton Dhimitër Evangjelin avokat, por Kasemi nuk pranon.
Por avokati i tij ka hartuar një notë verbale për mbrojtjen ku shkruan se me një trimëri dhe vetëmohim të rrallë, Kasem Trebeshina dha kontribut të vlefshëm në luftën e lavdishme të popullit me shokun Enver në krye. Shefqet Musaraj e kishte quajtur talent të letërsisë shqiptare. Por Kasemi ndodhej i akuzuar për agjitacion kur ai në fakt pranonte vetëm disa gabime. Kundërshtia kundër shkrimtarëve ishte marrë si kundër partisë. Avokati nxiton se jo vetëm Kasemi por edhe Nexhmije Hoxha në një mbledhje në lidhje kishte kritikuar zhvillimin e letërsisë. Kasemi ka vepruar sipas gjendjes së tij në rënie shpirtërore.
Pavarësisht nga vendimi, Kasem Trebeshina vuan vetëm 11 muaj burg. 


Nga Rushen Alimerko


_Gazeta 55
(21.08.2007)  _

----------


## Albo

*Hetuesi i Sigurimit të Shtetit më 1963: Kasem, ti je shoku ynë*

_Që Kasem Trebeshina e ka fshehur të kaluarën e tij tanimë kjo nuk përbën asnjë lloj dyshimi. Megjithatë në rastet kur ai i duhej të hapej partisë, nuk ngurron të kujtojë kontributin që ka pasur në letrat që dërgon pafundësisht në drejtim të udhëheqjes._

_- Letra e Kasem Trebeshinës drejtuar udhëheqjes ku thotë: “E di Partia ç’kam bërë deri më 1947
- Sekretari personal i Enver Hoxhës interesohet për Trebeshinën_

Që Kasem Trebeshina e ka fshehur të kaluarën e tij tanimë kjo nuk përbën asnjë lloj dyshimi. Megjithatë në rastet kur ai i duhej të hapej partisë, nuk ngurron të kujtojë kontributin që ka pasur në letrat që dërgon pafundësisht në drejtim të udhëheqjes.
Për periudhën deri më 1947 ai mjaftohet duke thënë “e di Partia ç’kam bërë”. Ndërsa punonjësi i Sigurimit nuk nguron t’i thotë “ti je shoku ynë”. Po pse pra ishte “shoku i tyre” Kasem Trebeshina? 

*Letra e Haxhi Kroit për Komitetin e Partisë në Gramsh më 20 nëntor 1963.*

Duket që për Trebeshinën është interesuar drejtpërdrejt sekretari personal i Enver Hoxhës, Haxhi Kroi. Për shkakun e tij, ai i shkruan kështu shokëve të partisë në Gramsh:
“Kasem Trebeshina i internuar në rrethin tuaj, me anë të një letre që i drejton shokut Enver, kërkon t’i hiqet masa e internimit dhe të kthehej në Tiranë.
Të njoftohet i sipërmenduri nga shoku Emin Shuli që e di çështjen, se kërkesa e tij u studiua dhe rezulton se masa e internimit është e drejtë për arsye të fajeve dhe gabimeve të rënda që ka bërë, për të cilat është dënuar me burg nga organet e drejtësisë. Ai përpara ka shprehur pikëpamjet e tij reaksionare në vjershat e pjesët e tij letrare, duke përbuzur atdheun e vet ai pat kërkuar të lejohej të shkonte në Zvicër, gjoja si vend neutral, por që dihet se është vend kapitalist, ka dorëzuar dokumentin e partisë pasi nuk ka dashur të jetë anëtar partie, etj, dhe këto faje akoma nuk po i kupton si duhet, nuk i dënon duke i justifikuar se nuk ka çështje e pretendime politike.
Heqja e masës së internimit është e lidhur e varet direkt nga qëndrimi i tij, nga njohja e fajeve që ka bërë dhe nga përpjekjet që do të bëjë për të kryer sa më mirë punën që i është ngarkuar. Shoku Rita Marko porosit që t’i hiqet dhënia e mësimit të letërsisë dhe të caktohet për të dhënë lëndë të tjera që mund t’i bëjë. Kjo të mos i thuhet atij, por të merren menjëherë masa në këtë drejtim”.

*Kasemi dënoi kundërrevolucionin në Hungari më 1956*

Në një informacion të 14 nëntorit 1963 Vangjel Sotiriadhit i shkruan KQ të PPSH-së për çështjen e Trebeshinës. Në letër thuhet:
“Sipas porosisë së shokut Rita Marko, shkova në Gramsh dhe së bashku me shokun Emin Shuli – sekretar i dytë i Komitetit të Partisë, takuam Kasëm Trebeshinën. Nga bisedimi me të rezultoi:
Kasëm Trebeshina nuk e konsideron të drejtë internimin e tij në Gramsh duke pretenduar se nuk ka gjë politike dhe u munduar ta justifikojë duke thënë se nuk ka qenë kundër vijës së partisë për këtë nuk është çfaqur asnjëherë dhe nuk ka pikëpamje apo plaftormë tjetër nga ajo e partisë. Si fakt tregoi se në vitin 1956 kur u zhvillua konferenca e Tiranës e më vonë u bë kundërrevolucioni në Hungari ai ka mbajtur një qëndrim të mirë dhe në këtë kohë i ka drejtuar një letër shokut Mehmet Shehu me të cilën si qytetar i Republikës Popullore të Shqipërisë solidarizohej me qëndrimin që mbante partia. Tha që kur ka dalë nga burgu nuk është shoqëruar me asnjë njeri por ka bërë jetë shumë të kufizuar duke ndenjur në shtëpi me përjashtim të ndeshjeve sportive që ka frekuentuar vazhdimisht. Theksoi disa herë se pakënaqësitë i ka pasur për çështjet letrare dhe për çështjet politike nuk ka pasur asnjë pretendim. Në fillim tha se ka qenë shkrimtar, poet realist, por me kalimin e kohës u bë idealist. Me qenë se si anëtar i Lidhjes së Shkrimtarëve, nuk iu botuar asgjë, e kërkoi këtë çështje personale në mënyrë shumë të nxituar derisa arriti të dorëzojë teserën e partisë. Dorëzimin e dokumentit të partisë e konsideron një çështje personale, si veprim shumë të nxituar dhe të bërë nga ana e tij nga gjaknxehtësia e mendjemadhësia. Prodhimet letrare që ka pasur tha se i dogji të gjitha sa gjeti shtëpi dhe këtej e tutje nuk do të merret më.
Përsa i takon vendbanimit disa herë e përsëriti se nuk i jepte rëndësi veç t’i hiqet masa e internimit, e cila tregon se mbahet se njeri që tregon rrezikshmëri gjë që nuk i përgjigjet realitetit. Më në fund tha se do t’i pëlqente të shkonte në Maminas të Shijakut atje ku ka shkuar edhe Mehmet Myftiu. Por nga bisedimi u kuptuar se po t’i hiqet masa e internimit mund të banojë në Tiranë se këtu ka familjen, gruan dhe fëmijët. Sipas porosisë së shokut Rita unë i thashë për rrethet ku mund të dërgohet dhe veçanërisht në Tiranë i thashë se nuk ka mundësi.
Për qëndrimin e tij në Gramsh nga bisedimi që bëmë me zv/shefin e degës së Punëve të Brendshme dhe me nëndrejtorin e shkollës 11 vjeçare, rezultoi se nuk ka ndonjë gjë. Drejtori i shkollës ka shkuar dy herë për kontroll në orë të mësimit dhe ka konstatuar se mësimin e jep sipas librit. Banon në një dhomë së bashku me drejtorin e nëndrejtorin e shkollës dhe me një arsimtar tjetër. Jep letërsi në shkollën 11 vjeçare dhe për këtë çfaqi mendimin se nuk i pëlqen të japë letërsi, pasi nuk dëshiron të merret me këtë punë e se do të ishte më mirë të japë histori. Shoku Emin tha, kur u largua Kasemi se këtë çështje e kishin parë që kur vajti në Gramsh, por nuk kishin mundur ta zgjidhnin për arsye se arsimtari që jep histori jep edhe rusisht e por të hiqnin historinë, punë tjetër nuk bënte dot e i mbeteshin shumë pak orë”.

*“E di partia ç’kam bërë deri më 1947”*

Në letrën e 14 dhjetorit 1963 drejtuar Komitetit Qendror të PPSH-së, Kasëm Trebeshina, i kujton Partisë se ajo e di mirë se ç’ka bërë ai deri në vitin 1947, që është pikërisht koha kur ka shërbyer aktivisht në organet e Sigurimit të Shtetit. Në letër ai thotë se më 4 dhjetor 1963, e kishte thirrur në zyrën e tij, në Komitetin e Partisë për Rrethin e Gramshit, sekretari i parë i këtij rrethi, e, ndër të tjera e kishte këshilluar t’i drejtohej Komiteti Qendror për të kërkuar zgjidhjen e punës sime. Duke e ndarë letrën e tij në 9 pjesë, në pikën e parë, Trebeshina shkruan: 

“1- Aktiviteti im gjer më 1947 dihet nga ai komitet, prandaj nuk po e prek”.

Duke e vazhduar më tej sqarimin e pozitës së vet, shkruan:

“3- Pasi humba të ardhmen time si ushtarak, u mundova të gjenj një rrugë tjetër në jetë dhe zgjodha pasi u rropata pak (duke bërë edhe gabime të dëmshme, psh lënia e shkollës) letërsinë. Këtë e zgjodha sepse kur isha i vogël kisha bërë gjëra të ndryshme. Që nga 1948 – 1952 shkrova disa vepra me përmbajtje të shëndoshë socialiste si “Reforma” (1948), “Mbeturinat” (1949), “Të rinj të kohës sonë” (1949). Dy të parat pjesë teatrale dhe e treta roman. Në mënyrë të pakuptueshme për mua, u luftova dhe nuk pata asnjë përkrahje, përkundrazi më trajtuan me një mosbesim të theksuar dhe me ofeza të vazhdueshme (nga ana e shkrimtarëve të ndryshëm). Pasi kërkoi me këmbëngulje organizata e partisë e teatrit popullor, komiteti i partisë për Tiranën mori romanin tim “Të rinj të kohës sonë” dhe ia dha Lidhjes së Shkrimtarëve të Shqipërisë për t’a parë. Në përfundim më 31 maj 1951 më thërritën në Komitetin e Partisë shoqja Fiqret Shehu më komunikoi opinionin e Lidhjes së Shkrimtarëve (opinion i shfaqur nëpërmjet ish-kryetarit të Lidhjes, shokut Shefqet Musaraj): “Vepra është shumë e bukur, e shkruar sipas metodës së realizmit socialist dhe në të duket një analizë psikologjike e hollë prej mjeshtri. Gjuha është shumë e bukur, si ajo e Naimit”. Megjithatë edhe kjo vepër nuk e pa dritën e botimit. E pabotuar mbetet edhe sot e kësaj dite.

4- I dëshpëruar nga sa më sipër , fillova të pi dhe të bëj një jetë të pahijshme, jetë që unë e dënoj pa rezerva dhe në është se nuk e zgjas më shumë, këtë e bëj se më vjen turp t’i kujtonj atë gjëra kur kam kaluar nga Don Kishoti tek sentimenti. Ishte në këtë kohë që ika nga Partia duke mos gjetur as kohën dhe as vendin për të zgjidhur punët e mia. Ai veprim si dhe veprimet e mëvonshme që më çuan gjer në burg, kanë qenë të pafalshme dhe të dënueshme. Megjithatë nuk duhen që të merren tepër seriozisht se vijnë era budallallëk dhe nga ana tjetër, unë nuk vë ndonjë vend tjetër mbi vendin tim, qoftë ky edhe Zvicra! Unë jam shqiptar me të gjitha të mirat e të ligat dhe këtu dua të vdes pranë njerëzve të mi. Pra veprimet e mia kanë qenë të nxituara, jo të arsyeshme dhe përbëjnë gabime të rënda. Si përfundim unë si anëtar partie, kam kryer veprime të dënueshme. Prandaj para Partisë, për këto veprime, nuk mund të dal i larë.

5. Botimi i “Krujës së Çliruar” pas dëbimit nga partia ka qenë i pamjaftueshëm për dy arsye:
a. Se vepra nuk ishte nga më të rëndësishmet.
b.Se duhej të ishte bërë më parë që unë të mos mbetesha me kokë mënjanë para anëtarëve të tjerë të Lidhjes (më 2 prill 1953 u konsiderova si njeri që nuk mu kishte pasur punë të dukë – nga Dh. S. Shuteriqi dhe para opinionit publik. 

6. Pasi kam dalë nga burgu jam munduar se mos gjej ndonjë rrugë afrimi dhe pajtimi me shoqërinë. Në këtë drejtim nuk kam gjetur rrugën më të shkurtër dhe më të mirë, po shkrova disa poema sipas metodës së realizmit socialist, si “Në katër stinët”, “Majë preshit”. Duket edhe me këto nuk kam ditur, i ndryshuar shpirtërisht të shkoj më tutje. Këtu duhet të përmend edhe këtë fakt: në mbledhjen e fundit të organizatës bazë të Lidhjes, unë pyeta: “A u duhen veprat e mia të realizmit socialist, apo t’i djeg?”. Shoku Manush Myftiu m’u përgjigj: “Mund t’i djegësh kur të dojë qejfi”. Kështu unë kur dola nga burgu i mblodha të gjitha dhe i dogja. Por për të dëshmuar për periudhën e parë timen, kanë mbetur disa vepra që nuk munda t’i gjej në kohën e djegies. Më në fund pas një peripecie të gjatë erdhi edhe botimi i fundit, ai i “Artanit dhe Mines”. Nuk dua të them asnjë fjalë për veprën, por vargje më të dobëta se kërkesa minimale artistike, aty nuk ka; prandaj ofeza që më bënë duke më paguar me 8 lekë (si folklor) gjysmën e veprës ishte e pavend..

7. Më 1956, në mars, shoku Manush Myftiu më ka komunikuar se unë nuk kisha ndonjë faj, por gabime dhe sherre me shkrimtarët, gabime që rëndonin gjysëm për gjysëm mbi mua dhe mbi ato. Po atëherë më tha që të kërkoja vendin ku donja të punoja dhe kur unë e lashë në dorën e tij, më premtoi se do të më gjenin një vend të mirë., sipas mundësive dhe aftësive të mia. Ky premtim nuk u vu në jetë asnjëherë. Më vonë kur e pashë se nuk u bë gjë, kërkova disa herë me radhë që të kalonja si përkthyes, pasi puna në bibliotekë më dëmtonte rëndë shëndetin. Për këtë gjë m’u përgjigjen se nuk kishte vend, kur në të vërtetë pak më vonë u muar një njeri tjetër. Nuk mund të mos arrij në përfundimin se ai vend, nuk m’u dha vetëm e vetëm për të më mbajtur nën presion. Kjo gjë më ka habitur dhe dëshpëruar shumë, sa edhe tashti ndjehem shumë i prekur.

8. Më 18 maj 1962 u internova. Gjatë vjetëve të fundit, unë kam qenë një njeri i izoluar, me lidhje fare të pakta me jetën, prandaj u çudita shumë kur më internuan, sidomos kur gjeneralët Nevzat Haznedari dhe Petrit Hakani së bashku me kolonel Filat Muçon më prekën në çështjen e revizionizmit dhe të Hrushçovit. Nuk e kam parë, nuk e shoh dhe nuk do ta shoh me vend që si rrjedhim i izolimit tim, të merret kjo masë e rëndë internimi. Unë protestova kundër kësaj dhe më 6 qershor 1963, kur mbahesha jashtë ligjit, erdhën shokët Nevzat Haznedari dhe Raqi Zavalani dhe më komunikuan se do të më lironin dhe më pyetën se në cilin qytet do të dëshironja të rrinja përkohësisht, sa të bindeshin për të më kthyer në Tiranë. U përgjigja se për mua kjo ishte e barabartë me vdekjen. Të nesërmen biseduam prapë me shokun Nevzat dhe unë i përsërita kërkesën time për të më vendosur në Tiranë, si mësues ose si përkthyer i inglishtes. Ai më tha se këto gjë do ta referonte më lart. Kjo bisedë vazhdoi po me shokët e lartpërmendur dhe më 11 shtator 1963 dhe më 13 shtator 1963 në spitalin e burgut Tiranë. Aty më komunikuan se do të shkonja në Gramsh, i lirë si mësonjës, më garantuan se nuk më hiqej pasaportizimi nga Tirana dhe se kur të kthesha do të më vendosnin si përkthyes në ndërmarrjen e botimeve. Sikurse u kam shkruar edhe në letra të tjera(udhëheqjes), nuk e kam pranuar këtë hedhje në Gramsh. Në bisedën që kemi më 30 shtator 1963 me shokun Raqi Zavalani, po në spitalin e burgut, më tha: “Ti je shoku ynë, po në nuk mund të të sjellim menjëherë në Tiranë. Puno gjashtë muaj në Gramsh dhe pastaj hajde këtu të të vendosim në ndërmarrjen e botimeve. Kjo shkuarje atje është e domosdoshme për opinionin publik”.
Po këtë gjë ia kishin komunikuar edhe familjes sime. Përfundimi i bisedës së 13 dhe 30 shtatorit 1963 qe ky: unë do të rrinja 10 ditë në Tiranë, pastaj do të nisesha në krye të detyrës, i lirë me pasaportizim në Tiranë dhe në fund të marsit do të vendosesha difinitivisht në NSHB Tiranë. Nga këto nuk u bë asgjë. Këtu më komunikuan se isha dënuar me 5 vjet internim.

9. Më 12 shtator 1963 shoqja Vangjelo Sotiriadhi më komunikoi përgjigjen e letrave të mia udhëheqjes dhe më tha të vendosesha (me ose pa familje), në Elbasan, Rrogozhinë, Kavajë dhe Shijak. Kjo formë tjetër internimi nuk m’u duke e drejtë dhe u përgjigja se kërkonja të më hiqej çdo masë internimi, pasi nuk kam kryer asnjë krim politik, dhe pasi internimi ishte një masë shumë e madhe karshi një njeriu që ka bërë për 9 vjet një jetë të izoluar prej oshënari.

Duke e përfunduar këtë letër, unë i lutem atij Komiteti Qendror që të më heqë çdo masë internimi, pasi gabimet e mia të rënda letrare që nuk arrijnë në një nivel teorik, nuk janë bërë me qëllime të caktuara. Nga ana tjetër unë heq dorë nga çdo aktivitet letra dhe prej momentit të lirimit do të shikoj vetëm detyrat e mia familjare dhe detyrimet që kam karshi shtetit. Duke qenë shumë i sëmurë dhe në paaftësi pune, u lutem që për një periudhë prej të paktën gjysmë viti të mbetem pa asnjë angazhim në punë. Përveç kësaj unë jam gati që me t’u liruar të mbyllen për gjithnjë në shtëpinë time.

Duke e mbyllur këtë letër, po ju lutem edhe njëherë që të ndërhyni për lirimin tim, duke patur parasysh se me vendimit tuaj do të më shpëtoi nga një fatkeqësi.

Mbetem me shpresën e përgjigjes suaj,

Me respekt
Kasëm Trebeshina
Gramsh, 5 dhjetor 1963


_Nga Rushen Alimerko


Gazeta 55
(23.08.2007)_

----------


## Albo

*Trebeshina më 1981: "Për mua nuk ka atdhe"*

_- Mohimi për herë të dytë i atdheut nga Kasem Trebeshina 
- Procesi gjyqësor i 1981-t vetëm me një gjyqtar dhe prap me dyer të mbyllura_

Burimet arkivore bëjnë të ditura se Trebeshina me pozitën e tij ishte bërë problem në lagjen ku banonte. Ai nuk punonte dhe nisur nga kjo, më 22 qershor 1980 për kryesinë e Frontit të bllokut 3, kryetari njoftonte se Trebeshina kurrë nuk punonte në lagje.
Dënimi tjetër i Kasëm Trebeshinës për agjitacion e propagandë për shkak të mosvotimit në zgjedhjet vendore të atij viti. Sërish ai dënohet me dyer të mbyllura. Sërish vërehet butësi. Madje një gjyqtar i vetëm zhvillon gjykimin. Si edhe herën e parë, gjyqi zhvillohet me dyer të mbyllura.

*Një gjykatës*

Kasemi është arrestuar më 16 prill 1980. Këtë herë puna kishte filluar për mosvotim. akuzohej për krimin e agjitacionit e propagandës. Prokurori kërkoi 10 vjet burg si dhe 5 vjet internim. 
Më 21 shkurt 1981 gjyqtari Agron Lamaj ia ka vendosur fillimin e gjykimit më 5 mars 1981. Për këtë qëllim do të thirreshin dëshmitarët: Adriana Peti, Tefta Pikuli, Nazim Shtino, Ora Pelingu, Xhavit gjata, Nestor Polimeri (nga psikiatriku, spitali nr.5), Jorgo Bllaci, Adem Avdo, Pertef Isufaj, Mehmet Myftiu, Ruzhdi Pulaha, Bashkim Kuçuku, Resul Bedo dhe Llambro Ruci (Lidhja e Shkrimtarëve), të cilit vinin kryesisht nga spitali dhe nga bota e letrave.

*Trebeshina pa atdhe*

Urrejtja e Trebeshinës për atdheun sillet edhe pas shumë vitesh në opinion. Ai i ka deklaruar Adem Avdos: "Për mua nuk ka atdhe". Sado që midis deklarimit të parë (të vitit 1953) për të shkuar në Zvicër dhe pohimit të dytë se për të nuk ka atdhe, ka ndryshime, thelbi ngelet po ai, urrejtja ndaj atdheut.
Më 19 mars 1981 dënohet me 9 vjet heqje lirie, por i jepet dënim plotësues 5 vjet internim. Dokumentet arkivore nuk kanë asnjë shënim se kur ka dalë nga burgu. E sigurt është se edhe këtë herë nuk ka plotësuar kohën e mëtuar në vendimin e gjykatës.

*"Nuk i jam kundërvënë ndonjëherë RPSSH-së"*

Katër ditë më vonë Kasemi i shkruan gjykatës së lartë për prishjen e vendimit, duke quajtur të rëndë. Në letër ai thotë se gjatë luftës ishte plagosur 2 herë dhe se me armikun nuk kishte pasur lidhje. Nuk kërkonte t'ju kundërvihej ligjeve të RPSSH-së. Letra e tij drejtuar udhëheqjes nuk kishte qëllim armiqësor, por kjo vinte nga gjendja e rënduar shëndetësore. Dëshmitë i quante të trilluara me qëllim për të armiqësuar atë me partinë. Ndërsa krijimtaria kishte të bënte me gjendjen e tij shëndetësore.
Më 20 prill 1981 shprehet eksperti mjekësor se është i përgjegjshëm për krimin e kryer.
Më 18 prill 1981 kolegji penal i Gjykatës së Lartë ka lënë në fuqi vendimin.

*Ekspertiza mjeko-ligjore e Kasem Trebeshinës më 1981*

Drejtoria e Punëve të Brendshme e Tiranës ka dërguar për ekspertim psikiatrik - ligjor, Kasem Hysen Trebeshinën. Në shënim thuhej se më 1953 Kasemi ka braktisur punën dhe më 1954 është dënuar me 3 vjet heqje lirie nga të cilat ka bërë 11 muaj. Në 1962 është internuar me 5 vjet, por është falur prapë dhe ka bërë 2.5 vjet.
Njihej si tip shumë gjaknxehtë që i dukej sikur nuk e donin. Në vitet 1965 dhe 1966 i janë gjetur dy testamente ku shprehte mendime se do të vetëvritej. Ka qëndruar vite të tëra pa punë, megjithëse një gjë e tillë i është ofruar prej pushtetit. Në krijimtarinë e tij ai ka shkruar për personazhe ireale si për mumje, hije, me nishan.
"Ai duket se është diktator dhe fanatik në familje dhe në shoqëri". Kjo vinte se ngaqë kujtonte se të gjithë ishin kundër tij.
Si përfundim mjekët mendonin se Kasemi ishte "psikopat paranojak i dekonspiruar dhe veprën penale e ka kryer nën ndikimin e ideve delikate", " nuk është i përgjegjshëm karshi ligjit për veprën penale që ka kryer" dhe për këtë të "dërgohej për mjekim të detyruar në spitalin neuropsikiatrik të Elbasanit".

Nga Rushen Alimerko





Letër në redaksi

*Kasem Trebeshina vodhi bibliotekën e avokatit Abaz Omari*

_Dëshmi tronditëse për ish shefin e degës së Punëve të Brendshme të Fierit, Kasem Trebeshina_

E nderuara gazeta "55"!

Marr shkas nga një shkrim të botuar në gazetën tuaj mbi zotin Kasem Trebeshina, për të paraqitur një ngjarje të hidhur të vitit të mbrapshtë 1945.
Zotëria i përmendur në vitin kur mbi vendin tonë po shtrihej zezona komuniste ka qenë kryetar i degës së punëve të brendshme të qytetit të Fierit.
Dhe me pushtetin e pakufizuar që zotëronte plaçkiti shtëpinë e avokat Abaz Omarit, gjithë plaçkën dhe mbi te gjitha dhe bibliotekën e cila në atë kohë çmohej nga rrethet intelektuale si një nga më të kompletuarat dhe me cilësorja.
Abaz Omari kishte kryer dy fakultete në Francë, një për drejtësi në Montpelie dhe një tjetër në Paris në Universitetin e Sorbonës.
Në jetën politike të kohës ishte në krye të Partisë Social Demokrate bashkë me Skënder Muçon dhe me Musine Kokalarin, me të cilën dhe ishte farefisni.
Gjithashtu nëna e tij ishte vajza e xhaxhait të Enver Hoxhës pra diktatori e kishte nip dhe kjo qe fatkeqësia e tij, pasi me një urdhër të këtij në kohën kur ishte kryeministër dënohet me vdekje në Berat dhe pushkatohet menjëherë. Familja e tij zotëron telegramin e dërguar nga Enver Hoxha që kërkon informacion për datën e pushkatimit. Nuk dihen rrethanat e ekzekutimit por pas çlirimit, dua të them pas vitit 1991, pas shumë kërkimesh të gjata kur ju gjet vendi i varrimit, skeleti i tij qe pa kokë. Diktatori urrejtjen e tij kundrejt këtij njeriu me një kulture fine e ka shprehur dhe ne librat e tij.
Bibliotekën, Kasem Trebeshina e kishte ndarë me vëllanë e tij Muzafer dhe nipin e tij Fatos ndërsa sot e zotëron të tërën.
Që të pastrojë shpirtin më përpara se të hiqet si gjoja disident dhe trim i madh duhet t'ju ktheje trashëgimtarëve të të ndjerit bibliotekën dhe t'ju kërkojë falje pasi vinë nga një fis fisnik shume i degjuar.
Abas Omari ishte dhe kushëri me Bahri Omarin dhe veç asaj dhe mjaft i afërt me të.
Letërshkruesi të ndjerin e kishte dajë pasi motra e tij qe martuar me Nexhat Peshkëpinë, një nga krerët e Ballit Kombëtar dhe kryeredaktori i gazetës "Shqiptari i Lirë" në New York.
Kur emri i Kasem Trebeshinës u përmend në gazetën "Shekulli" 6 muaj të shkuara, i dërgova kësaj të përditshme një letër të tillë dhe nuk mora përgjigje. Dhe është e kuptueshme për mentalitetin që ka stafi i kësaj.
Kjo ngjarje na hidhëron dhe sot pas 60-vjetësh pasi ata që e kanë njohur e çmonin për kulturën e tij të gjerë dhe mbi të gjitha për karakterin e tij të butë shumë njerëzor.
Dhe sa herë që përmenden emrat e Enver Hoxhës dhe Kasem Trebeshinës vetëkuptohen ndjenjat tona.
Për sa shkrova me lart, jam gati të përballohem me këdo që do të guxojë të me vejë në dyshim të vërtetën e kësaj ndodhie te kobshme

Sinqerisht,

Edmond Peshkopia.


Gazeta 55
(24.08.2007)

----------


## Albo

*Kasem Trebeshina, fenomen letrar apo politik?!*

- Një turp për katedrat dhe profesoratin e letërsisë, kur hesht për veprën “Mekami” të Trebeshinës - Nevoja e një hetimi për vrasjet e dokumentuara të Trebeshinës - Një komunist terrorist, i egër dhe bashkëthemelues i policisë politike vrasëse, nën çadrën e Mugoshës dhe të të gjithë serbëve pasues - Trebeshina deklaron: “Nuk kam atdhe, unë jam turk” dhe themelon të parin rast në botë të armiqësisë së një shkrimtari me fijelidhjet atdhetare kombëtare. - Ata që e dënuan, sot e mbrojnë, duke e futur në një qark absurd. Kush ishte armiku i Partisë: ky apo hetuesi i tij, që e mbron sot?!

*Redaksionale*

I kemi patur të gjitha dëshirat, mundësitë dhe arsyet sentimentale, personale e karakteriale, që ta shohim me simpati ose objektivisht figurën e Kasem Trebeshinës. Padyshim që, në këtë llumhane keqkuptimesh e keqpërdorimesh të njerëzve e konflikteve, figura e Kasem Trebeshinës qëndron në krye. Një përpjekje njerëzish të trallosur kanë dashur ta vendosin me artikuj panagjerikë, në krye të letrave shqipe dhe sponsorizuar nga konteksti i vazhdimësisë së kritereve komuniste, edhe në ditët tona, ku kjo shpurë dashamirësish të Kasemit shkoi deri aty, sa ta bëjnë hero apo emblemë edhe të një qëndrimi politik disident, etj, etj(!)
Shëmtia arrin kulmin kur zelltarë pak të regjistruar në punëra të zeza gjatë viteve të komunizmit, ose vegla dhe naivë në fushën e letrave, arrijnë të çojnë këtë njeri në nivelin e qitjes, kundër Ismail Kadaresë. Pra, Kasem Trebeshina, jeta dhe shkrimet e tij janë keqpërdorur me një frymëzim të tillë, sa të ngrenë një argument të paqenë, për të goditur emblemën e letërsisë shqipe, Ismail Kadare. 
Natyrisht, përdorimi i Trebeshinës dhe shndërrimi i Kadaresë në një shënjestër prej këtij grupimi, është një nga punët e hijes së zezë të komunizmit që vërtitet ende dhe është në gjendje të krijojë viktima e realitete të paqena. 
Nëqoftëse Kasem Trebeshina do të konkurronte në opinionin shqiptar si shkrimtar, i papërzier me formate të tjera, ai do të kishte një procedim normal ku, herë do të fitonte më shumë se ç’i takon e herë nuk do merrte as atë që i takon. Dhe me kohë do rezultonte ajo që është e vërtetë. Por “fenomeni Trebeshina”, si nevojë e një filozofie dhe një grupimi që të kujton batalionin “Hakmarrja”, tregon se segmente të shoqërisë sonë intelektuale janë të infektuara rëndë nga veset dhe bëmat që ndodhen nëpër arkivë. 
Më së fundi, ne kemi në duar një monografi për Kasem Trebeshinën, në të cilën dallohen shumë stile të shkruari, vende-vende ka zbërthime estetiko-filozofike që s’kanë lidhje fare me Trebeshinën si shkrimtar dhe me veprën e tij. Për fat të keq, ka edhe një parathënie të një kushëriri të vet, që ndoshta mund të mos ishte fare, jo pse ka të bëjë me kushëririn e tij, por për një gjë edhe më të madhe: sepse parathënësi zbulon se sa i nevojshëm është Trebeshina për të ndërtuar sisteme vlerash të rreme dhe për të mbajtur gjallë, mirëfilltas “heronj të heshtur”.
Por, le t’i marrim me radhë disa nga çështjet themelore rreth kësaj figure: 
E para, Trebeshina na qenkësh anëtar i Grupit Komunist i Shkodrës, por me veprimtari në Elbasan dhe më pas në Fier! Grupi i Shkodrës, siç thuhet në monografi, vajti deri në Beograd t’i merrte udhëzimet për shndërrimin, nga grup në parti. Pastaj, po në monografinë panagjerike të Trebeshinës, thuhet se ky është i vetmi anëtar i Grupit Komunist të Shkodrës, që mbeti gjallë! Por ne e dimë tashmë sistemin vrastar në PKSH dhe, sa më vonë të vriteshe, më i ngarkuar me krime ishe! Pale të mbeteshe gjallë! Pastaj, Trebeshina i përket nomenklaturës së zv/komisarëve që ishin totalisht kompetencë e Dushan Mugoshës dhe e shërbimit informativ dhe qendra realisht terroriste e vrastare përbrenda komunitetit partizan. 
Si është e mundur që pranohen dy vrasje të bëra nga Kasem Trebeshina, Jani Milo i Himarës dhe një bashkëluftëtar i tij, konkurrent që e vret pas shpine, me dorën e vet?! Dhe sa e turpshme është që një poeteshë e paraqet Trebeshinën si humanist! Si qenka humanist një vrasës!? Që nesër, normalisht mund të fillosh hetimin për të dy këto vrasje dhe për të tjera, të cilat i janë ngarkuar grupit të Koçi Xoxes, nga Ponc Pilati, po kur Trebeshina ishte nomenklaturë direkte e tij dhe e Beogradit. Si një nga pesë themeluesit shqiptarë të Sigurimit të Shtetit, që vriste vetëm shqiptarë, edhe Kasem Trebeshina, vetëm shqiptarë vrau! Ky antifashist, antinazist përshkruan faqe të tëra sesi kishte falur një oficer madhor gjerman dhe vret bashkëqytetarin e tij(!) Pra, është krejt në kuadrin e komunistëve terroristë që ndezën luftën civile, vëllavrasëse, me porosi të Beogradit. Këto janë të shkruara, e bardha në të zezë, nga adhuruesit e tij. Atëherë, si nuk shikohen këto, ashtu siç shikohen tek të tjerët?! Është një pamje e trishtueshme dhe shumë e dhimbshme! Megjithëse, në gjithë dënimet e tij dhe korrespodencat e tij, ai përpiqet ta bindë udhëheqjen se nuk është armik i Partisë, atëherë, si mund t’i pranojmë frazat propagandistike të tij antifashiste apo anti-Rusi?! 
Jemi kundër përmendjes që, në të shkuarën ke shkruar këtë vepër apo atë vepër! Shkrimtari shkruan çfarë i do qejfi e çfarë i shkrep dhe ai, më shumë se të tjerët ka të drejtën e ndryshimit, por duhet të jetë koherent në humanizmin e tij dhe në karakterin progresist të veprës, që ajo të jetë qytetëruese e përparimtare. Dhe poema e Trebeshinës për Stalinin, botuar në “ZP” në 1953, nuk është e drejtë t’i përmendet pse e shkroi, por është e drejtë t’i thuhet se “ti zotëri e ke ruajtur koherencën terroriste, deri në atë çast dhe për më tepër akoma, mos grij lakra për kolegët, se kanë shkruar këtë apo atë!” Është trishtuese sesi një intelektual, qoftë edhe i nivelit mesatar, pale ata që janë studiues të mirëfilltë të letërsisë apo ata që kanë integritet si shkencëtarë të mendjes, të gëlltisin një episod kriminal të jetës të këtij njeriu. Ai kërkon të pushkatojë dy çifte që duan të martohen gjatë Luftës dhe këmbëngul për vrasjen e tyre. Nuk u bindet eprorëve dhe kërkon t’i marrë frymën, edhe asaj fijeje ajrore romantizante e njerëzore të asaj periudhe. Një shkrimtar që ngrihet kundër dashurisë! Rast unikal! 
Gjithë periudha e Luftës dhe e pas-Luftës, në funksionet terroriste të tij, deri kur operativi i thotë “ti je shoku ynë”, tregojnë se ka një jetë, të cilës nuk mund t’i anashkalosh fakte kaq të rënda. 
“Çështja Trebeshina” bëhet më e rëndë kur, pas kësaj veprimtarie, ku po fusim edhe periudhën e burgut, lindin pyetje e pikëpyetje nga më të çuditshmet. Por, po e lëmë mënjanë këtë dhe po shohim Trebeshinën-shkrimtar. 
Kasem Trebeshina, autori i romanit “Mekami”, dëshmon me këtë vepër se është shkrimtari më racist e antishqiptar, duke lënë pas Ivo Andriçin e Çubrilloviçin. Nuk ka asnjë vepër letrare në botë, nuk ka asnjë shkresë zyrtare, në asnjë lloj regjimi, i huaj apo i vendit, që të urrejë me përmasa llahtari racën shqiptare, kombin shqiptar, trevat shqiptare. Eshtë një turp për profesoratin letrar shqiptar, që nuk e ka denoncuar këtë vepër si fëlliqtinë më të madhe të shkruar ndonjëherë, si urrejtje për shqiptarët. 
Ky roman luan brenda një “melodi turke” dhe tregon sesi një familje turke ka ardhur dhe është vendosur në trevën e jugut shqiptar e i gjen këtu shqiptarët, të krishterë dhe i akuzon ata që jetojnë në vendin e tyre, në pronën e tyre, në doket dhe zakonet e tyre, se shqiptarët janë të pabesë, janë vrasës, gratë dhe vajzat e tyre përdoren prej prindërve dhe vëllezërve për prostitucion me osmanët dhe se morali, virtyti, i përket vetëm famlijes së tij (Kasemit), që ka ardhur nga një vend i Azisë, me një emër që ka në bazë fjalën “suma”. Ka një dokument historik që një sulltan ka përzënë disa bashkatdhetarë nga kjo Suma, në drejtim të Ballkanit dhe ky osman që është katragjysh i Kasemit, me gjithë sumaxhinjtë e tjerë, na sjellka moralin, kulturën, në mesin e shqiptarëve që quhen Spiro dhe Angjelina(!) Ky është një banditizëm i vërtetë dhe një spekulim i pamasë. Mallkimi do të ishte shumë i dobët për këtë autor që i urren shqiptarët, duke përdorur një dredhi e cila është sot në strategjinë themelore të veprimtarisë serbo-ruse, në drejtim të botës shqiptare. 
Bëjmë pjesë në njerëzit që vlerësojnë dhe çmojnë miqësinë turko–shqiptare. Në gazetën tonë nuk ka të krahasuar me asnjë gazetë tjetër, kontributi dhe vlerësimi për miqësinë mes shqiptarëve e turqve. Dhe për këtë, nuk është në dijeni vetëm lexuesi, por gjithkush që është i interesuar në të dy vendet, dhe te fqinjët e largët e të afërt. Por, nëse ka një atentat për këtë miqësi, kjo është loja e Trebeshinës. Ai nuk e ka hallin dhe nuk e thotë se “jam turk”, sepse e do dhe e beson këtë. Jo, ai zbaton egërsisht tezën serbe, që t’i heqë karakterin perëndimor botës shqiptare, dhe në genocidet e saj, dhe politikat e saj ndaj shqiptarëve, t’i paraqesë ata si turq. Po, nëse janë turq, ku është miqësia shqiptaro- turke?! Se del që është miqësia dhe lidhja turko-turke!!!
Disa nga deportimet e shqiptarëve nga Kosova dhe Maqedonia janë bërë me këtë pretekst. Dhe është angazhuar një makineri e rëndë bankare e politike në drejtim të kësaj teze, për t’i dhënë një hapësirë më të madhe luftës kundër shqiptarëve dhe për ta zotëruar Ballkanin, totalisht sllavët dhe grekët e rinj. Dhe Trebeshina e boton këtë libër në Kosovë, vetëm katër vjet para deportimit të ri të shqiptarëve, dhe është një përgjegjësi e rëndë për botuesin dhe një turp i pashlyer që mbajnë për këtë vepër perverse, genocidiste, dhe Trebeshina mbetet mik i serbëve, dhe i teorisë së tyre, dhe i shërbimeve të tyre, kur bën pohime të tilla. 
Ia kujtojmë Trebeshinës këtë, se edhe Hrushovi, këtë ka thënë, se “Shqipëria na duhej si vend islamik”. Në vitin 1981, në dramën “Tokë e ndezur”, të shfaqur në Elbasan, gjatë mbledhjes së materialit, dokumentet ku serbët falsifikonin shkresa për t’i nxjerrë të gjithë shqiptarët, turq, si fakt monstruoz, u shfaqën në një dialog të tillë: 
- Serbi: Ju, Ramë Ulnika, duhet të shkoni në Anadoll se atje janë tokat tuaja!
- Ramë Ulnika: Kurrë, jemi që me diellin në këto toka!
Kjo është përgjigje edhe për Trebeshinën, këtë gjenerator të urrejtjes antishqiptare!
Natyrisht, këtu kalon edhe në problem tjetër, që ka të bëjë me një fakt më të thjeshtë e më pragmatist. Ky njeri që thotë, “unë nuk jam shqiptar”, përse kërkon sponsorizim në Ministrinë e Kulturës së shtetit shqiptar?! Përse nuk i drejtohet ministrisë së shtetit turk?! Ky njeri mashtron kur thotë se “nuk më botohen veprat”, kur vetëm në vitet e fundit i janë botuar 15 të tilla, të shoqëruara me tema disertacioni apo profesorati; dertet ia ngarkon shtetit shqiptar e lavdet, një shteti tjetër. 
Nëse ka një vlerë të pakontestueshme shkrimtari, kjo është lidhja me kombin. Ky njeri, pesë veta që ka vrarë, janë shqiptarë dhe ka falur një major nazist. Ka drejtuar Sigurimin e Shtetit, kriminal, vrastar, në distrikte serioze të tij, në periudhën më gjakatare të këtij institucioni. Për këtë njeri që thotë “s’kam atdhe, unë jam turk”, atëherë, me thënë të drejtën, duhet të shprehim diçka, për të qenë realistë. Ore, ky njeri nuk ka faj fare, ky, dhe “Mekamin”, dhe deklaratat i ka në dritën e diellit?! Këta që e pasojnë, ç’janë e përse u duhet ky?! Çfarë përfaqësojnë e me se duhet ta ushqejnë këtë opinion, këtë sistem vlerash të brishta e të pangritura akoma?! Ç’është ky grup pune, i qepur e i atashuar pranë Kasemit?!
Mbase duhet pak durim dhe pak kërkim në arkiv... 

_Gazeta 55
(25.08.2007)_

----------


## Albo

*Dosjet e rreme që s’fshehin dot të vërtetën*

Mekanizmi që prodhoi krimin e diktaturës, po përpiqet ta shndërrojë median në lavatriçen e vet, përmes përdhosjes së gjinisë së dossierit, me falsifikime e grafomani që fshehin të vërtetën. Kur ndodh që krimi zbardhet, pjesa e dytë e skemës shoqërohet me mallkimin e botuesit dhe keqardhjen për viktimën, që u turpërua, pas një jete të tërë prej xhelati. Pas zbulimit të të vërtetave për Kasem Trebeshinën, s’është vendi për industri keqardhjeje, por vetëm për “mea culpa”, nëse shkrimtari është penduar për aktivitetin antikombëtar prej 50 vjetësh në Sigurimin e Shtetit 

Zhvillimet e vrullshme të medias tonë, të cilat njihen tashmë prej të gjithëve, nuk mund të fshehin kurthin e frikshëm të dosjeve të rreme, që po i konsumojmë përditë në faqet e gazetave. Ato vijnë lumë, pa asnjë kriter, por veç me synimin inteligjent të përdhosjes së çfarëdolloj përpjekjeje për të zbardhur realitetet e mbytura nga trukimi gjakatar i superstrukturës së diktaturës komuniste. Po konsumojmë përditë dossierë, të cilët në vetvete nuk meritojnë të demonizohen, se janë të paarrirë nga pikëpamja profesionale, pasi, si kudo, edhe në këtë gjini të publicistikës, i kemi përshkallëzimet e cilësisë. Faqet e para të gazetave tona po demonizohen përditë, për shkak se janë përmbytur nga mekanizmi inteligjent i grafomanisë, i mungesës së fakteve, por i konsumimit të nevojës së domosdoshme për të folur mbi të kaluarën. Atëherë, derisa duhet të flasim, më mirë po flasim kot, s’po sjellim asnjë fakt të ri, s’po lodhemi duke shkuar deri tek arkivët, as tek dëshmitarët okularë të ngjarjeve, por me llafet e mejhanes ngjitur, po kullandrisim disa dossierë. Ata shpërndahen vrik e, më pas kemi përthyerjen e realitetit në qindra përshkallëzime, ku duket sheshit se detyra më e vështirë është zbulimi i versionit të vërtetë të ngjarjes. Për shembull, ndër dossierët tanë, zbulojmë se Enver Hoxha kishte marrë këshilla nga Ali Kelmendi, edhe 3 muaj pasi kominternisti ishte ndarë nga jeta, sepse kështu i duhej kalemxhiut të porositur. Marrim vesh se si, Nako Spiru apo Qemal Stafa, kishin qenë të fejuar me të gjitha femrat e lëvizjes komuniste, paçka se secili prej tyre nuk kishte patur kohë fizike për t’i konsumuar pasionet, meqë vdiqën pa i mbushur të 30-at...
Numërimet mund të vazhdojnë pafund, për të portretizuar tollovinë që zotëron sot në gjininë e dossierëve. Është një tollovi inteligjente, e kurdisur nga mendja e atyre që nuk e pëlqejnë rishkrimin, e shkruar nga ata që janë të dashuruar me delirin e heroit, të cilin e gatuan vetë, gjatë diktaturës. Për të gjitha trukimet, “redaksitë” e spekulimeve emetojnë pa fund versione e gënjeshtra, duke relativizuar thellësisht një qëmtim të vërtetë, një zbulim flagrant që mund ta kryejë ndonjë gazetë, e cila, pavarësisht se nuk ka presionin e lexuesit (tashmë është krijuar edukata që lexuesit tanë bredhin më fort pas tollovisë) ka mundur të zbulojë nga hulumtimi i saj publicistik. Bile, edhe kur del faqe diellit kjo zbulesë, e njëjta makinë tollovitëse shndërrohet në çast në një makinë demonizuese, që synon të demaskojë median që guxoi të nxirrte të vërtetën, e që s’la, ta zëmë, kriminelin, të ngrysë i patrazuar netët e vet mbi 80-vjeçare, apo përdhosi kujtimin e një krimineli që, në të gjallë të vet, jetoi si xhelat e u varros nga propaganda zyrtare, si hero. 
Këtë shndërrim të mekanizmit, “55”-a e provoi kur publikoi serinë e dossierëve mbi vrasjen e Mehmet Shehut e kur mori mbi shpinë llafet e mejhaneve, se e bënim për llogari të këtij apo të atij. Më vonë akoma, kur denoncuam sjelljen e frikshme të shtetit, i cili nuk vinte në punë arkivin e kujtesën e vet, kur vlerësonte figura të së shkuarës, duke e ngrënë sapunin për djathë, e duke u dhënë “Nderin e Kombit”, antikombëtarëve të mirëfilltë, na thanë se ishim nihilistë, e nuk shqetësoheshim pse po prekeshin njerëz që, paçka se të këqij, më vonë mund të shndërroheshin në simbole. Kulmi i dhelpërisë së këtij mekanizmi mbërriti këto ditë kur, rrethet publicistike të Tiranës, u mbushën me emisarë që shprehnin shqetësimin lart e poshtë se s’po lihej Kasem Trebeshina të ngryste ditët e jetës që Allahu i kishte blatuar! Emisarët nuk shqetësoheshin për njollat e shumta që figuronin në CV-në e shkrimtarit, as për përmbajtjen thellësisht të diskutueshme të veprës së tij, bile, as për mbajtjen e fshehtë të faktit se ai ishte bashkëthemelues i Sigurimit të Shtetit (me të gjitha konsekuencat që vijnë nga ky fakt). Emisarët shqetësohen me një humanizëm të skajshëm, për të mos prishur qetësinë e ditëve të fundit të Kasemit, bile kanë ndërmend të nisin, në stilin e dacibaove, një seri fletërrufesh e letrash të hapura kundër nxjerrjes së të vërtetave. Emisarëve nuk mund t’u japim virtytin e njerëzve të dhembshur, pasi s’reaguan kur xhelatët e Sigurimit kapardiseshin nëpër faqet e gazetave, duke treguar se si i ekzekutonin diversantët e përdhosnin trupat e tyre, as kur për interesa të ditës hidhnin në treg skena nga jeta private e intelektualëve apo ish-të përndjekurve, veç për t’i nxjerrë ata nga llogorja e moralit, e për t’i lënë përjetësisht në kompleksin e fajit.
Mekanizmi i dossierëve të rremë, i bashkëshoqëruar me fushatat shfajësuese ndaj kriminelëve, sa herë dalin në skenë fakte të pakundërshtueshme, po e nxjerr median nga misioni i vet i parë. Media po na shndërrohet në një lavatriçe, e cila po shpëlan kriminelët, për t’ua dorëzuar fringo të rinj librave të historisë, si të panjollët që s’duhet t’u cënohet, as emri e as kujtimi. Emisarët do të bënin më mirë të vraponin për tek Kasem Trebeshina e ta pyesnin: “Ore, po si paska qenë kjo punë që ti paske qenë themelues i Sigurimit të Shtetit?! A je penduar ndopak për pjesëmarrjen në atë strukturë apo jo? Vërtet je kaq antiamerikan sa thonë, ore Kasem? Vërtet, kaq perversë e të këqij janë shqiptarët, siç i paraqet ti në librat e intervistat e tua?!” Këto po, që janë pyetje, janë një merak i fundit që, si publicistë e si humanistë, edhe mund të na ketë mbetur. Në dossierët e vërtetë, kur proceset nuk janë të mbyllura, sidozot në këtë rastin tonë, që shkrimtari Trebeshina është mes nesh, ai duhet pyetur dhe i duhet dhënë mundësia për “mea culpa”-n e vet. Ky do të ishte një proces i mbyllur edhe nga ana jonë, e emisarët e letraxhinjtë e hapur, mund t’i ofrojnë këto përgjigje. Kuptohet, flasim për hapësirat e pendesës, ndjesës publike, jo për vjelljen që përcjellin emisarët. Ato nuk janë pjesë e dossierit e, me ndërgjegje, do mundohemi të mos shndërrohemi në lavatriçe të krimit historik e metastazave aktuale.


 Nga Ilir Nikolla

_Gazeta 55
(26.08.2007) _

----------


## Albo

*Edhe një herë për Trebeshinën*

Nga Ardian Klosi 

Qysh prej datës 18 e deri më 24 gusht gazeta "55-sa" zhvilloi një fushatë denigruese ndaj shkrimtarit Kasëm Trebeshina. Në faqe të plota "Speciale" kërkohej të dëshmohej jo vetëm që Trebeshina nuk është shkrimtar me vlera të larta dhe shkrimtar disident, por se ai ka qenë në vitet 1945-1947 një nga eksponentët kryesorë të Sigurimit të Shtetit, se ai ka studiuar vetëm për aktor, se ai ka qenë në përgjithësi njeri dembel, se burgjet i ka bërë kot, bile asnjëherë vitet e burgjeve dhe të internimeve nuk i ka bërë të plota, se ka qenë i sëmurë psiqik, njeri inatçor, antikombëtar etj. etj. 
Deri këtu nuk ka asgjë të re. "55" njihet në opinion si organ shpifës dhe urrejtjenxitës, tendencioz dhe vulgar. Kolegë të nderuar, që janë sulmuar në mënyrë po kaq të rregullt sa Trebeshina sot, kanë provuar të hedhin në gjyq botuesin e saj, i kanë ndjekur gjyqet për vite të tëra, por pa asnjë përfundim, dhe kështu kanë hequr dorë. Duket që lidhjet me shtetin dhe disa arka financimi janë kaq të forta, sa një gjyq mund ta sjellë ndër mend po aq sa gjembat e një gëmushe gomarin që hedh shqelma. Mbetet që gazeta tolerohet ose shpërfillet nga opinioni i vendit, ashtu si durohet budallai i fshatit që është aty, flet çapraz, fyen e sulmon, por në fund të fundit askush as e gjobit as e burgos.

Ndryshimi i parë, megjithëse mund të na pëlqejë metafora e budallait, është se fletushka quhet gazetë dhe shpërndahet në shumë stenda, se njerëzit e prekur sidoqoftë janë familjarë, e duan Trebeshinën si bashkëshort, si baba e si gjysh dhe nuk mund të heshtin para një fushate të tillë përbaltëse. Nuk mund të heshtim as ne që jemi kolegë, në njëfarë mënyre edhe nxënës të tij. Nuk mund ta pranojë një vend kaq i vogël kulturalisht, me një elitë kaq të hollë intelektuale, luksin që të poshtërohet e të përshpifet një nga shkrimtarët e paktë që ka pasur në kohën më të errët të tij, një nga të vetmit guximtarë që ia tha hapur regjimit se ç'mendonte për të, dhe jo në vjeshtë të vitit 1990, por qysh në vitet e zymta '50,.

Ndryshimi i dytë është që vërtet kemi të bëjmë me budallain e fshatit, por me një budalla si të thuash gjysmë-shtetëror, për pasojë të rrezikshëm: jo vetëm që financohen nga lart fushata të tilla për një gazetë që nuk shkon në treg, por siç e tregon rasti i fushatës kundër Trebeshinës, botuesi i gazetës shfrytëzon arkiva tepër të fshehta të Ministrisë së Brendshme, të Drejtorisë së Burgjeve e plot të tjera, normalisht të kyçura për vdekatarët e zakonshëm. Fushata kundër shkrimtarit të moshuar 81-vjeçar, që kalon tani muaj të qetë në Turqi, që nuk ka ngacmuar publikisht e privatisht askënd mesa dimë, ka pamjen e një sulmi të dirigjuar, lufte të një klani të caktuar, mbi të cilin, për pasojë ia vlen të ndalesh pak më seriozisht.

Sulmet, pas një hyrjeje "pilot" që bën botuesi, i nënshkruan njëfarë Rushen Alimerko. Tani, ne nuk dimë gjë për këtë person, madje nuk dimë as gjininë e saj: është Rushen-Rushena apo Rushen-Rusheni? Duhet quajtur llafazane apo llafazan, shpifëse apo shpifës, pulë kakaritëse apo korb krrokatës? Në pamundësi për të gjetur epitetin, le të shohim mënyrën se si argumenton kjo/ky Rushen(-a, -i):

"Trebeshina nuk ka qenë shkrimtar, por oficer i seksionit të parë të Drejtorisë së Mbrojtjes së Popullit" (numri 20 gusht). Përse, nuk mund të jesh edhe oficer, edhe shkrimtar? Vërej në këto çaste vështrimin e indinjuar të Rudyard Kiplingut, Winfrid Owenit, Petro Markos e sa të tjerëve, që i bënë të dyja, edhe luftën me uniformë, edhe poezinë. Trebeshina kishte qenë komandant partizan shumë i ri, qysh 16 vjeç, por kjo për çudi nga autorja/autori shihet si një faj i rëndë. "Ai u aktivizua në luftën civile të viteve 1943-1944, në krahun e atyre që shkaktuan tragjedinë më të madhe të këtij vendi etj..." Sipas kësaj/këtij analist (-eje, -i) duhet të ndjejnë faj që morën pjesë në luftën kundër pushtuesve gjithë ata 16, 18, 20, 25-vjeçarë, pse shumica e tyre nuk dinin që Enver Hoxha me këshilltarët e vet jugosllavë, në periudhën e fundit këtë luftë të shenjtë, do ta kthenin, siç ka shkruar Trebeshina "në një luftë të ndyrë civile". 

Nuk po merrem këtu me manipulimin e ulët, ku pjesëmarrja në një drejtori të ushtrisë e kthen Trebeshinën në një nga "eksponentët kryesorë të Sigurimit të shtetit", thuajse në një radhë me Koçi Xoxen dhe Nesti Kerenxhin! Por autorja/autori i hetimit është kaq injorant (-e; 0), sa vendosja e emrit të Trebeshinës krahas personave me emër, krejt neutral në diktaturë, si Foni Qirko, Afërdita Deliana, Edip Çuçi, Skënder Tupe etj. (shih faksimilen e botuar në po atë numër), vetvetiu e klasifikon Trebeshinën si një oficer krejt të zakonshëm në hierarkinë e Ministrisë së atëhershme të Mbrojtjes.

Por këto analiza nuk kanë kurrfarë rëndësie sot, ato le t'i ndjekin minjtë e arkivave. I rëndësishëm është fakti që Trebeshina as dy vjet nuk e mban dot uniformën e oficerit dhe hidhet në vokacionin që ndjen, shkon të studiojë për teatër në Leningrad, në institutin "Aleksandër Ostrovski", siç e mësojmë edhe nga "55-sa". E ndërpret këtë studim i zhgënjyer, në radhë të parë nga niveli i ulët i shoqërisë sovjetike, kthehet në atdhe, e deklaron hapur se është për letërsinë perëndimore (siç na e kujton po "55") dhe do të shkruajë në atë frymë. Fillojnë andrallat, promemoria e famshme që i shkruan Enver Hoxhës në vitin 1953, kërkesa për të jetuar në Zvicër, hedhja e teserës së Partisë dhe asaj të Lidhjes së Shkrimtarëve, arrestimi i parë. Edhe në qoftë se deri në 1953 Trebeshina ka besuar ende në idealet komuniste, mund të ketë shkruar edhe poezi për Stalinin, i heq kjo gjë faktit se këto ideale ai, i zhgënjyer, i përbuz e shumta prej vitit 1953 e tutje? Ku kemi të tjerë shkrimtarë ose intelektualë ne që t'i kenë deklaruar kaq hapur bindjet e tyre jo-komuniste? Hiq shkrimtarët, dijetarët, klerikët martirë të viteve 1945-1947, Trebeshina është një rast i rrallë në letrat dhe shoqërinë tonë, nën një diktaturë aq të egër sa ajo e Enver Hoxhës. Raste të tilla kemi jo pak në Perëndim, duke nisur që nga Georg Orwelli. Kurse në Lindje kanë qenë fare të pakët. Si shpjegohet që shpëtoi gjallë Trebeshina? Shpjegohet deri-diku me të kaluarën e tij si komandant partizan, por shpjegohet edhe me rrethin e tij familjar, me të vëllanë funksionar të lartë, me bashkëshorten e ish-kryeministrit Shehu, kushërirë e tij, me krushqinë që bëri me familjen Klosi. Të gjitha këto bënë që Trebeshinës t'i shpëtojë jeta, të "përfitojë" vetëm burgje, spitale psiqiatrike, internime dhe gjithë jetën ndalim ushtrimi të profesionit, si shkrimtar dhe përkthyes. (këtë ndalim "55" e përkthen me dembelizëm, pse s'punonte Trebeshina, pyet, thua se nuk i di qindrat e dorëshkrimeve që krijoi në dhjetëvjeçarë). Fakti që nuk u thye nga të gjitha këto, shpjegohet me forcën e rrallë shpirtërore-fizike dhe guximin e tij.

Këto ia kujtoj lexuesit dhe aspak "55"-s, sepse jo vetëm që i di mirë ajo/ai (ajo fletushkë, ai organ), por edhe s'ka ndonjë kuptim t'i paraqesësh asaj/atij argumenta. Shkruan kjo/ky po në numrin e 20 gushtit: „kombi është frymëzim i madh për shkrimtarin. E megjithatë Trebeshina në vitin 1953 me një letër drejtuar E. Hoxhës kërkon heqjen e shtetësisë shqiptare". Pikërisht! Këtë shtet filloi të urrente Trebeshina, jo kombin. Shtetësia dhe kombësia janë dy gjëra të ndryshme, por mesa duket ky është një nivel i lartë dijeje për autorët e fushatës, ndaj më mirë e lëmë. 

"Çfarë shkolle apo kursi la në mes Trebeshina? – pyet më tej Rushen (-a; -i). Pa i mbaruar studimet ai ka ardhur në Shqipëri dhe është emëruar aktor në Teatrin Popullor. Këtu ka filluar të luajë keq" etj. Shkrimtari përçmohet pse e ka filluar karrierën artistike si aktor, (megjithëse diku thuhet se filloi të shkruajë drama, edhe pse s'thuhet se ka shkruar shumë të tilla). Pasi i heq të drejtën të shkruajë një oficeri, të njëjtën gjë bën e Alimerkos/Alimerkoja edhe me aktorin. I madhi Shekspir, por edhe Noli ynë do ndiheshin të turpëruar për fillimet e karrierës së tyre, në qoftë se përfytyrojmë një "55-së" në kohën e Globe Theatre në shekullin 16-të ose të teatrove greke në fillimshekullin 20.

Mes lumit të sajesave "55-a" thotë do s'do të vërtetat kryesore nga jeta e Kasem Trebeshinës, pasi kjo jetë është krejt e thjeshtë në vërtetësinë e saj. Një shembull: "Dëshmia e Mehmet Myftiut bën të ditur se Trebeshina i ka dërguar 3 letra Enver Hoxhës. Në të parën i kërkon të largohet nga Partia, në të dytën t'i botohet vepra dhe në të tretën të largohet nga atdheu". Ja sa e thjeshtë, pastaj vjen burgu i parë, pastaj internimi në Zvërnec, pastaj burgu i dytë etj... Botuesi ka mirësinë që letrat e Kasemit të marra nga arkivat e Ministrisë së Brendshme, ku ai hyn e del duket si në shtëpi të vet, të botohen të pafalsifikuara, mesa kuptohet. Ja çfarë lexojmë në një letër të 19 korrikut 1963: "deklarova hapët [më 1953] në prani të ... sh. Manush Myftiu, se jam një vazhdues i traditave të letërsisë Perëndimore dhe veçanërisht i poetëve anglezë dhe gjermanë. Të gjitha këto ndodhën në organizatën bazë të Lidhjes së Shkrimtarëve, ku deklarova gjithashtu se nuk kam kryer ndonjë krim e nuk dua të më dalë ndonjë gjë më vonë. Megjithatë u arrestova dhe më 1954 u dënova për poezi të pabotuara, një krim që nuk ekziston". Më poshtë lexojmë: "Më 2 gusht 1963 pas një premtimi se do të më lironin, më tërhoqën me gjithë tesha nga kampi i Zvërnecit dhe më 3 gusht 1963 më shtruan me forcë në psikiatrinë e spitalit të burgut të Tiranës. Kjo tentativë për dëmtim të tërthortë fizik e moral, duke shtruar dhe vizituar me forcë një qytetar të lirë është e pa shembull dhe pa kuptim."

Kush ka ende pak ndjenja të mbetura njerëzore në trup dhe lexon këto radhë, nuk ka si të mos provojë dhimbje. Por jo botuesi i cili këto dy letra, rrëqethëse për fatin e shkrimtarit të vërtetë në Shqipërinë e asaj kohe, i vendos nën titullin "Personazhet e zeza të historisë kanë marrë pozën e heroit".

Cinike e gjitha dhe këtu po e lëmë, se nuk ka ndonjë kuptim të argumentosh me çargumentin, të logjikosh me antilogjikën, të mbrosh shpirtin e lirë ndaj njerëzve që dje ishin servilë e robër të diktaturës, sot kanë mbetur po servilë të pushtetit dhe robër të bodrumeve të Sigurimit. Sepse, edhe më shumë nuk mund të bëjnë. E përsëris që shqetësuese është kjo luftë, e cila për çudi hapet gjithmonë në pragvjeshtë (mos ka të bëjë kjo me një çmim të madh që jepet në vjeshtë?), gjithmonë ngulmon të shpallë shpirtra të lirë ata që ia dhanë shpirtin me vetëdije të plotë djallit, dhe shpirt-djaj ata që dhanë jetën ose lirinë e tyre fizike në emër të asaj lirisë më të madhe që quhet e shpirtit ose edhe e krijimit.

Çudia e fundit në këto lloj fushatash është se harrohet që në letërsi tek e fundit vendos vepra. Faktet, arkivat, të gjitha mund të manipulohen, por jo veprat e botuara. Janë librat e tyre ata që i ndajnë shkrimtarët e kohës së diktaturave në disidentë ose puthadorë. Në kohën që Trebeshina shkruante, "Stina e stinëve",Odin Mondvalsen", "Këngë shqiptare", pra në vitet '50-'60 të tjerët shkruanin... Eh, ç'nuk shkruanin, t'i lëmë tani se të gjitha i dimë.


_Shekulli
(31-08-2007)_

----------


## Albo

*“Trebeshina, Dhora Leka dhe fabrikimi i disidentëve të rremë”* 

_Shqipëria dhe kërkesa e Evropës për dënimin e krimeve të komunizmit_

Dr. Sadik Bejko

Shqipëria dhe qytetërimi i saj i sotëm në ballafaqim me parimet më themelore për një demokraci e për një qeverisje të standardit evropian ku mëton të integrohet, për fat të keq, vazhdon të mbetet një vend jo serioz. Ndonjëherë sinjalet dhe porositë që lëshojnë drejt nesh kanceleritë evropiane këtu vijnë me vonesë, si korrierët në provincat e largëta romake, ose vijnë aq të pakuptuara sa zbatimi i tyre ngjan i përçudnueshëm e krejt grotesk. Mjafton të përmendim një nga kërkesat e Evropës për dënimin e krimeve të komunizmit. Kjo Shqipërinë e ka zënë gafil. Si gjithmonë edhe këtë herë, Shqipëria është e turbullt dhe në mëdyshje. Si gjithmonë edhe këtë herë ajo mbetet në vendnumëro, mbetet e fundit në zbatimin e orientimeve të tilla evropiane. Shqipëria, vendi ku diktatura është ushtruar më ekstremisht se kudo tjetër në Evropë, kësaj herë ngec e nuk di të bëjë asgjë. 
Jo vetëm kaq, kjo do të ishte gjysma e së keqes. Shqipëria, si në shumë aspekte të tjera të shtetësisë, të demokratizimit e të progresit, duke mos pasur në sirtarin e saj asnjë strategji, asnjë përfytyrim se ku duhet shkuar e si duhet shkuar, në vend që të shkojë përpara, bën pas, i hap udhë kaosit dhe moskuptimit. Ajo vetëm belbëzon dhe luhatet. Më së shumti parimet themelore të qytetërimit të sotëm ajo i artikulon vetëm si slogane pa asnjë përmbajtje të thellë përbrenda. Merr një hap sot, pastaj shqepon një tjetër nesër, se ajo nuk ka optika që rrokin atë që vjen, atë që pritet. Shqipëria si atdheu a si shtëpia e varfanjakëve, mendon vetëm sot për sot. 
Një kërkesë të tillë, si ajo për dënimin e krimeve të komunizmit, Shqipëria jo se nuk e njeh. Madje, ajo djallëzisht e ka përdorur problemin e të persekutuarve politikë, i ka shfrytëzuar ata sa për propagandë elektorale, pra, një gjë kaq themelore e ka pranuar vetëm për demagogji. Duke mos menduar thellë, Shqipëria ngjan se nuk ka shpatulla për të vërteta të mëdha. Ajo me parimet e mëdha më së shumti mashtron veten dhe të tjerët në nivel propagandistik, sipërfaqësor dhe asgjë më shumë. 
Shqipëria jo vetëm që nuk ka predispozitën serioze për të kthyer kokën pas, për të pastruar veten nga helmet e komunizmit në trupin e saj, por ajo ka bërë një lojë të keqe me një plagë kaq serioze, ajo ka nxjerrë gjuhën e talljes ndaj një problemi të tillë. Pse një cinizëm i tillë? Ndër të tjera, kjo vjen jo nga që ajo nuk ka fuqi reale të përballohet me një gjë kaq themelore, por sepse një pjesë nga ata që sot drejtojnë këtë vend, janë vetë të përlyer dhe nuk e duan ballafaqimin me të kaluarën. 
Dhe ç’ka ndodhur? 
Në Shqipëri janë shtuar përpjekjet për të lancuar deri për t’i ngritur në pushtet disa nga figurat më të dyshimta, figura të lidhura me njëmijë fije me diktaturën: udhëheqës, xhelatë, kriminelë në Shqipëri kanë gjetur punë në shtet, në biznes, në diplomaci, në kulturë. Shqipëria ka qenë dheu i artë, ku vetëm me fjalë mund ta shash diktaturën sa të duash, por prodhimet e saj më të shpifura, mund t’i kesh në krye të vendit. 
Veç se në politikë apo në biznes, në botën e artit e të letrave ndodh po e njëjta gjë: janë bërë përpjekje për të ngritur e glorifikuar personazhe të dyshimtë. Shpesh këta janë shpallur deri heronjtë e moralitetit dhe të nderit suprem të shoqërisë shqiptare. 
Kjo rendje me kokëposhtë domosdo do të shoqërohej me hedhje të baltës mbi vlerat e vërteta, do të shoqërohej me fabrikime disidentësh të rremë, me lajka e lavdërime për ish-spiunë të shtetit komunist, shkurt, me çoroditje totale të sistemit të vlerave.
Këto ditët e fundit, gazeta PANORAMA ka botuar në shumë numra të saj materiale sekrete të Byrosë Politike. Shprazet aty gjithë turpi, gjithë mizerja e kupolës komuniste. Por botimi i këtij arkivi u ndoq me vëmendje nga opinioni, jo vetëm sa për të shuar kuriozitetin. U ndoq për atë që mosnjohja e të vërtetave ka ndikuar thellë mbi të sotmen. Po sjellim vetëm një shembull. Të bënte përshtypje që në këto dokumente përmendej emri i një muzikanteje të njohur, i Dhora Lekës. Emri i saj lidhet me problemin që sapo e ngritëm, me fabrikimin e disidentëve të rremë. Deri më tani ne e njihnim këtë zonjë si një disidente të madhe. Ka një fondacion me emrin e saj. Ka një shkollë me emrin e saj. Ka nderime e çmime të mëdha për të. Mundet dhe një emër rruge mban emrin e saj. Dhe të gjitha këto asaj ju dhanë qysh në gjallje. 
Ndërkaq, veç të tjerash, ne lexojmë në dokumentet e “Panorama”, se Dhora Leka na paska qenë një denoncuese e shquar kundër shkrimtarëve, artistëve, intelektualëve e politikanëve. Sidomos pas Konferencës së Tiranës më 1956. 
Me dhjetëra njerëz janë dënuar nga këto denoncime. Bedri Spahiu, ish-prokuror i përgjithshëm dhe ish-udhëheqës komunist i penduar, ka folur për këtë denoncuese disa vite më parë.
Mirëpo kujtesa shqiptare është e shkurtër. Kjo grua vazhdoi të marrë nderime edhe pas kësaj. 
Ky është vetëm një shembull që tregon se sa e nevojshme ka qenë hapja e dosjeve dhe arkivave të fshehta, që u kërkua me këmbëngulje shumë vite më parë nga shkrimtarë dhe artistë të njohur. 
Kjo hapje do t’i vinte stop çoroditjes, kaosit, do t’i thoshte stop përpjekjeve të diktaturës së rrëzuar, për t’u ringjallur në fillim shpirtërisht e pastaj realisht. Duke mos e respektuar këtë kërkesë, Shqipëria ngriti në piedestal disa nga fundërrinat e diktaturës.
Në një analizë të shkëlqyer, të bërë kohët e fundit në SHBA, zonja Madelene Ollbrajt e quante vazhdimësi logjike faktin që sot në Rusinë e Putinit po ringjallet simpatia për Stalinin. Terrori stalinist bazohej mbi policinë e fshehtë, KGB-në. Eshtë e logjikshme që një oficer i KGB-së si Putini, të sillte me vete nderimin për mjeshtrin e terrorit, Stalinin. 
Në Shqipëri prej kohësh shtypi ka vënë në dukje përpjekjet për ringjalljen e enverizmit. Është folur për nostalgjitë ndaj regjimit, për kujtimet me ngjyrë rozë të anëtarëve të nomenklaturës ose të servilëve të saj, për praninë skandaloze në shtyp të anëtarëve të familjes Hoxha e të familjeve të tjera, që e kanë shtypur këtë popull. Mirëpo kjo nuk e ka ndaluar hovin e tyre. Më keq akoma, janë sulmuar ata që e kanë vënë në dukje këtë fenomen. 
Në këtë shkrim do të përqendrohemi për shtrirjen e fenomenit në sferën e kulturës, kryesisht të letërsisë. Për këtë dukuri ka pasur shkrime të shumta, emisione televizive, debate e polemika, shoqëruar këto nga mendime kontradiktore. Por ende nuk ka një mendim pak a shumë të kristalizuar. Së paku, për disa gjëra themelore. Kjo do të ndihmonte jo vetëm për një analizë shkencore e objektive, jo vetëm për një vlerësim konstruktiv të letërsisë shqipe, por më gjerë: për hartimin e teksteve shkollore me nivel më të lartë. Për programet shkollore e universitare etj. 
Kështu do të ndërpritej sëmundja e kaosit, që ka zënë rrënjë në shkolla e po vazhdon për vite me radhë.
Vlerat dhe antivlerat në art dhe kulturë
Vlerësimi objektiv i letërsisë së një epoke është pjesë e historisë së një kombi. Kjo kërkon një vullnet e një përgatitje serioze. Ka një ligj universal: çdo letërsi e çdo art vlerësohet nga majat, nga kuotat më të larta të tij. Askush nuk merret me shkrimtarët e rëndomtë, me ata që në çdo regjim janë të destinuar të harrohen. Në këtë pikë krijohet gjithmonë një problem: cilat janë vlerat e cilat antivlerat? Ka një përpjekje për seleksionim. Çdo vend, sipas nivelit kulturor që ka, e zgjidh këtë problem. 
Në vende me tranzicion si i yni, problemi ndërlikohet. Vetë kalimi nga një epokë në tjetrën, nga robëria në liri, e sjell ndërlikimin. Përveç faktorit të vlerave, që është themelor në çdo letërsi, një faktor tjetër përzihet: ai i moralitetit. 
Kjo është e njohur. Janë shfaqur dy mendime: Njëri që njeh vetëm faktorin vlerë dhe nuk çan kokën për qëndrimet morale e politike të shkrimtarit. Tjetri, që i merr parasysh të dyja. 
Mendimi ynë është me këtë të fundit
Mirëpo orientimi nuk është i lehtë. Ka shumë spekulime. Një shkrimtar që ka vuajtur nga regjimi, natyrisht, me të drejtë kërkon që t’i njihet kjo. Por nuk mundet vetëm nga mundimet, sado të mëdha qofshin, të përcaktohet vendi i tij në letërsi, se, në radhë të parë, shkrimtarët vlerësohen nga vlerat e mirëfillta letrare. Vlera morale e favorizon, pa asnjë dyshim. Ndër dy shkrimtarë, me vlera artistike të afërta, natyrisht, ai që ka vuajtur nga regjimi, vetvetiu është më i vlerësuar dhe kjo është absolutisht e drejtë. Problemi tek ne lind kur kalohet në ekstremin tjetër: përpjekja që, për shkak të biografisë, shkrimtari të zërë pa të drejtë një vend, vend që vlera e veprës nuk ia siguron dot. E vërteta është se tek ne, në shumicën e rasteve, shkrimtarët e artistët nuk janë dhënë pas një spekulimi të tillë. Kështu, për shembull, i ndieri Pjetër Arbnori, ndonëse me një vuajtje gati legjendare, e ruajti modestinë si shkrimtar, pa kërkuar që, për shkak të biografisë të ngrihet mbi të tjerët. E raste të tilla ka plot, si Visar Zhiti, Edi Hila, Sherif Merdani, Frederik Rreshpja etj. Pa përmendur këtu dëshmitarin e madh At Zef Pllumbin dhe veprën e tij monumentale “Rrno vetëm për me tregue”. 
Problem krijojnë disa shkrimtarë të tjerë, që janë përpjekur e vazhdojnë të përpiqen me të gjitha mënyrat e të gjitha spekulimet të zënë atë vend që arti i tyre nuk ua jep. 
Jo vetëm kaq. Këta bëjnë zhurmë të tepruar për vuajtjet e tyre, 
sajojnë mite e gjëra të paqena. Me fjalë të tjera, jo vetëm që shpesh mashtrojnë e spekulojnë me vetëviktimizimin, por janë jashtëzakonisht agresivë ndaj të tjerëve: shpifin kundër të tjerëve, kërkojnë t’i rrëzojnë ata me çdo kusht.
Te këta hyjnë disa nga “disidentët e rremë”, për të cilët kanë folur në shkrimet e tyre Mehmet Kraja, Ardian Ndreca, Rushen Alimerko, Arben Kallamata, Skënder Gjoni etj. 
Duke qenë marrë me njërin nga shembujt, atë të Kasëm Trebeshinës, ne do të përqendrohemi te ky shkrimtar, për të trajtuar më gjerësisht fenomenin. 
Histori me disidentë të rremë
Menjëherë pas rënies së komunizmit më 1992, u shfaq edhe emri i Kasëm Trebeshinës si “shkrimtar dhe disident i jashtëzakonshëm”. U bënë të gjitha përpjekjet për ta paraqitur atë si të tillë, por, për një çudi të madhe, zhurma për kultivimin e këtij miti hasi gati në shpërfilljen e plotë të lexuesit dhe opinionit publik shqiptar. 
Cili ishte shkaku? 
Vetë autori Kasëm Trebeshina si edhe mbështetësit e tij ngulnin këmbë me shumë britma e rrahje gjoksi, se ky shkrimtar e disident i paparë luftohej ende prej shtetit komunist. Meqenëse shteti komunist ishte rrëzuar, kjo tezë nuk ishte fort e besueshme. 
Por këmbëngulja vazhdonte. Flitej për 150 vepra të tij, ose më mirë për kryevepra, për rreth 70 romane e 40 drama etj., etj., që do ta mahnitnin publikun shqiptar dhe atë botëror. Paralelisht me këtë zhurmë, vazhdonte legjenda e pengesës. Ky shkrimtar ende po pengohej! Nga kush? Kjo nuk kuptohej! 
Më në fund, autori vetë e gjeti çelësin e enigmës. K.Trebeshina pengohej nga I.Kadareja! Sipas Trebeshinës, megjithëse diktatori i parë i Shqipërisë, Enver Hoxha, kishte vdekur, kishte mbetur gjallë diktatori tjetër, I. Kadareja. Sipas tij, këta dy diktatorë e kishin sunduar së bashku Shqipërinë, bile diktatori I.Kadare ishte edhe më i keq se diktatori E.Hoxha. Me këto përralla njerëzit që sigurisht do të qeshnin. Dhe ata qeshën vërtet. 
Ndërkaq, K.Trebeshina botoi rreth 15 vepra, që pas një shuarje të kuriozitetit prej bujës së krijuar në media e në shtyp prej adhuruesve të tij, ato u pasuan nga mospërfillja dhe indiferenca absolute. Si duket orkestruesit e bujës mediatike u ndodhën para një bumerangu. U ra mbi kokë heshtja, jo lavdia, ajo që pritej. Heshtje dhe shurdhëri brenda dhe jashtë vendit. Por Trebeshina prapë ankohej se ishte përsëri I.Kadareja që ia organizonte këtë indiferencë. 
Shpjegimi i asaj që dukej si enigmë, shpërfillja e publikut për këtë shkrimtar, gjendet pikërisht te këto 15 vepra të botuara. Ato jo vetëm s’kishin ndonjë gjë për t’u dalluar, por ishin vepra fare të rëndomta, të ngjashme me ato të letërsisë shqipe të realizmit socialist, e disa herë të letërsisë sovjetike, po të realizmit socialist. Ishin vepra me partizanë e gjermanë, me shqiptarë e turq, me histori folklorike e me ndonjë imitim gjoja modernist në formë. 
Meqenëse nuk po linte dot mbresë me veprën letrare, K. Trebeshina e hodhi gjithë shpresën te disidenca. Ai u vetëshpall si i tillë e, fill pas kësaj, u shpall prej mbështetësve të tij si i vetmi disident i jashtëzakonshëm i Shqipërisë, madje i gjithë ish-kampit socialist.
Treçereku i lavdisë së disidencës së tij i kushtohet një “Promemorieje”, që ai ia paska dërguar Enver Hoxhës në 1953(!). Në këtë promemorie ai nuk paska lënë gjë pa i thënë diktatorit shqiptar: që ti sillesh si monarku Luigji XIV, që ti me shokët e tu do ta mbytni Shqipërinë në gjak etj., etj. 
Kjo “promemorie” u botua më 1992 dhe i la të habitur krejt njerëzit. Si gjithmonë u gjendën njerëz naivë ose edhe jo naivë, që e besuan. Të tjerët prapë qeshën dhe e quajtën thjesht një mashtrim. Analizën mbi çështjen e “promemories” do ta bëjmë më pas. Pas këtyre rropatjeve, K.Trebeshina ra po në harresë. Mendimet për të mbetën prapë të ndara. Ndjekësit e tij, me në krye të kushëririn, Ardian Klosin, vazhdonin ta ngrinin në qiell, duke mos i kursyer asnjë lavdërim, qoftë për veprën, qoftë për “promemorien” e tij. Këto lavdërime shoqëroheshin gjithmonë me zemërim të madh kundër Kadaresë, penguesit të tij. Ky i fundit është shprehur dy herë fare shkurt dhe pa ndonjë respekt për K.Trebeshinën. Një herë e ka përmendur si pseudodisident të çuditshëm (që sulmon kolegët e vet nga pozita staliniste). Herën e dytë si oficer të Sigurimit. Të tjerë si Arben Kallamata, Ardian Ndreca, Dr.Skënder Gjoni etj., kanë mbajtur jo vetëm qëndrim mosbesues, por edhe mjaft kritik ndaj Trebeshinës, si shkrimtar dhe si njeri. 
Midis këtyre dy qëndrimeve të kundërta, ishte dhe mbetet indiferenca e lexuesit. 
Publicisti A.Kallamata, në një shkrim të tij bënte pyetjen: kundër kujt ankohet K.Trebeshina? Përgjigjja ishte: kundër lexuesit shqiptar që nuk e lexon!...

_Panorama
09/07/2007_

----------

